# Boo's world



## boo (Sep 22, 2020)

heya folks, I figured I'd start a thread relating to my world...being this is an open site I wont post pics of flowers but I will gladly share my world with you guys...I've got many things going on in my life so it's a bit unusual...anything from 100' bamboo to 1942 pickups...
last night I popped some beans...
pacifica x C2
double tap
ice princess(original sensi seeds breeders pack)
NC goo
LBL
along with the other flavors I'm growing there is a great assortment of strains...much more to come...it all begins here...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

Im watching Nice Roots, do you use a root enhancer?


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 22, 2020)

Very nice lineup boo. Now show us some of dem fine rides you got parked in the shop.


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2020)

yes I do roster, garden tree, smells like crap but does the job...rocky, later today I'll post up a few, busy planting banana trees today...


----------



## yarddog (Sep 22, 2020)

nice roots!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 22, 2020)

Pulling up my Lazyboy recliner for this thread. How is my brother, Boo doing? All is well here. Old cabinet is sitting in the backyard. I'm getting there...


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2020)

boo is tired, been taking on projects that should be done by a much younger man...this car is one of my favorites, she's a cruiser not a hot rod...'62 with a 327/300hp...


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2020)

brother drift, all is well here in the swamp, I'm working too hard but it's gotta get done...the vines have eaten my back yard...


----------



## Rudedude (Sep 22, 2020)

Beautiful ride brother!


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 22, 2020)

Looking good my friend, banana trees,  I got 5 going, picked two bunches this year, takes 18 months, only let 3 grow to a mat of then otherwise they fight for nutes


----------



## Patwi (Sep 22, 2020)

nice Boo, ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2020)

I am thinking you look like ZZTops riding in that Beautiful Car
Dam that is HOT


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 22, 2020)

Back in the day I had a '62 Impala SS 327/250 horse 4 speed. Now I have a '49 Studebaker pickup and a '40 Buick coupe.


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2020)

she's built for cruisin with the windows open and the tunes cranking...she's the only car I have that I don't thrash...I was gonna do a 409 but if that happened this car would be ridden hard and put up wet...way too nice to do that to...nice yooper, I like studebaker pickups...classier that the big 3...


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2020)

this is the first full build I ever did, frame, suspension, motor, everything but the paint...


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 22, 2020)

Looking good my friend, banana trees,  I got 5 going, picked two bunches this year, takes 18 months, only let 3 grow to a mat of then otherwise they fight for nutes


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, whatever fashion that takes on, I for one appreciate it!


----------



## boo (Sep 22, 2020)

another motor, this one is a 4409 in my 59 el camino...I'm gonna be building a big power 477 for my 61 impala bubble top...


----------



## boo (Sep 30, 2020)

good afternoon old farts and the rest of you maniacs...my grow is looking stellar once again...the following is a list of strains I am growing...
swamp berry
pacifica x jc2
kazmirizad x triangle kush
NC goo(20 years old)
LBL
LBL x chem 91
southern comfort
parol violation
SugPK x triangle kush
hash plant A
triangle trip
fire and ice
bubba chunk
blueberry sativa x blueberry

should be a nice assortment...all are from fem beans to 5 weeks in flower


----------



## Patwi (Sep 30, 2020)

dude, you make me smile


----------



## DragNFly (Sep 30, 2020)

I got 3 bubba chunk we just flipped, all 3 single cola dominant


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 30, 2020)

I gifted Boo one of my BC moms & a BB mom. Neither one is a single cola. My mom's tend to be short bush's. I can't wait to see how he does with them!


----------



## boo (Sep 30, 2020)

I flat topped them and I'm seeing a dozen colas on each plant...the bubba chunk is throwing non serated leaves at the flower site...they have smooth sides like a paddle...odd but frosty like mad at 4 weeks...the fan leaves are have crusted edges smothered in trichs...


----------



## boo (Sep 30, 2020)

this car will hurt you if you're not careful...I enjoy chasing down newer muscle cars, this grocery getter gets no respect until it's over...


----------



## Carty (Oct 1, 2020)

I know this guy...  good to see you posting again brudda..   love that ride,  but the Elko is still my favy of them all.. 

gotta love them sideways wings, all that red..  just says hot rod.  Wait,  have you already died and gone to heaven..

because I know a lot of your collections and your living the dream brother Boo..  now's a good time to enjoy them 

rides a bit..  hope all is well.. holla at ya soon


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Oct 1, 2020)

boo said:


> this car will hurt you if you're not careful...I enjoy chasing down newer muscle cars, this grocery getter gets no respect until it's over...View attachment 265063


That there is one of my favorite cars of all time, I absolutely love it.my cousin had one back in the ninties it would lay you back in the seat, literally.


----------



## boo (Oct 1, 2020)

this one is methanol injected and runs 21 lbs. of boost thru it's intercooler...5 lb. injectors make all the difference...


----------



## DragNFly (Oct 1, 2020)

So you brought the black beauty out...........better in person.......so you guys getting hammered with rain, wave after wave of downpours .Good for banana trees and pineapple plant
A 4pm edit, cats n dogs until 9pm, ***........1 to 2 more inches until 10pm, cane toads, coral snakes and scorpions  come out   ohh my,


----------



## Alabaster (Oct 2, 2020)

Hey Brother Boo! I'm glad to hear your garden is thriving again. Hollar when it cools off some down there.


----------



## boo (Oct 2, 2020)

anyone recognize any of these issues...no bugs but I noticed it yesterday...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2020)

Definitely Magnesium problems. High Nitrogen depletes Magnesium.


----------



## boo (Oct 2, 2020)

so your thinking adding magnesium...I use cal mag at a rate of 5ml/gal...mebbe I should use a bit of epsom salts 'eh...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 3, 2020)

Whats your PH? I know that normally those little brown spots are caused by a lack of Mag,,but sometimes it can be a crap shoot trying to figure it out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2020)

Im leaning towards Mag/Diff also,  I am worried about all the tiny white spots on second leaf pic
Have you checked for spider mites?
Your pic




This is a pic of early signs of mites I found


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2020)

Predatory Mites - Neoseiulus (Amblyseius) Californicus a Predatory Mite Specie for Spider Mite Control , Here it  Attacks a 2spot mite, see them cool little balls ,BAD Eggs waiting to hatch next wave of the nasty bitches


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 3, 2020)

Last row,,second picture.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2020)

I was talking Mites maybe along with the Mag/Diff WH pointed out
I agree with WH also


----------



## boo (Oct 3, 2020)

I've done many thorough scopings roster, zero insects but I agree, it looks like mites...none on leaves, stems or soil...mag deficiency looks about right, watered it into the plants that are looking so so...thanks for the help guys, I'll post up how things are going...here's a little treat for fans of the silver surfer...


----------



## DragNFly (Oct 5, 2020)

You had a good sports weekend, Stanley cup, Brady brought your bucks back and tonite your Rays play my Yankees may need to go buy the 75 inch tv before game starts, getting my sports viewing wall up, move my captain chairs and high bar table in. I can have Yankees and KC n New England on other half of wall     

Go Yankees...........cracked 8 seeds 7 females...........all 3 of drifts bubba chunk are female, all 3 choco trip x bubba are female and The Chocolate Diesel one male one female.......these are old seeds


----------



## boo (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## DragNFly (Oct 5, 2020)

Is that your scared oops I mean worried of Yankees look, lol.......


----------



## Reibsi (Oct 7, 2020)

I found a good one for you Brother Boo....Check this out!....hope all`s well down there and take care n stay safe.


----------



## boo (Oct 7, 2020)

DragNFly said:


> Is that your scared oops I mean worried of Yankees look, lol.......


nah, that's my wait until the second game...you went to bed and the rays turned up the heat...my pic is what you're look is when you checked out the game when you got up...


----------



## Carty (Oct 8, 2020)

um... hmm


----------



## boo (Oct 8, 2020)

nice video of ken, he's the best at drifting or was...that sport is going nuts and all the ricers on the streets are getting dangerous...I do a fair amount of blocking with my superduty, it's big and intimidating...thanks ribs...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2021)

maniacal sleeplessness 

my boots are smoked


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Carty (Aug 4, 2021)

Yeah,  been watching Ken Block since he got started.... bro has made so much money with his clothing company and shoes that he can literally do anything he wants...  driving is his love and it shows..

Boo,  ever done donuts in a front wheel drive??   it's epic..  pull the e brake and drop that clutch, front end goes round and round instead of ass end and totally different sensation...  hmmm?  well crap, even your Z is rear wheel drive.. doh.  lol...


----------



## Bubba (Aug 4, 2021)

boo said:


> boo is tired, been taking on projects that should be done by a much younger man...this car is one of my favorites, she's a cruiser not a hot rod...'62 with a 327/300hp...View attachment 264756



327/300 hp was the starting point for my engine builds in the day. That motor used the "double Hump" casting mark fuelie head,
rather than the standard Power Pack head with rectangular casting mark with a little point in the middle.  Replace the 1.94 intake valves with the larger 2.02 valve and you were on your way.  I preferred the 2 bolt main block over the 4 bolt main for drag racing.  Cheaper, less internal drag. Didn't need 4 bolt main for 10-12 second blasts down a drag strip.

Sweet little car

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 4, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Back in the day I had a '62 Impala SS 327/250 horse 4 speed. Now I have a '49 Studebaker pickup and a '40 Buick coupe.


Think you mean 350 horse?

Bubba


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 5, 2021)

No 250 horse, small Rochester 4 barrel.


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2021)

I remember those good O'l days.....so do my ears.  Ruined them, got permanent hearing damage from drag racing.  Can you say....WHAT.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 5, 2021)

yep,   loping cams lull you to sleep till they woke up .. lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

Spark plugs drilled and tapped into the exhaust tips


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 5, 2021)

a rear mounted magnesium strip touching hard on road will produce 30-50 ft sparks depending on your acceleration ..

this is some hoods playing with 'em .. I looked for some old 60-70s videos but being lazy found only this ..


----------



## Bubba (Aug 5, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> No 250 horse, small Rochester 4 barrel.


Was it original motor/? I never saw an SS with the 250 HP, but that said, this was a day when many people ordered them as they wanted, so a lot of combinations are out there. Saw lots of 300 HP 327 back then also.  That was the motor I liked to start with. If you still have it, on the front of the head, does it have the double hump casting mark, ot the rectangular mark with a triangle shaped point in the middle?  The 300 HP and 350 HP (as well as the 375 fulie motor) had the double hump.

Never know what is out there.  Dealers specializing in High Performance like Motion, who ordered factory cars like Phase 3 427 Camaros and so forth. Yenko was another...well, something close to Yenko.  Those cars are now worth a fortune. I remember latching onto a rare 302 Z28....1967.  Everyone told me it didn't exist, and the badging was just put on.  Nope, there actually are a few.....if you knew the right dealer and checked the right options.

Another thing, is the car companies played insurance companies on HP ratings.  If you disassembled that 250 HP motor, it very well may have the same bill of materials as the 300 HP.  There were also solid lifter vs hydraulic lifter versions also.  How many scrap yards we poured through.
69 Roadrunners, Chargers and so forth could be had used for next to nothing. I remember a common phrase back then, "Any Corvette that runs is worth $1000"  now maybe the wheels!

In the 70's, my friend bought a 1957 Corvette convertible, 283 small block with dual 4 barrel Cater WCFB carbs, removable hardtop, Wonder bar radio and all, perfect condition for 1800 bucks.  Some guy ran a stop and dented up a front corner, he thought he made out like a bandit as the insurance company gave him 2200!  PPPFFFFTTTTtttt. You could offer that car for 75 grand and have fist fights in your yard over it.



Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 5, 2021)

pute said:


> I remember those good O'l days.....so do my ears.  Ruined them, got permanent hearing damage from drag racing.  Can you say....WHAT.


That, firearms with no ear protection, and worst...Rock Concerts in the day. Colosseum sized event where you just paid to get in, seating was every man for him self.  Live fireworks, real fire, explosions and sound levels that would boil water.  Your hearing would be off for a couple days,

The loudest I ever heard was in Paducah KY, small venue, Ted Nugent circa 70's.  He had the entire back wall covered in huge Marshall cab.  BTW, never get in a big kick buttt fight in front of a bunch of red neck LEO's. Only me and one driver escaped capture by running into the crowd!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



The "ole spark plug in the exhaust pipe trick...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 5, 2021)

pute said:


> I remember those good O'l days.....so do my ears.  Ruined them, got permanent hearing damage from drag racing.  Can you say....WHAT.


Ever attend an Indy Car race?  Loudest race cars I ever heard.  Couldnt sit in stands without earplugs. Old open exhaust 426 Hemi, L88 427, etc do not hold a candle to the racket an Indy car generates. 

WHAT?
Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Spark plugs drilled and tapped into the exhaust tips
> View attachment 276464


We would get giant fire flash (invisible in daylight however) popping out of the top of the dual carb tunnel ram manifolds, when motor would backfire through intake idling.  "We didnt need no stinking air cleaners"

bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 5, 2021)

For some reason, men like loud things.  If a car is involved, so much the better. Now we have locomotion added to the bill.
Now, if it catches on fire or explodes it becomes very interesting. Guitars, fireworks, firearms, engine exhaust....car or motorcycle, all good clean American fun!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

Talk about Loud LOL


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 6, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Was it original motor/? I never saw an SS with the 250 HP, but that said, this was a day when many people ordered them as they wanted, so a lot of combinations are out there. Saw lots of 300 HP 327 back then also.  That was the motor I liked to start with. If you still have it, on the front of the head, does it have the double hump casting mark, ot the rectangular mark with a triangle shaped point in the middle?  The 300 HP and 350 HP (as well as the 375 fulie motor) had the double hump.
> 
> Never know what is out there.  Dealers specializing in High Performance like Motion, who ordered factory cars like Phase 3 427 Camaros and so forth. Yenko was another...well, something close to Yenko.  Those cars are now worth a fortune. I remember latching onto a rare 302 Z28....1967.  Everyone told me it didn't exist, and the badging was just put on.  Nope, there actually are a few.....if you knew the right dealer and checked the right options.
> 
> ...


Had a '57 Chevy Belair 2 door hardtop with that same 2/4 barrel setup. A factory hotrod.


----------



## boo (Oct 8, 2021)

this is one of the rides that has been keeping me busy...super clean 60 impala sport coupe with a big block and 4 speed...


----------



## boo (Oct 8, 2021)

staying busy in the garden as usual...


----------



## Patwi (Oct 8, 2021)

what flavour


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 8, 2021)

I am guessing Red Cheese


----------



## boo (Oct 8, 2021)

the cola is lemon taffy, in the pic yoda pineapple is front left, the two in back are lemon taffy and the flower peeking in on the right is indeed red cheeze...I've had her for years...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Patwi (Oct 9, 2021)

you're doing the big tent right ?


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2021)

So, here is the question....did Boo just do a quick fly by or is he gonna start stopping by on a regular basis and join in on the madness.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 9, 2021)

looks like madness attracts madness


----------



## boo (Oct 9, 2021)

you are what you eat pute...I guess time will tell 'eh...


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2021)

All up to you my friend...you are welcome here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2021)

Glad to see Boo posting.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

Glad to see you back Boo, miss the fine cars
Anything new these days as far as wheels


----------



## boo (Oct 9, 2021)

I buy and sell rides, this was practically given to me a few months ago...fully refurbished and runs like a scalded dog...I have fun with it...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

Sweet Toy, hope you don't have long legs


----------



## boo (Oct 9, 2021)

nope, fits like a glove...this black impala has a trunk big enough to fit 6 bodies...


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2021)

Who are ya hauling?


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 9, 2021)

boo said:


> nope, fits like a glove...this black impala has a trunk big enough to fit 6 bodies...View attachment 280293


Had a white one just like it back in the day.


----------



## boo (Oct 9, 2021)

pute said:


> Who are ya hauling?


that depends on who'a askin...


----------



## Bubba (Oct 9, 2021)

boo said:


> this is one of the rides that has been keeping me busy...super clean 60 impala sport coupe with a big block and 4 speed...View attachment 280237


Sweet. Big block fun. Very Sweet indeed.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 9, 2021)

boo said:


> nope, fits like a glove...this black impala has a trunk big enough to fit 6 bodies...View attachment 280293


You just never know...
Somefolk surpass all understanding, and in today's "climate" it wouldn't be unusual for one to need room for six. And what a splendid getaway you could pull off!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Oct 9, 2021)

boo said:


> that depends on who'a askin...


Funny, I don't know nothing.


----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)

boo said:


> View attachment 280282
> I buy and sell rides, this was practically given to me a few months ago...fully refurbished and runs like a scalded dog...I have fun with it...


that looks like dragonfly's ride. good to see you brother boo.


----------



## giggy (Oct 10, 2021)

boo said:


> View attachment 280238
> View attachment 280239
> staying busy in the garden as usual...


SWEET!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 280324


How you you like to be the guy who has to pull them out of there and start the process of what ever comes next?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> How you you like to be the guy who has to pull them out of there and start the process of what ever comes next?


Looks like someone spread some *hydrated lime* already.
But what will stop the bodies from popping as soon as they move them 
Nasty business.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 280324


Thats gonna stink......

bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## boo (Oct 10, 2021)

hanging low and unassuming...409 with a 4 speed and posi...quite the sleeper...


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> How you you like to be the guy who has to pull them out of there and start the process of what ever comes next?


Not to mention 

Bubba





boo said:


> hanging low and unassuming...409 with a 4 speed and posi...quite the sleeper...View attachment 280348
> View attachment 280349
> View attachment 280350


Another sweet one!

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Oct 10, 2021)

boo said:


> nope, fits like a glove...this black impala has a trunk big enough to fit 6 bodies...View attachment 280293




Dutch ever get to ride her ...


----------



## boo (Oct 10, 2021)

dutch gets to ride in the 59 impala and the wagon...no impalas of camaros for him...he gets excited and flails around too much...in the superduty he's chill, bumpy cams get him all crazy...he's a tire biter...


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 10, 2021)

boo said:


> another motor, this one is a 4409 in my 59 el camino...I'm gonna be building a big power 477 for my 61 impala bubble top...



Nice ride. I am no mechanic by any mean my uncle long time street racer. God rest his soul.   I learned a great deal from him watching him turn wrenches.  He built me a Chevy chevette. I know not best looking car but everything gutted. It has built 350 motor with camel back heads that he really put work into.  He would always tell me power is in the heads. .  He made this motor fast.  It has a 2 speed power glide and 5:12 gears in back . It ran in low 9’s  He showed me how to race and would take me in the 80’s to Terminal Island in Long Beach.  I still have this car and have not drove it since 1993
Just good memory of him.


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2021)

You do nice work Boo.  Clean rides.


----------



## Carty (Oct 11, 2021)

I'm confused....  you know why huh Boo?    hahaha.   

Things are looking good brother... please don't wreck my back up ride,  might need that 350z loaner car one day... muwahahaha.. looks freaking fun like you said, best stock up on them mini donuts biotch...  seeya man


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2021)

Those are some cool rides Boo.


----------



## boo (Oct 11, 2021)

thanks pute, this is what is on todays menu, it's been in storage for way too long...fresh fuel and file the points and the 6 volt beast sputtered to life...generator isn't charging...gonna pull the brushes and see if 



it's an easy fix...


----------



## Patwi (Oct 11, 2021)

whatcha going put in the garden .. beets ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2021)

boo said:


> thanks pute, this is what is on todays menu, it's been in storage for way too long...fresh fuel and file the points and the 6 volt beast sputtered to life...generator isn't charging...gonna pull the brushes and see if View attachment 280451
> it's an easy fix...View attachment 280451


I have a Cub I started to restore but my back is still so bad I have not had a chance to put it back together.
Sweet tractor did you restore her yourself?


----------



## boo (Oct 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have a Cub I started to restore but my back is still so bad I have not had a chance to put it back together.
> Sweet tractor did you restore her yourself?


sure did, I'm way too old and broken to put the tires on, had to get 2 friends to assist in that...I've got a fleet of farmalls out back, gonna get 'em fired up and sell most of them off...way too many toys for this old man to maintain...


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 12, 2021)

boo said:


> nope, fits like a glove...this black impala has a trunk big enough to fit 6 bodies...View attachment 280293


You have a beautiful ride. The classic design is amazing and I totally dig the side emblem looking like a jet airplane.  Radical ride.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 12, 2021)

Slowflow said:


> You have a beautiful ride. The classic design is amazing and I totally dig the side emblem looking like a jet airplane.  Radical ride.




Weren't the 60s great


----------



## Bubba (Oct 12, 2021)

A very nice time. Real America. What goes on today wasn't even dreamed of. Death to commies. Every fooking one. 

Bubba


----------



## boo (Oct 12, 2021)

hang the bastages...


----------



## Patwi (Oct 12, 2021)

hang 'em high, run over them, stick 'em with a machete,, shoot 'em , shoot 'em again .. then run over 'em again


----------



## boo (Oct 12, 2021)

or just let dutch have his way with him...


----------



## Bubba (Oct 13, 2021)

All of these are just super ideas! I like all of them.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

Slowly lower them naked toes 1st into an active feeding school of flesh eating Piranhas  ..............................


----------



## Bubba (Oct 13, 2021)

Another fine idea from the M-P think tank!  Imagine them tearing into speaker of house wrinkly booobbags.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Another fine idea from the M-P think tank!  Imagine them tearing into speaker of house wrinkly booobbags.
> 
> Bubba


Best part is anyone having this done  would be aware of every bite from the head down


----------



## Carty (Oct 16, 2021)

Of course, I know my fatass would never fit into that cool little Z  ride,  but a guy can dream..  

nice to see you enjoying your schtuff finally,  seems like selling that awesome cabin helped you find the time
to get back into your other loves..  enjoy bro..


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2021)

boo said:


> heya folks, I figured I'd start a thread relating to my world...being this is an open site I wont post pics of flowers but I will gladly share my world with you guys...I've got many things going on in my life so it's a bit unusual...anything from 100' bamboo to 1942 pickups...
> last night I popped some beans...
> pacifica x C2
> double tap
> ...


@boo!!  You sneeeky bastage!  I just this fargin minnit discovered this whole fargin thread.  Din' know it existed.

I wondered why you seemed to post so little (*snork*)  -- Now I gotta catch up.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2021)

boo said:


> this one is methanol injected and runs 21 lbs. of boost thru it's intercooler...5 lb. injectors make all the difference...


My Gawd.  Methanol injected... Does it leave flame?


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Last row,,second picture.
> View attachment 265122


I've said it before:  You guys are a bunch of scientists.  Ph.D.'s  No error.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Spark plugs drilled and tapped into the exhaust tips
> View attachment 276464


We useta do that back in The Olden Days (60 years ago!)

But... I remember you had to be moving -- otherwise you could set fire to your paint job, gas tank, trunk, and other stuff.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2021)

pute said:


> So, here is the question....did Boo just do a quick fly by or is he gonna start stopping by on a regular basis and join in on the madness.


@boo and I talked it over a little bit before he came in.  He has (had) no idea how respected and popular he was.

And the funny thing is, the summana bench never told me of his own fargin thread! 

NOW I get to see some of his gorgeous motorhead stuff.  And his "garden". 

I still haven't gotten to see his pet oink.  

And I am only up to Page Fargin Four of this...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2021)

boo said:


> nope, fits like a glove...this black impala has a trunk big enough to fit 6 bodies...View attachment 280293


Gorgeous.  Looks like about 40' long.  That long open window is just like my "Penelope" -- The 1956 Ford Victoria I had.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2021)

boo said:


> hanging low and unassuming...409 with a 4 speed and posi...quite the sleeper...View attachment 280348
> View attachment 280349
> View attachment 280350


AHA -- Thass the one you went all to hell up North for!  I remember you bouncing (figuratively) up and down getting it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2021)

https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/hotrods-and-honeys.79964/


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 16, 2021)

boo said:


> dutch gets to ride in the 59 impala and the wagon...no impalas of camaros for him...he gets excited and flails around too much...in the superduty he's chill, bumpy cams get him all crazy...he's a tire biter...


I noticed him "inspecting" this one:


----------



## Bubba (Oct 16, 2021)

Carty said:


> Of course, I know my fatass would never fit into that cool little Z  ride,  but a guy can dream..
> 
> nice to see you enjoying your schtuff finally,  seems like selling that awesome cabin helped you find the time
> to get back into your other loves..  enjoy bro..


You Know, I have never sat in one of the new generation Z cars, but I did own an old I think '74 260 Z. it was only made one year.  Inside, I had way more room than my roommate at the times late 80's firebird.  Way more headroom as well. Too bad they are rust buckets. another friend at the time had a "72 240Z he did the Scarab conversion on...small block chevy transplant. Power shifts not recommended! But incredibly fast, and the engine ended up about center so it even handled very well. Again, its foundation is a rust bucket.  Maybe if it was sourced from an easy life out west?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 16, 2021)

boo said:


> I flat topped them and I'm seeing a dozen colas on each plant...the bubba chunk is throwing non serated leaves at the flower site...they have smooth sides like a paddle...odd but frosty like mad at 4 weeks...the fan leaves are have crusted edges smothered in trichs...


Reads like a menu in a fine restaurant!  Me likey!

bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 16, 2021)

boo said:


> I've done many thorough scopings roster, zero insects but I agree, it looks like mites...none on leaves, stems or soil...mag deficiency looks about right, watered it into the plants that are looking so so...thanks for the help guys, I'll post up how things are going...here's a little treat for fans of the silver surfer...



I remember the ads from car dealer like Motion and another that starts with  Y memory fails..not Yankee but similar.  They always showed the 1969 (well, in 1969) the CAMARO Phase 3 with 427. Dreams.  So sweet.

Yenko I think it was?


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2021)

it was yenko bubba and yeah, the 60's were no other time ever, just an innocent vibe...we thought our politicians were out friends and looked out for us, who knew...sorry walt, I just kinda rolled with this thread, you gotta be on your toes around me 'eh...yeah, got plenty of time to do what fits me carty, plus the cash to stand on...I gotta post up some pics, been busier the less I post online...go figure...spend all day with my grandson kayaking downtown tampa and up thru channelside, things have changed since I got here 51 years ago...got dutch fed so it's shower and a joint for me...I misplaced my pen once again so I'll not be able to smoke the carts brother drift brought over...lucky to have far better flowers now than in the last handful of years...I noticed in an older post that the buick had 7 pound injectors, it's 75 pound injectors for the gas and a 100 pound methanol injector...I blew that motor up doing a few burnouts down my street not all that long ago...it's back...


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2021)

somehow this just popped up on my screen, my first attempt at posting a rough video of my buddy and I firing up the motor of the silver surfer camaro in a test stand using test headers...and walt, I drool when I see the graceful lines of a 56 vicky...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XezvDA5_p_0


----------



## Patwi (Oct 17, 2021)

Here ya are boo

.


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 17, 2021)

boo said:


> somehow this just popped up on my screen, my first attempt at posting a rough video of my buddy and I firing up the motor of the silver surfer camaro in a test stand using test headers...and walt, I drool when I see the graceful lines of a 56 vicky...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XezvDA5_p_0


What the heck were you feeling for on the motor? I saw you grabbing pipes and stuff...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## boo (Oct 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> What the heck were you feeling for on the motor? I saw you grabbing pipes and stuff...


vibrations, ya can't hear 'em like you can feel them...slow gettin the blood flowing this morning, still feelin the day on the river...this is the baddest camaro I have ever built for the street, had a 68 that dyno'd at 1k hp at the rear wheels, total insanity...needed wheelie bars when I used the tbrake...this video which I can't seem to load is my silver surfer, I'm prone to race this car on the street... ...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 17, 2021)

Jeez.


----------



## Carty (Oct 21, 2021)

My best friend had a 240z we put moon  rims on, lowered it... fun car to drive but in the desert heat would vapor lock..
we finally put dual cooling fans on it to solve it... what a fun car.  and yeah, back then I was 240lbs, no fat, and fit in it just fine...  yeah, I'm a big dude, look like a gladiator slave driver according to all my buddies, even had the nickname Slave for 2yr... hehe.

My favorite ride I had I think was my 69 GTO 400/400 turbo.  man, if I had half the cars now as I kid... right?  we'd all live like Boo...   hahaha.   your living the high life brother, can't wait to see ya again.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 22, 2021)

Carty said:


> My best friend had a 240z we put moon  rims on, lowered it... fun car to drive but in the desert heat would vapor lock..
> we finally put dual cooling fans on it to solve it... what a fun car.  and yeah, back then I was 240lbs, no fat, and fit in it just fine...  yeah, I'm a big dude, look like a gladiator slave driver according to all my buddies, even had the nickname Slave for 2yr... hehe.
> 
> My favorite ride I had I think was my 69 GTO 400/400 turbo.  man, if I had half the cars now as I kid... right?  we'd all live like Boo...   hahaha.   your living the high life brother, can't wait to see ya again.


That reminded me. When I first got mine, there was a line of clothes pins clamped along the fuel line. I removed them wondering W-T-F. Began having vapor lock. Put the back on, didn't have another problem...I have no idea why.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2021)

Bubba said:


> That reminded me. When I first got mine, there was a line of clothes pins clamped along the fuel line. I removed them wondering W-T-F. Began having vapor lock. Put the back on, didn't have another problem...I have no idea why.
> 
> Bubba


I bet the Carburetor had a leaky float pin and the fuel was coming in at a higher pressure, the clothe pins acted as shunt to slow the fuel flow down.
Had a John Deere tractor that did this, I just kinked the gas line so it was almost pinched . The tractor would then run fine.
Finally fixed after I did a carb rebuild.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I bet the Carburetor had a leaky float pin and the fuel was coming in at a higher pressure, the clothe pins acted as shunt to slow the fuel flow down.
> Had a John Deere tractor that did this, I just kinked the gas line so it was almost pinched . The tractor would then run fine.
> Finally fixed after I did a carb rebuild.


It had metal fuel line...Only thing I can think of is maybe they worked like fins that cooled it slightly. Your idea makes more sense, wood isn't really a good material for heat bleeding off.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Oct 22, 2021)

good morning folks, I'm bugging out for a few days, the lakes in the mountains are calling me...I hope to spend many hours out cruising the waterways...y'all be good kids...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2021)

boo said:


> good morning folks, I'm bugging out for a few days, the lakes in the mountains are calling me...I hope to spend many hours out cruising the waterways...y'all be good kids...


Have Fun  /........................


----------



## Patwi (Oct 22, 2021)

yeppirs


----------



## boo (Oct 27, 2021)

heya folks, finally made it home from the mountains...seems the tents are happy once again...wedding cake has the dying purple leaves, the gorilla breath is the others...


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2021)

What did you drive up there.


----------



## boo (Oct 27, 2021)

da big superduty...got good mileage this trip considering...17.3 mpg all the way with the cruise control set at 86...much more than that I'm a target...sitting in this truck is like sitting in a living room...the leaves are beginning to pop...


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2021)

Weather should be nice this time of year.  Less bugs, humidity and heat.


----------



## boo (Oct 27, 2021)

I came to realize just how much I love my home here in florida and my life that I'm able to lead...I really enjoy the mountains but my heart is here...I truly enjoyed my day back just by doing what I always do today...weather is getting very comfortable this time of year down this way...it suits this old goat just fine...


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2021)

Jealous, I'm digging in for winter.  Plus these old bones can't take the cold any more.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 28, 2021)

nice assortment boo,  your using a large tent ?     and welcome back


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 31, 2021)

I take it that the purple leaves are supposed to die? 

But just LOOK at that crowning bud!  Jeez... Don't go to sleep near it. Might send out feelers...


----------



## boo (Oct 31, 2021)

her and 3 others are getting dangerously close to coming down...just waiting for more colors on the trichs...got a bunch of new genetics waiting for their chance to flower...this next run will have a bunch of new names to play with...I grow for my own satisfaction...I keep one out of every 5 plants I grow for myself...the rest goes to friends in need...my flowers make great bargaining tools...most anyone will work for flowers...time to head on out and get to work, I'm way too busy...thanks for the kind words folks...


----------



## Unca Walt (Oct 31, 2021)

Boo -- I tried every combination of Al Frey I could find.  No joy.


----------



## boo (Nov 1, 2021)

walt, that name sounds remotely familiar...


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2021)

Good having you back Boo.... appreciate your posts


----------



## boo (Nov 2, 2021)

other flowers that hang around here...


----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2021)

nice





.


----------



## boo (Nov 4, 2021)

thanks pute...walt, try vincent vega, the guy with the two sunnyside up eggs as eyes...
can we say indica, I pull these for dutch to eat, he finds them appealing for some odd reason...been busy in the garden like many here, took down the wedding cake, fire and ice, and gorilla breath...I'm very happy with how dense and hard the flowers are...they must be thrilled with me changing back to my go to nutes...tried emerald harvest and was very disappointed with the results after going all in and spending $660 to buy their line from seed to harvest...every week each plant gets a slightly different formula, what a freakin pain in the keister...this is a couple pics of the gorilla breath...


----------



## boo (Nov 4, 2021)

the fire and ice gave me a nice yield, really solid flowers, cuts were  gifted to me...with roots no less...


----------



## boo (Nov 4, 2021)

and no post would be complete without an oil burner or two...my place is kinda like disneyland for stoners and gearheads...


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2021)

Sweet,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Fast hitch on that cub?


----------



## boo (Nov 5, 2021)

yessir, put the pipe in the hole and lift the deck...crappy day out today, I see myself going into town with the beast and getting me a fist full of ceegars...I do love me a good smoke, I call my everyday smokes shitesticks, the goodones only come out on special occasions...


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 5, 2021)

boo said:


> .walt, try vincent vega, the guy with the two sunnyside up eggs as eyes...



AH!!          I suspect, as I enter the springtime of my senility, I may have lost some of my balloon-sharp intuition.  (*sigh*)

My mother always told me "Hangovers are the wrath of grapes."


----------



## boo (Nov 5, 2021)

mom wern't half wrong walt...got in from town, raining cats and dogs and of all nights I have a dinner engagement at the Colombia in Ybor City tonight, gonna get soaked with this weather...stocked up on ceegars, 40% off today...I'm wanting to go play in the garden but it's raining too hard, can't see the back 40...


----------



## Patwi (Nov 5, 2021)

yeah .. we got that a day an half ago .. 2.6 inches in 12 hrs


more horsepower says the man that ran a 1000 horsepower short bus .. 



.


----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 5, 2021)

Boo's Hot Chopper"


----------



## boo (Nov 5, 2021)

gm just came outwith a 1000hp crate motor, 632 cubic inches of 12.1 compression ration beast...for a mere 38K you too can own one...it's off to dinner, you kids behave...


----------



## pute (Nov 5, 2021)

I don't know how to behave.


----------



## boo (Nov 5, 2021)

i'm sure you'll figure it out pute, old dogs can learn new tricks...


----------



## giggy (Nov 7, 2021)

this wasn't dragonfly's ride was it?


boo said:


> View attachment 280282
> I buy and sell rides, this was practically given to me a few months ago...fully refurbished and runs like a scalded dog...I have fun with it...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2021)

Boo. Check this thread out. 


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/hotrods-and-honeys.79964/


----------



## boo (Nov 7, 2021)

mornin brother giggy, dragonfly has a 50K car, mine cost me 5K...his is much nicer but not 45K nicer...hopper, been looking at the sleds and broads, nice stuff...this is a pic of yours truly, we lived on the river during the summers...I was a porky little fugger...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2021)

Look at those sexy shorts.


----------



## boo (Nov 7, 2021)

for 12 years old I had some serious legs and arms...my dad made me swim upriver behind the boat, got me pretty thick...took out one of the twins just now...left 2 black lines and a lot of smoke in front of the local assholio's house...gonna take a camaro out and do the same later...the wagon on the right has a 409, 4 speed, and posi...the bubbletop is getting the 474 stroker motor along with a 6 speed and a 9" 4 link this winter...time to call uncle walt and pester his geezerness...his wife is a jewel, what she sees in him is a mystery...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Nov 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 281983


Looks like a picture we useta have on the wall.  It was titled, "Springtime in Alaska"


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 10, 2021)

Mo, give me mo...................!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2021)

I hope that young man Rittenhouse is found *not guilty*. Fking crooked ass Prosecutors.



*Rittenhouse Trial Witness Says Prosecutors Asked Him To ‘Change’ His Statement To Police*


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I hope that young man Rittenhouse is found *not guilty*. Fking crooked ass Prosecutors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With all the misconduct by LEO and jury tampering by intimidation, if he loses I find it hard to believe there wouldn't be an appeal.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I hope that young man Rittenhouse is found *not guilty*. Fking crooked ass Prosecutors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he is expect..........................


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I hope that young man Rittenhouse is found *not guilty*. Fking crooked ass Prosecutors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disbarment is what those prosecutors deserve, and to be prosecuted themselves.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2021)

1930s Ford AA Truck Found Dead In A Forest Of Time (msn.com)


----------



## boo (Dec 2, 2021)

been having some issues in the world of tents, fresh air has been my issue for too long, been trying to grow in a sealed enviornment and it's not gone well...fixed the problem and hopefully things will improve...the girls have responded well to the fix...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2021)

Some lookers there Amigo

what are the flavors please?


----------



## boo (Dec 2, 2021)

big, from the top I have gorilla breath, snocaine, and pakistan highland star...the first came from cartman, second from twenty20mendicino, and lastly from goat and monkey...I'm popping 6 new to me strains tonight, all goat and monkey genetics...things made a sudden turn for the better last week, I found the key to unlock my demons in the tents...


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 2, 2021)

Late to the party but I'm all in now.  Looking good bro


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2021)

boo said:


> big, from the top I have gorilla breath, snocaine, and pakistan highland star...the first came from cartman, second from twenty20mendicino, and lastly from goat and monkey...I'm popping 6 new to me strains tonight, all goat and monkey genetics...things made a sudden turn for the better last week, I found the key to unlock my demons in the tents...



killer line up Amigo...

do you know the genetics of the snowcain 

yeah , I grew some of Matt’s gear last year and the results were outstanding...it wassome GSC x Ae77 x Hashplant...super stony herb!

all the best


----------



## boo (Dec 2, 2021)

the site says sour snow x mimosa, a sativa dominant hybrid...This strain has absolutely ridiculous resin production. The terpene profile is out of this world and smells like citrus hand cleaner, lemonade, fresh cut roses, and sweet tarts...after reading about it how could I pass...I'm pretty stoked to be back on 2 wheels, life on 1 was quite hard on me...


----------



## boo (Dec 2, 2021)

the deed is done, popping beans of 4 strains this evening...GSC X purple urkle, trinity x triangle kush, banana kush x triangle kush, and fire OG x blueberry indica...all G and M beans except for nspectas urkle gear...good lineages so I'm sure to find a few keepers in the mix...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2021)

boo said:


> the deed is done, popping beans of 4 strains this evening...GSC X purple urkle, trinity x triangle kush, banana kush x triangle kush, and fire OG x blueberry indica...all G and M beans except for nspectas urkle gear...good lineages so I'm sure to find a few keepers in the mix...




get out the popcorn folks


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 3, 2021)

boo said:


> the deed is done, popping beans of 4 strains this evening...GSC X purple urkle, trinity x triangle kush, banana kush x triangle kush, and fire OG x blueberry indica...all G and M beans except for nspectas urkle gear...good lineages so I'm sure to find a few keepers in the mix...


You two feckers sound like physicists.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> You two feckers sound like physicists.




or we just need a bowl of prunes


----------



## boo (Dec 3, 2021)

I took my miralax last night, no need for prunes...


----------



## ness (Dec 3, 2021)

boo said:


> been having some issues in the world of tents, fresh air has been my issue for too long, been trying to grow in a sealed enviornment and it's not gone well...fixed the problem and hopefully things will improve...the girls have responded well to the fix...View attachment 283271
> View attachment 283272
> View attachment 283273



boo, the above is a pretty sight.


----------



## boo (Dec 3, 2021)

thanks ness, it's been way too long with me suffering my own creation...live and learn...all but 1 bean has popped the shell, mini tails are now evident so I can anticipate them being put on paper towels mebbe as soon as tonight...the beans appear to be very vital, we'll see about the vigor...heading out to the post office, made a few promises I intend on keeping...


----------



## boo (Dec 3, 2021)

today the girls are very happy, no more demons to deal with...gorilla breath, magoo, oger, and yoda pineapple...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2021)

Very Nice Job Boo


----------



## boo (Dec 3, 2021)

now this is called pimping out your ride...


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 3, 2021)

hey Boo, in your sealed environment are you running CO2?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Nice job brother Boo.


----------



## ness (Dec 4, 2021)

boo said:


> the girls



Now, that's a pretty site.


----------



## boo (Dec 5, 2021)

put the beans with tails into soil today, dunked them thursday...25% are still awaiting the soil transfer, tails seem shy...espiritu sanctum, fire og kush x blueberry indica, urkles girl, and banana tk all have shown their female tails...got plenty of cuts rooting for a few close friends for Christmas presents...


----------



## zem (Dec 6, 2021)

Wow nice plants Boo! Do you always hide your grows under the coffee table?


----------



## boo (Dec 17, 2021)

under 8 T-5's zen, no coffee tables...here's some of the flowers in my garden, seems this run I'm crushing it...figured out my fresh air intake was stiffling my garden...once I opened it up things really took off...1 girl crush, 2 pakistan highland star, 3 gorilla breath, 4 oger











....all are going 10 weeks if possible...


----------



## Patwi (Dec 17, 2021)

really nice boo .. always impressed


----------



## zem (Dec 17, 2021)

boo said:


> under 8 T-5's zen, no coffee tables...


LOL I was referring to the forum in which you placed your grow journal. I love the show!


----------



## boo (Dec 17, 2021)

zem, I just realized that, wrong forum...good weed most likely influenced me  ...mods are welcome to move this thread...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2021)

I love HOT5s. Been growing with them for yrs.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 28, 2021)

boo, thought of you when I saw this ..


----------



## boo (Dec 28, 2021)

heya folks, seems I've not posted here in a while...the grow is killing it, not gonna post up pics until they're ready to come down...seems this run wants longer flowering times...nothing is gonna be ready until mebbe 10 weeks at the earliest...my gorilla breath is gonna take at least 12 weeks...I believe I have 5 way past the 8 week mark, all cloudy and leaning amber...16" colas are covered with white pistils with no sign of turning brown...since I rectified the lack of fresh air the girls are just lovin life...
nice video patwi, gimma a shout when you have the time brother...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 28, 2021)

boo said:


> under 8 T-5's zen, no coffee tables...here's some of the flowers in my garden, seems this run I'm crushing it...figured out my fresh air intake was stiffling my garden...once I opened it up things really took off...1 girl crush, 2 pakistan highland star, 3 gorilla breath, 4 ogerView attachment 284274
> View attachment 284277
> View attachment 284279
> View attachment 284280
> ....all are going 10 weeks if possible...


I may have scored onto the Jalalabad Star from another site that exsitu referred me to. Cosmic Afghani, has the same word for word description of the location seedscame from and so forth. I just received both Pakistan Treasure and Chitral Precious. These are "regular" seeds, not feminized like I typically use.

That being the case, I have to decide how to proceed. All these seeds apparently are just as they were found, wild and pollinating each other all natural, NOT feminized.

I could just grow them pick out the males and mature the females. Don't think that is what I want, I'm associating a lot of value on these seeds.

So, do the same and take clones? I think I will grow some, veg them to mother stage, pick out top male and female to breed. Top male or female to be determined by the clone taken from specific mother. At or before maturity sex can be determined of course, and after cure testing for final results. Then the prize mother(s) can be kept as mother or pushed into flower tent.

Damned regular seeds!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 28, 2021)

I've searched for these landrace indicas for some while, been thinking about how weed "used to feel." No edginess, laugh producing, calming and relaxing.

I've noticed lately that a couple of odd ball phenos producing some of these remembered effects...which got me thinking.

Old weed, Columbian Gold, Jamaican and Indian gangs, michmichan, oaxan, these old strains had these effects.

Hopefully, going back to these old strains will
Illustrate. I hope 

I took one of these phenos and did a QWET on a small pile. Sad to notice that while the vapor was delicious, but the "old time effect" didn't seem to remain. A nice clear high resulted, but I wanted to duplicate those old effects.

What ever contributes to these effects doesn't make the journey it would seem? 

Bubba


----------



## boo (Dec 28, 2021)

bubba, I too miss the black, gold, and red columbian weed of the early 70's as well as the great mexican flowers...they all had seeds but back then who cared...the quality high had been adulterated and lost due to all the inbreeding in my opinion...the landrace pakistan I just harvested hopefully retains that quality...it's hanging to dry now...I'm gonna do a dry ice sift soon and then press the keif using hot plates and my shop press to make me some rosen...it seems a far better way to get high than smoking flowers...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2021)

boo said:


> bubba, I too miss the black, gold, and red columbian weed of the early 70's as well as the great mexican flowers...they all had seeds but back then who cared...the quality high had been adulterated and lost due to all the inbreeding in my opinion...the landrace pakistan I just harvested hopefully retains that quality...it's hanging to dry now...I'm gonna do a dry ice sift soon and then press the keif using hot plates and my shop press to make me some rosen...it seems a far better way to get high than smoking flowers...


I just got a few old landrace, Pakistan Treasure, Chitral Precious, and Jalalabad star is on way hopefully. Will be watching your rosin activities.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2022)

took a few pics today, girls are getting close to being taken down...10-12 weeks for these girls...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

Bud of the Month


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2022)

I was thinkin mebbe one of these when ripe, at 12 weeks


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

Got to be close, the weight is making them tilty. Which one is which? one of them the Paki Highland Star?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

It didnt even occur to me, can you press fresh wet?  I have no idea. Many do bubble with fresh frozen, who knows...not Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

boo said:


> I was thinkin mebbe one of these when ripe, at 12 weeksView attachment 285328
> 
> Beautiful Job Boo


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

For those wondering what a Photontek light can do, Behold!  Those are some big honkers for certain.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2022)

this is the paki bubba...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)

What it Mr....................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2022)

it's been a while since I grew these out but my 2022 goal is to do this in tents...I've got the right genetics...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

boo said:


> this is the paki bubba...View attachment 285345


very nice. I will soon start the Chitral Precious regular seeds, and make more seeds. I bet it is smelling real good about now, looks sticky.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

Now that's a big sausage party we can all like! You could knock somebody out with one of those things.

bubba


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2022)

bubba, the paki is rock hard with resin, moreso than on the outside...I hung the plant a week ago and it's still damp...I don't see her drying out for mebbe another week...I've got 6 large plants all over 10 weeks of flowering and can't seem to get a break, no amber trichs yet, rosy ones but not straight amber...the gorilla breath is crazy huge, too big to haul out of the tent, hence the lack of pics...I will document her when I do grow he stones to drag that ***** out...the photontek600 seems to be living up to the hype...glad I got it...


----------



## boo (Jan 3, 2022)

things are looking good down here in the swamp...this week I'll be taking down oger, girl crush, gorilla breath, snocaine, and magoo...epic grow once I figured out the rooms shortcomings...my grows are now like they were before I went into tents...here are a few pics of the gorilla breath...I'm thinking almost an lb. when dried...can you say huge at 12 weeks...


----------



## Patwi (Jan 3, 2022)

very nice ..  a bit of heaviness in them nugs


----------



## boo (Jan 3, 2022)

yeah, I'd say...they just blew up on me and that's ok...this is what's being smoked tonight...pakistan highland star...full indica land race...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2022)

that paki is some bitchin’ dope and yours look outstanding 

we grew some purple paki from blackbart and that was some of the best kick arse weed I’ve ever smoked

what does yours smell like?

enjoy  that harvest Amigo!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2022)

Oh man. I can almost s my smell that from here.


----------



## boo (Jan 3, 2022)

thanks fellas, just finished trimming the flowers from the branches, stuff before a cure smells of very pungent and spicy fuel...lost my taste and smell a few months back but I can sniff this paki out no matter...I rolled 2 joints, one to smoke before bed, one for whenever...I smoked some at 7 weeks and thought it was pretty good but this run is rock hard and jam packed with trichs inside the bud...I've found that to be true with most flowers...I'm quite pleased and hope it's good enough to give matt a call and let him know...he and bodhi were hanging last summer when he called me, I was carrying on about the sugar tits but this seems to be a far more serious smoke...pure land race, nice to have my sticky mits on this jewel...using the photontek600, it seems to make the flowers take longer but there's no denying the superiority of the investment I made when purchasing the light...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 4, 2022)

I've got to work up seeds for 3 different landrace indica strains. These things are my favorites. That smell....the Jalalabad Star is supposed to about stink you out of the house, can hardly wait! 15 regular seeds of each.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jan 4, 2022)

smoked some of the paki last night...don't recall much of anything afterwards...I followed a trail of buds thru the house to the back porch where I missed the ashtray a few times...oger comes down today...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)

boo said:


> smoked some of the paki last night...don't recall much of anything afterwards...I followed a trail of buds thru the house to the back porch where I missed the ashtray a few times...oger comes down today...


Sounds like a keeper  Nice Grow Boo


----------



## boo (Jan 4, 2022)

I believe you're right roster, got beans in the fridge...


----------



## boo (Jan 4, 2022)

first flower is girl crush, I've got serious interest in this strain...the leaner is oger, started to hermie at 9 week so it's coming down today...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

Jalalabad Star as soon as do si dos cut....purple and stinking to high heavens.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jan 5, 2022)

can't wait to see her bubba, never grew it out...trimming the snocaine today, tomorrow the monster gorilla breath comes down...I'll try and do justice to this beast...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

I've got those gorilla breath on my list to try.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jan 5, 2022)

gee, I just happen to have a few extra cuts rooting...


----------



## boo (Jan 5, 2022)

tomorrow the gorilla breath comes out of the tent since flowering her...I'll make a point of taking a few pics to show the enormity of the plant, she's a very happy girl and is the girl crush...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

Is it an indica? Sounds huge, wondering how tall it got.

Thanks
Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I've got to work up seeds for 3 different landrace indica strains. These things are my favorites. That smell....the Jalalabad Star is supposed to about stink you out of the house, can hardly wait! 15 regular seeds of each.
> 
> Bubba



maybe I missed it , but may I ask where you sourced those JS beans?

thanks


----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

From insane seeds. Exsitu putme on to them. It's listed as "Cosmic Afghani" but tells where it originated, and the exact description. He sent me severalpla cc es to check, they had other interesting stuff as well, quick turnaround.

I was also going to get his last pack, but I have to wait a while, hopefully I will hear back when ready, really want those.

The Chitral Precious he talked about as well as Pakistan Treasure I found at Dagga seeds.

All of these are landrace regular seeds, some descriptions "open pollinated" and says will take from 2 days to 2 weeks to sprout.

Bubba


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 5, 2022)

Awesome.


----------



## boo (Jan 6, 2022)

todays the day...there's a bic lighter in there for perspective...tomorrow the jewel, girl crush...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2022)

boo said:


> todays the day...there's a bic lighter in there for perspective...tomorrow the jewel, girl crush...View attachment 285647
> View attachment 285648
> View attachment 285649
> View attachment 285650






Holy Cannoli


----------



## boo (Jan 8, 2022)

some more candy coming down in the near future...first 2 are my girl crush and the bushy one is magoo...got it from carty but have no idea of magoo's lineage...looks stellar to me...


----------



## boo (Jan 15, 2022)

here's my girl crush at 10 weeks, took the tops of the plant yesterday, gonna give the lowers a little time to bulk up...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2022)

Nice


----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2022)

Morning Boo.


----------



## stain (Jan 16, 2022)

Looking good Boo...keep that air flowing...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 16, 2022)

stain said:


> Looking good Boo...keep that air flowing...



mostly a lot of hot air coming from that old blowhard mother trucker


(I loves ya man)


----------



## boo (Jan 16, 2022)

once I got the air flowing it was like a new grow...waiting on the flowers to dry, hoping they take at least a week...very excited to see what the flowers will yield, they smell divine...ran the leaf vac yesterday for a while, damn dirty job, I was covered with dust as was the neighborhood...we do have a tendency to blow hot air as we age big, you know the drill...


----------



## boo (Jan 16, 2022)

my second of 3 flowering girl crush ladies...roughly 3 weeks to go...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 17, 2022)

yeah buddy , I bet it smells divine in that tent


----------



## boo (Jan 17, 2022)

it do big, mebbe a bit too divine...no neighbors for 200 yards but it concerns me...had to build a bamboo trellis around a snocaine plant, she has way too many colas to stake each one so I made a corral of sorts adding horizontal layers for support....the girls love the photontek600...the jars are full once again...


----------



## Witchking (Jan 17, 2022)

Sweet ..you're doing the Snocaine Boo. Let me know how she is. I have a plant going of her in Veg. She looks promising to be a good 'un.
I also have their MMXX  to do as well. Pretty Stoked. Good to see Humbolt Genetics getting out there a little..


----------



## boo (Jan 17, 2022)

witchie, I've got one of their girl crush plants hanging to dry and 3 more in veg, now that's one of humbolts gummier looking strains...snocaine is in the jars curing...took a few one hitters on glass and it tasted great and left a really nice daytime buzz...


----------



## Witchking (Jan 18, 2022)

Cool Boo. I saw that Girl Crush in their catalog, does look awesome. Biscotti x badgirl(GSC x The Whip). Their photos are incredible and it sounds delicious. 

 I was getting worried about my Snocaine for a minute, as the seedlings took a while to take off, but now they are rocking along in veg. Supposed to have a heavy terp ratio, really looking forward to testing her.


----------



## boo (Jan 18, 2022)

I realized yesterday that I had one of their freebies flowering, didn't give any thought to taking cuts from her...stellar profits they call it, I call her stella...great yield, greasy and dripping with trichs...another sleeper I got from them...so far all their gear has been spot on...no sense posting pics of girl crush 2 as he's identical to gc1...stella is giving me wood...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 19, 2022)

enjoy that harvest ya old goat


----------



## boo (Jan 21, 2022)

I was toying with my camera today and stuck a jewelers loupe over the lens...kinda neat for what it is...a tiny lower flower


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

Cool worked good


----------



## Patwi (Jan 22, 2022)

sweet


----------



## boo (Jan 22, 2022)

gun control, 10 rounds rapid [email protected]'...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 22, 2022)

Jeez.  I missed out on a buncha neato stuff.  That jeweler's loupe shot is great.  You oughta put it in the Bud of the Month thingy.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jan 22, 2022)

boo said:


> View attachment 286635
> gun control, 10 rounds rapid [email protected]'...


Proud of ya brother.

Two twelve-shot rapid fire targets 50 feet:  Yeah, I threw one.  Dammmit.


----------



## boo (Feb 7, 2022)

tonight I had the pleasure of deboning one of the nicest strains I've ever grown...rock hard and reeks of licorice, fuel, and tropical spices...it makes you're eyes sting when you trim it...biscotti x bad girl, called girl crush...I told a member that I was changing my grows, I'll grow 5 plants just to get THE one I want...this is that plant...I love the purple it has and the saturation of trichs...hope you enjoy looking at the


 buds as much as I do...


----------



## Unca Walt (Feb 8, 2022)

Jeeebus.


----------



## boo (Feb 8, 2022)

finally got around to making dry ice keif...92 grams of return from 6 ounces of larf and sugar leaves...the lighter stuff is full melt, I got 2 piles of it and 4 piles of second and third screen...now I need to figure out how to use the plates...the instructions are waaaay over my head...the tow two pics are full melt


----------



## boo (Feb 23, 2022)

it's been a minute, a busy boy here...came home to find 4500 hungry and humping lady bugs for my garden...white flies really never go away, they make you think that have but the fuggers sneak back...it was pretty cool opening up the bags and shaking them out at the bottom of the plant...I opened the window flap of the tents and was amazed at how they scooted around and were mating already...I don't see many white flies but 1 is too many...I wonder how it's gonna go down when I open the tents to feed the girls...they got a good soaking just prior to the introduction of the bugs...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 23, 2022)

boo said:


> it's been a minute, a busy boy here...came home to find 4500 hungry and humping lady bugs for my garden...white flies really never go away, they make you think that have but the fuggers sneak back...it was pretty cool opening up the bags and shaking them out at the bottom of the plant...I opened the window flap of the tents and was amazed at how they scooted around and were mating already...I don't see many white flies but 1 is too many...I wonder how it's gonna go down when I open the tents to feed the girls...they got a good soaking just prior to the introduction of the bugs...


Don’t they crawl out everywhere when you open the tent?


----------



## boo (Feb 23, 2022)

I assume some or many will, I have no idea...I fed all the girls and misted them so the bugs will have water droplets to drink...from what I can see they seem pretty happy zipping around the tents, oblivious to me watching...after reading about dealing with pests and not using chemicals, these creatures sound like the plan...4500 bugs that can eat 21 pests a day sounds pretty good to me...$33 delivered next day


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 24, 2022)

boo said:


> boo is tired, been taking on projects that should be done by a much younger man...this car is one of my favorites, she's a cruiser not a hot rod...'62 with a 327/300hp...View attachment 264756


Looks like the kinda car I lost my virginity in with my gf Donna ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

Come on Boo show the top pic of car
I know you have this





Death Proof


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 24, 2022)

boo said:


> boo is tired, been taking on projects that should be done by a much younger man...this car is one of my favorites, she's a cruiser not a hot rod...'62 with a 327/300hp...View attachment 264756


----------



## Witchking (Feb 25, 2022)

Hey Boo, how did that Snocaine plant turn out? I'm just waiting for an opening to put mine into flower.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 25, 2022)

Some baby pictures ....?


----------



## boo (Feb 26, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Hey Boo, how did that Snocaine plant turn out? I'm just waiting for an opening to put mine into flower.








I love this plant as well as their girl crush...


----------



## boo (Feb 26, 2022)

one tent has the photontek600 and the other one is using 2-315CMH lights...both are doing well but I keep the nicest plants under the LED...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Boo is just mad because I graffitied his car


----------



## boo (Feb 26, 2022)

biitch...


----------



## Bubba (Feb 26, 2022)

Say boo I saw someone ask a question about that photontek 600 light. Can you just hook it up to a timer to go 12/12, or do you need their controller?

Thanks,

Bubba


----------



## Witchking (Feb 26, 2022)

On the Snocaine...
Is she as potent as they allege?


----------



## boo (Feb 26, 2022)

Witchking said:


> On the Snocaine...
> Is she as potent as they allege?


dood, it's one of my few go to smokes for getting slammed...girl crush is like anesthesia to me, bed time only...that gear isn't meant to be social smoke...
bubba, I heard that a controlled can be used, I don't have one, it just blazes 12 hours a day...


----------



## Bubba (Feb 26, 2022)

boo said:


> dood, it's one of my few go to smokes for getting slammed...girl crush is like anesthesia to me, bed time only...that gear isn't meant to be social smoke...
> bubba, I heard that a controlled can be used, I don't have one, it just blazes 12 hours a day...


Do you just switch it on and off manually? Just got these....

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2022)

Looking good Boo


----------



## Witchking (Feb 27, 2022)

Hmmmmm...I may take your advice  on the girl crush Boo. Maybe I'll pull the trigger on those.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> Proud of ya brother.
> 
> Two twelve-shot rapid fire targets 50 feet:  Yeah, I threw one.  Dammmit.
> View attachment 286644


My ass
That's even better than the time you climbed out of you plane while in flight to hand start it.


----------



## boo (Feb 27, 2022)

bubba, I have all my gear on intermatic gear driven time clocks, been using them exclusively for 22 years...they do wear out but after 10 years I'm good with that...those cheap chineeze units are pure crap...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

boo said:


> bubba, I have all my gear on intermatic gear driven time clocks, been using them exclusively for 22 years...they do wear out but after 10 years I'm good with that...those cheap chineeze units are pure crap...


Me too, even if it burns out the timers can be replaced fairly cheap if you can wire


----------



## boo (Feb 27, 2022)

if you can't run wires correctly you have no reason to open the clock...I'm amazed how ignorant some people are when it comes down to basic wiring and common sense...thanks dad for teaching me the important things in life...until we meet again...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

boo said:


> dedicated
> if you can't run wires correctly you have no reason to open the clock...I'm amazed how ignorant some people are when it comes down to basic wiring and common sense...thanks dad for teaching me the important things in life...until we meet again...


I wired mine into a dedicated 20amp circuit 10yrs ago and still running fine .


----------



## Bubba (Feb 28, 2022)

boo said:


> bubba, I have all my gear on intermatic gear driven time clocks, been using them exclusively for 22 years...they do wear out but after 10 years I'm good with that...those cheap chineeze units are pure crap...


Ok, that makes sense.  I couldn't figure out why you couldn't use a timer. I thought the controller  was for use of multiple lights...

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Ok, that makes sense.  I couldn't figure out why you couldn't use a timer. I thought the controller  was for use of multiple lights...
> 
> Bubba


I have had one of them timer strips with a breaker start a fire , I even made sure I was not over on amperage, pure China Garbage


----------



## Bubba (Feb 28, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I wired mine into a dedicated 20amp circuit 10yrs ago and still running fine .


I'm thinking of running a 220 from my panel to the garage. I would like an electric heater rather than propane (flame) for my still. This house has aluminum wiring and the electric heater I want draws a ton of amps.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I'm thinking of running a 220 from my panel to the garage. I would like an electric heater rather than propane (flame) for my still. This house has aluminum wiring and the electric heater I want draws a ton of amps.
> 
> Bubba


Better off running a new sub panel with several breakers


----------



## Bubba (Feb 28, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Do you just switch it on and off manually?
> 
> Bubba


Not sure what "snow G" is, but I am going to search for the snowcaine...









						Snow-G Photoperiod — Home
					






					twenty20mendocino.com
				




Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 28, 2022)

Oh foook it. 10 snowcaine seeds are speeding to Bubba.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Feb 28, 2022)

you could do a lot worse than snocaine...my first plat was good, the second off the charts...if you don't like what you grow bubba, I'll buy your leftover beans...


----------



## Bubba (Feb 28, 2022)

It is sativa dom, hope I have enough height.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 1, 2022)

boo said:


> you could do a lot worse than snocaine...my first plat was good, the second off the charts...if you don't like what you grow bubba, I'll buy your leftover beans...


North Atlantic had them now from mendicino20...

They will have to wait a minute, small (2x4) tent with an Legend OG from homegrown cannabis, and Ultimate OG from Goat and Monkey.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I'm thinking of running a 220 from my panel to the garage. I would like an electric heater rather than propane (flame) for my still. This house has aluminum wiring and the electric heater I want draws a ton of amps.
> 
> Bubba


Also will have power line already there when we are forced to buy E-Cars


----------



## boo (Mar 1, 2022)

this is earlene, my new ridgeback hog...I do believe she's prego...that belly is swelling and dropping...


----------



## boo (Mar 1, 2022)

urlkes girl, she got big leaves...


----------



## joeb631 (Mar 1, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Ok, that makes sense.  I couldn't figure out why you couldn't use a timer. I thought the controller  was for use of multiple lights...
> 
> Bubba


I have used and use  a commercial intermatic time clocks 110 volt  single pole for 11o ,and a intermatic clock 220 volt double pole single throw for 220 v ballasts for hps. If you lose time you need to rest the clock . I think one time one failed and we had 9 of them .Not hard to wire .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

boo said:


> this is earlene, my new ridgeback hog...I do believe she's prego...that belly is swelling and dropping...View attachment 289444


Did Roster vist her


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 1, 2022)

boo said:


> this is earlene, my new ridgeback hog...I do believe she's prego...that belly is swelling and dropping...View attachment 289444


earlene sweet


----------



## boo (Mar 1, 2022)

I don't believe roster is the dad, turbo is 280 pounds and woulda had him for dinner...the fat bastard has 4" cutters on him...I can just imagine what a hoot it would be for piglets...
what, no love for urkles girls huge fan leaf...it impressed me for first week of flower...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

boo said:


> I don't believe roster is the dad, turbo is 280 pounds and woulda had him for dinner...the fat bastard has 4" cutters on him...I can just imagine what a hoot it would be for piglets...
> what, no love for urkles girls huge fan leaf...it impressed me for first week of flower...


I 've 
seen bigger
Thats what she said to Boo


----------



## boo (Mar 1, 2022)

go to bed roster, now...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

boo said:


> go to bed roster, now...


Can I have a ice cream 1st LOL


----------



## boo (Mar 1, 2022)

with beer, eeewww...gonna have a bellyache roster...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## joeb631 (Mar 2, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 289474


Wow ,that looks like big trouble for me , hope it comes to NY soon!


----------



## Patwi (Mar 17, 2022)

hey boo, what's the best with growth and durability of bamboo for your latitude .. ?


----------



## boo (Mar 17, 2022)

alfonse karr and buddah belly both weather the cold well and are non invasive...the asian blacks don't do cold well a all, lost a 85' plant this winter, it'll grow back but will take 5 years...


----------



## Patwi (Mar 17, 2022)

thanks , the clumper from china alfonse karr looks like a pic for my need . You ever done the seeds ?

By the way alfonse karr was the author of "the more things change, the more they stay the same,"


----------



## boo (Mar 17, 2022)

nope, never done boo using seeds but I have propagated some new groves using my backhoe...kinda messy but after a few months all looks natural...if you're looking for a short and smaller boo look at tutsik, from china...I've never seen it in the ground other than the groves I planted 22 years ago...lime green and cream colored leaves...never knew about Karr, I favor that cultivar, green and pink stripes on a cream culm...the striping is indescriminate, some stay all green...


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 17, 2022)

man I wanted to grow some bamboo really bad when I first got out here in Colorado 

you know , for bamboo stakes for sure!

but it’s so dam dry out here

i would have a really high water bill

i need to find some dry land bamboo lol


----------



## Patwi (Mar 17, 2022)

monastary bamboo looked interesting because of its height but not at this latitude,  the alfonse fits the need here .. big, gimme a year with it and I'll kick you some when dried..


----------



## stain (Mar 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> man I wanted to grow some bamboo really bad when I first got out here in Colorado
> 
> you know , for bamboo stakes for sure!
> 
> ...



If you ever make a trip down to Okc. Stop by and I'll fill up your caddie's trunk with cane pole cane. Have 2 huge patches...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2022)

Oklahoma and Arkansas are two of my Territories. I have a project in OKC and one in Muskogee right now. And two projects in Ft Smith Arkansas.
Love driving through North East Oklahoma. Some beautiful country and mountains.
When I leave Ft Smith to go back to Dallas I take 271 and go the scenic route. Nothing but 2 lanes and country and some mountains. Right there at that beautiful Dam and lake I hit hwy 43 that takes me to Spring Town which is right by hwy 69, which turns into hwy 75 going into Dallas.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 18, 2022)

boo said:


> alfonse karr and buddah belly both weather the cold well and are non invasive...the asian blacks don't do cold well a all, lost a 85' plant this winter, it'll grow back but will take 5 years...





boo said:


> nope, never done boo using seeds but I have propagated some new groves using my backhoe...kinda messy but after a few months all looks natural...if you're looking for a short and smaller boo look at tutsik, from china...I've never seen it in the ground other than the groves I planted 22 years ago...lime green and cream colored leaves...never knew about Karr, I favor that cultivar, green and pink stripes on a cream culm...the striping is indescriminate, some stay all green...


boo, how much sun does the bamboo need and also how long does it take to get tall enough to create privacy?


----------



## pute (Mar 18, 2022)

Morning Boo.


----------



## boo (Mar 18, 2022)

mornin brother pute...subgirl, boo takes full sun to reach it's potential...a rule of thumb is the first year it creeps, the second year it crawls, and the third year it runs...I've got 1 giant timor moho black from indonesia that grows almost 1 foot a day when we hit the rainy season...one killer frost and it's dead down to the ground...I'll take a few pics today...


----------



## Patwi (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 3, 2022)

boo said:


> mornin brother pute...subgirl, boo takes full sun to reach it's potential...a rule of thumb is the first year it creeps, the second year it crawls, and the third year it runs...I've got 1 giant timor moho black from indonesia that grows almost 1 foot a day when we hit the rainy season...one killer frost and it's dead down to the ground...I'll take a few pics today...


Those are beautiful. Sounds like a sunny wet area would be perfect. I guess I won’t be growing it then. My yard is mostly shade. I hope to have enough sun for my first outdoor grow we shall see.


----------



## boo (Apr 3, 2022)

bamboo needs full sun subgirl, lots of water but not ponding soil...most of my groves are 20 years old and need culling, a job that is more than I'm willing to put forth the effort...a chainsaw creates nice holes in the canopy for your outdoor plants...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 3, 2022)

boo said:


> bamboo needs full sun subgirl, lots of water but not ponding soil...most of my groves are 20 years old and need culling, a job that is more than I'm willing to put forth the effort...a chainsaw creates nice holes in the canopy for your outdoor plants...


Guess I’m gonna have to locate a bamboo grower near me for the project I was dreaming of then…


----------



## Bubba (Apr 3, 2022)

dudex said:


> CA is not JS.


Then information is wrong and one of the other or both have the exact same word description, which is of course possible. Ex situ site used this description for jalalabad Star. Wasn't set up to sell it soput me on to site that at one time, had them. When in locating Insane seeds within the group, and finding The Cosmic Afghani with the exact word for word description, I figured I hit pay dirt.

Do I know all this to be verified? No. Other than naked assertion to the contrary, please school me, I am searching this strain out. 

So pleeze explain, seriously interested.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Apr 3, 2022)

when we buy beans it's a crapshoot...reputable retailers and good pollen chuckers are best to do business with...notice I didn't say breeders...most of the bean guys don't breed, they just toss pollen and call the results a new strain...few breeders around that will back cross or tweak strains to find gold...


----------



## Bubba (Apr 3, 2022)

Oh, I understand the risks, but word for word descriptions, either they both have what they say they do and one calls it a different name, or only one of them is actually Jalalabad Star, or finally, neither one is.

I'm looking for a particular strain known to that region, that seems to be described as "Indica" but differs in that it has narrow leaves, and allegedly stinks to high heaven. I will know it if I find it, obviously all you can rely on is what seller says. And, whatever original source told them.

Someone posts that CA is not JS...nothing else, just wondering what your information is.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 3, 2022)

boo said:


> when we buy beans it's a crapshoot...reputable retailers and good pollen chuckers are best to do business with...notice I didn't say breeders...most of the bean guys don't breed, they just toss pollen and call the results a new strain...few breeders around that will back cross or tweak strains to find gold...


I basically look for repeatability, same thing each purchase, then within that strain, how stable is it? I hate it if I grow 5 seeds and it looks like 5 different plants, 2 of them somewhat similar. But it happens. On the other hand, I have had some excellent "weird" phenotypes spring out of stuff being grown. You never know!

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

boo said:


> when we buy beans it's a crapshoot...reputable retailers and good pollen chuckers are best to do business with...notice I didn't say breeders...most of the bean guys don't breed, they just toss pollen and call the results a new strain...few breeders around that will back cross or tweak strains to find gold...


I agree Boo
The plants of yesteryears are long gone and never to return, so much pollen chucking and people pretending to know what they are doing has ruined the cannabis plant, All weed has started to taste the same to me and have the same effect on my head. Gone are the days of tripping after smoking a fatty.
Too many hybrids floating everywhere now.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 3, 2022)

Which is why I am attempting to scronge up these landrace strains, if they still exist. I watch most of those "Strain Hunter" documentaries, in some of the old hash plant region, modern seeds have been introduced.

If I do raise anything of note, the first run is for seeds. I have 3 different regular type, allegedly indica in landrace strains....one of them is the Jalalabad Star/Cosmic Afghani discussed here.

We will see what happens. In the end, just hope for the best and buyer beware. It wasn't that long ago only bagseed was to be had. 

Bubba


----------



## boo (Apr 3, 2022)

bubba, have you ever heard of pakistan highland star, pure land race indica...it's available...


----------



## Bubba (Apr 3, 2022)

I've heard you speak of it, that was what led me to the J star in the first place!  LOL. I will search around more, kind of a continuous thing.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

Maybe a hint hint


----------



## boo (Apr 3, 2022)

check out mass medical seeds, same company as goat and monkey...I got mine from them years ago...I believe I still have some if you can't find any...


----------



## Bubba (Apr 3, 2022)

They come and go, weed seed searches are fairly easy. If I need help, I'd ask. Shees, I got more seeds than I can grow, but always on the lookout!

Most of these landrace types are not feminized, so once I sprout some, I will take clones for mother's and grow seeds. Keep what turns out how I like, figure out what to do do with the rest.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Apr 3, 2022)

these are fem'd beans...matt, the owner and long time friend sent me 13 packs of his gear...I've got 2 gallon size freeze bags full of beans I'll never grow...I've got cuts and beans of strains that I would be happy to grow nothing but...my God that girl crush knocks me out and I've got 53 years of tolerance built up...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 3, 2022)

boo said:


> when we buy beans it's a crapshoot...reputable retailers and good pollen chuckers are best to do business with...notice I didn't say breeders...most of the bean guys don't breed, they just toss pollen and call the results a new strain...few breeders around that will back cross or tweak strains to find gold...


Hey boo, who would be a reputable seed bank to buy the strain girlcrush That you speak so highly of And of course the bud of the month I see it when I search the net but only have purchased from ILGM and it’s not on their menu.


----------



## boo (Apr 3, 2022)

twenty20mendicino is what I got it as well as the snocaine...they have a good selection and have treated me well...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 3, 2022)

boo said:


> twenty20mendicino is what I got it as well as the snocaine...they have a good selection and have treated me well...


Thanx. Ill check it out.


----------



## boo (Apr 3, 2022)

sorry, great lakes genetics has the beans, I just placed an order, gc and snocaine are on sale today...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx. Ill check it out.


Ok I went there and found the girl crush there is a button that says where to buy when you click it, it takes you to those vendors I’m guessing all these venders sell their packaged version so they will be trustworthy? I’ve never heard of any of them but that doesn’t mean anything


----------



## boo (Apr 3, 2022)

I purchase the beans from great lakes, they're a vendor for many chuckers...I ordered 5 of their strains and got 11 packs of freebies...not too shabby


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 3, 2022)

Wish they took bitcoin. CIM is OK, but BTC is so much simpler. I get it, though, hard to cash out in the US anymore.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 3, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Wish they took bitcoin. CIM is OK, but BTC is so much simpler. I get it, though, hard to cash out in the US anymore.



Traceable assets ..


----------



## boo (Apr 3, 2022)

patwi said:


> Traceable assets ..


that sir is the issue...banks wont deal with federally illegal entities...


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 4, 2022)

dudex said:


> CA is not JS.




please tell us more


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 4, 2022)

dudex said:


> _'Yes it was the Jalalabad Star that I have grown outside and inside. Straight on fuel funk. Its got a great high to it ....not typical couchlock indy weed.'_ - BlackBart




is that you , the Pirate himself?


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

boo said:


> sorry, great lakes genetics has the beans, I just placed an order, gc and snocaine are on sale today...


Boo
I went and searched the site and could not found the marvelous Snocaine you speak off  Got a link maybe?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Boo
> I went and searched the site and could not found the marvelous Snocaine you speak off  Got a link maybe?


Good morning boo. I spent some time on the site shopping till my eyes got heavy. I put girlcrush in my cart and was browsing others to get their deal. Hopefully they didn’t sell the GC as they said only one pack left…I will try to shop again this morning.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning boo. I spent some time on the site shopping till my eyes got heavy. I put girlcrush in my cart and was browsing others to get their deal. Hopefully they didn’t sell the GC as they said only one pack left…I will try to shop again this morning.


GC was sold out this am when I looked


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 4, 2022)

dudex said:


> Dunno pirates, can't help you of that.




it was the quote of BlackBart , a pirate that I have known for a long time

i thought for a second that you were BB


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> GC was sold out this am when I looked


Yes when I looked back at my cart this morning i had a message that GC was sold out. Looks like we are gonna have to make a trip to boos to try it now…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes when I looked back at my cart this morning i had a message that GC was sold out. Looks like we are gonna have to make a trip to boos to try it now…


Im his adopted Son now
So he said I get all his seeds in the 2 gallon bag


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

Im willing to share, but he will probably outlive me with all the Gym work


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

boo is doing his yoga this morning


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 4, 2022)

..


TheBlackHydra said:


> Im his adopted Son now
> So he said I get all his seeds in the 2 gallon bag



With a 2 gallon bag, you could make pot corn!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 292668


don’t be messing up my boo dream guy


----------



## boo (Apr 4, 2022)

oh rats, I guess I ordered the rest of their stock last night as I bought a few packs of the crush...mebbe I can spread some of the love around...I've been known to move a cut around here and there...gotta get my money order out to them asap...on the way home from the gym...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> don’t be messing up my boo dream guy


Man Boo's got it going on


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

boo said:


> oh rats, I guess I ordered the rest of their stock last night as I bought a few packs of the crush...mebbe I can spread some of the love around...I've been known to move a cut around here and there...gotta get my money order out to them asap...on the way home from the gym...


I wrote to Gary the owner and he said that if the orders are not paid for by 10am the seeds are going back on the list.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## boo (Apr 4, 2022)

you're a dead man roster...when I return from the gym I'm mailing you 2 pounds of dutch's poo...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

boo said:


> you're a dead man roster...when I return from the gym I'm mailing you 2 pounds of dutch's poo...


Thank You
I was wondering how you were going to stealth ship them Girl Crush to me


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

Hey Boo


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 292672


A little cuter but still not my dream boo


----------



## boo (Apr 4, 2022)

sent the money order today for the beans...I got 11 packs of freebies to play with...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 4, 2022)

boo said:


> sorry, great lakes genetics has the beans, I just placed an order, gc and snocaine are on sale today...


Holy shit! They changed locations, right into my home town!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Holy shit! They changed locations, right into my home town!


 see now, you could have made a run for us…


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 4, 2022)

They listed a PO box. I'll bet they've got a brick and mortar close. I went out to their last place. Somewhere near Lapeer if I remember right.


----------



## boo (Apr 4, 2022)

they're in clio, mi...I got the last packs of the girl crush beans and another snocaine...


----------



## boo (Apr 4, 2022)

just to make sure in case of beans not showing up I took plenty of cuts of her from the mom I just upsized...and a bowl of buds harvested a month ago...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

boo said:


> just to make sure in case of beans not showing up I took plenty of cuts of her from the mom I just upsized...and a bowl of buds harvested a month ago...View attachment 292727
> View attachment 292726


Make some babies boo…


----------



## boo (Apr 4, 2022)

there will be an abundance of girl crush for like minded folks in the near future...I share my gear...


----------



## boo (Apr 4, 2022)

has anyone grown out durban poison x grape stomper...I've got 3 beautiful ladies in veg that look awesome but I have no idea as to what to expect...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## boo (Apr 4, 2022)

she's purdy girl isn't she...she's not for the faint of heart or the lightweights among us...serious night time medicine...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2022)

My wife loves those types of strains. Wonder if they have it in an Auto yet?


----------



## boo (Apr 4, 2022)

I just checked and don't see an auto in the girl crush...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 292729


I know ❤❤❤❤


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

I Love Girls


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 4, 2022)

boo said:


> they're in clio, mi...I got the last packs of the girl crush beans and another snocaine...


Me, too. Went to every grade of school here except for kindergarden. I'll ask around and find out where their actual store is, if they've got one.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


>



My computer started to smoke ...very nice.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> My computer started to smoke ...very nice.


Yes I’m crushing’ too


----------



## Bubba (Apr 4, 2022)

boo said:


> twenty20mendicino is what I got it as well as the snocaine...they have a good selection and have treated me well...


That's where I got mine, (20Mendicino) but I think it was North Atlantic I got them through.


Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok I went there and found the girl crush there is a button that says where to buy when you click it, it takes you to those vendors I’m guessing all these venders sell their packaged version so they will be trustworthy? I’ve never heard of any of them but that doesn’t mean anything


I bought mine here









						Girl Crush (F) [RETIRING SOON]
					

Girl Crush (F) [RETIRING SOON] » Girl Crush by Twenty20 Mendocino available now at North Atlantic Seed Co. The US seedbank with the fastest shipping, the most freebies, and the best customer service. Woman owned and operated. » TWENTY20 MENDOCINO > GIRL CRUSH (BISCOTTI X BAD GIRL) About...




					northatlanticseed.com
				




Snowcaine









						Snowcaine V2 (F)
					

Snowcaine V2 (F) » Snowcaine V2 by Twenty20 Mendocino available now at North Atlantic Seed Co. The US seedbank with the fastest shipping, the most freebies, and the best customer service. Woman owned and operated. » TWENTY20 MENDOCINO > SNOWAINE V2 (SNOWCAINE (SPARTAN CUT) X SNOWCAINE (TWENTY20...




					northatlanticseed.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I bought mine here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are out. . Boo got the last of them. Maybe some of their other distributors would have some but I don’t know any of them


----------



## boo (Apr 4, 2022)

I dunno subgirl, the site seems to let you put them in to your cart...I checked out yesterday evening and looked after I ordered them and they still had them listed...


----------



## boo (Apr 4, 2022)

yup, just check now and they have them on the for sale page...great lakes genetics...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

boo said:


> I dunno subgirl, the site seems to let you put them in to your cart...I checked out yesterday evening and looked after I ordered them and they still had them listed...


Ok I’ll try again. Thanks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok I’ll try again. Thanks


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 4, 2022)

They're in stock on the site Bubba posted.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

Ok I found them. Got all the way to the order page and they only accept bitcoin which I know nothing about and money order or cash which I have no time for few days to do that so I guess I’ll try again in a few days and hopefully they will still have some in stock. Thanks for the hook up bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 4, 2022)

I'd be screwed too, Subgirl. I know PayPal, credit/debit cards, checks, money orders, and cash. Don't have a clue about bitcoin, and don't want to learn.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'd be screwed too, Subgirl. I know PayPal, credit/debit cards, checks, money orders, and cash. Don't have a clue about bitcoin, and don't want to learn.


Yes I’ll try the money order thing but I will be OOC for a few days first.  Hope they still have stock when I can. I’ve only purchased seeds at ILGM and they take a CC


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 5, 2022)

You can use CashApp to send and receive bitcoin. It's pretty simple, and (almost) anonymous for private users.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> They are out. . Boo got the last of them. Maybe some of their other distributors would have some but I don’t know any of them


Not according to this?









						Snowcaine V2 (F)
					

Snowcaine V2 (F) » Snowcaine V2 by Twenty20 Mendocino available now at North Atlantic Seed Co. The US seedbank with the fastest shipping, the most freebies, and the best customer service. Woman owned and operated. » TWENTY20 MENDOCINO > SNOWAINE V2 (SNOWCAINE (SPARTAN CUT) X SNOWCAINE (TWENTY20...




					northatlanticseed.com
				




Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 5, 2022)

Whoops that was snowcaine, but I just put girl crush in my cart....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 292759
> View attachment 292759


Click on North Atlantic link I gave you, in stock!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 5, 2022)

Sounds like there will be a few new Girl Crush grows running soon.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I’ll try the money order thing but I will be OOC for a few days first.  Hope they still have stock when I can. I’ve only purchased seeds at ILGM and they take a CC


North Atlantic sends a bill, and can then pay by credit card. Listen to Bubba dammit!  I trying to get you these seeds!

That is why I ordered from North Atlantic, I'm not sending cash or blank money order!


Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 5, 2022)

Darn it, now I bought some more!

Bubba


----------



## boo (Apr 5, 2022)

it's a sickness I tell yas...will we live long enough to sprout all the beans we collect...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

Dang It I was looking now too


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## boo (Apr 5, 2022)

I just put 3 more girl crush pellets in dirt, lovely roots...y'all will be happy with the results if you show your plant some love...not too much though...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

Love conquers all


----------



## boo (Apr 5, 2022)

and a bit too much spoils the entire grow...


----------



## Bubba (Apr 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 292818


Well, there are worse pics! It and Snowcaine are new for me.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 5, 2022)

boo said:


> and a bit too much spoils the entire grow...


And relationships


----------



## Bubba (Apr 5, 2022)

boo said:


> yup, just check now and they have them on the for sale page...great lakes genetics...


Dare I look? I will just buy more!

Bubba


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 5, 2022)

Sigh, I had to order more seeds too. Only I have to grow something different than everyone else, so I will have an excuse when they turn out stunted.


----------



## boo (Apr 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Dare I look? I will just buy more!
> 
> Bubba


I got avenue of the giants and 2 others, forgot the names...it comes with 11 packs of freebies as well...
crash, have faith in yourself man, it's only a weed...experience makes for a good teacher...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 5, 2022)

boo said:


> I got avenue of the giants and 2 others, forgot the names...it comes with 11 packs of freebies as well...
> crash, have faith in yourself man, it's only a weed...experience makes for a good teacher...



Honestly, I think most of my failures are due to over confidence. I can't help doing things different from everyone else, even though I know they have more knowledge and experience.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 6, 2022)

Bubba said:


> North Atlantic sends a bill, and can then pay by credit card. Listen to Bubba dammit!  I trying to get you these seeds!
> 
> That is why I ordered from North Atlantic, I'm not sending cash or blank money order!
> 
> ...


Thanx bubba. I am OOC right now but will order some soon


----------



## boo (Apr 6, 2022)

I just reviewed the beans I purchased online with great lakes genetics, the following are the strains I'm looking forward to playing with...11 packs of freebies along with snocaine, girl crush, avenue of the goants, SFG, and the Great...something about the pictures or the verbage made me do it...I originally was just gonna stock up on the girl crush but was so happy with their gear I figured why not...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx bubba. I am OOC right now but will order some soon


Ok I figured it out and have me some of those GC ordered from North Atlantic seeds. Thanks Bubba sometimes I gotta do stuff twice to get it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 6, 2022)

boo said:


> I just reviewed the beans I purchased online with great lakes genetics, the following are the strains I'm looking forward to playing with...11 packs of freebies along with snocaine, girl crush, avenue of the goants, SFG, and the Great...something about the pictures or the verbage made me do it...I originally was just gonna stock up on the girl crush but was so happy with their gear I figured why not...


Yes they did have some nice freebies too choose from.  I chose autoflower ones for my freebies. Never tried to grow them maybe good for in between seasons to have on hand. Now I’m gonna grow some of your girlcrush boo.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

@boo i was so excited to find my new girl crush seeds already tossed through my mail slot this morning. Thought of you first thing  they sent freebie seeds and stickers too.


----------



## boo (Apr 10, 2022)

enjoy subbie, I know you'll rock those beans...I got an email that my 16 strains will be delivered on monday...I've shut down for a minute, got demon bugs I'm dealing with...no sense in fighting them, chopped 17 3' plants and have treated the new veg girls for bugs...in 2 weeks I can begin anew...got more stashed that I've ever had so no chance of running out for a few months...


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

where'd  the demons come from


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

patwi said:


> where'd  the demons come from


I bet I know who gave them to you


----------



## Patwi (Apr 10, 2022)

gifts that keep on giving


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 10, 2022)

Not saying that Boo would, but you'd be surprised at the number of people that'll go outside and do lawn work and then go inside to check on their grow. When I grow indoors, I do my weed work first thing in the morning after a shower, and I put on a clean pair of scrubs.
Over the top? Maybe, but it's easier than combatting a bug infestation.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

boo said:


> enjoy subbie, I know you'll rock those beans...I got an email that my 16 strains will be delivered on monday...I've shut down for a minute, got demon bugs I'm dealing with...no sense in fighting them, chopped 17 3' plants and have treated the new veg girls for bugs...in 2 weeks I can begin anew...got more stashed that I've ever had so no chance of running out for a few months...


Demon bugs? What kind? Not spider mites again I hope…


----------



## boo (Apr 10, 2022)

I live waay out in the boonies and have livestock...seems I dragged in red spider mites a while ago, no cuts have been introduced...when you find one it's too late...tore down and treated the babies so now I bomb the place with pylon and begin anew...got rooted stock isolated for the future...it's been many years since I've had to deal with them but there's no other way out but to start over...only a fool would try and kill 'em, especially when they get on flowering plants...I am harvesting the one affected tomorrow, I've taken it out and hosed it to blow off what I could...life happens...


----------



## boo (Apr 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I bet I know who gave them to you


ok, who...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 10, 2022)

boo said:


> ok, who...


Not funny any longer sorry man 
Mites suck ballz and are super hard to rid them Good luck


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I live waay out in the boonies and have livestock...seems I dragged in red spider mites a while ago, no cuts have been introduced...when you find one it's too late...tore down and treated the babies so now I bomb the place with pylon and begin anew...got rooted stock isolated for the future...it's been many years since I've had to deal with them but there's no other way out but to start over...only a fool would try and kill 'em, especially when they get on flowering plants...I am harvesting the one affected tomorrow, I've taken it out and hosed it to blow off what I could...life happens...


I’m so sorry boo…


----------



## boo (Apr 10, 2022)

not a problem, I grow for myself for the most part and all plants have been cut and burned...I treated what I felt was important and will begin flower once again once I bomb the place with pylon...been there, done that before...a setback but not a road block...


----------



## boo (Apr 12, 2022)

took a few pics of what's left of my grow...tore down to bomb the place for bugs, arggg...these have been treated and are over a month away from being flowered...the 2 fat cats in the large tent are girl crush, they hit 6' today...enjoy


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

They look good boo. You have a nice tall grow room
wow 6’ high girl crush!  Should I plan mine for outdoors To let her get tall. My plants have always been on the short side in the tent. Never had a height problem yet but maybe will have to tie her down a bit in the tent. I don’t have the height


----------



## boo (Apr 12, 2022)

thanks subbie, the gorilla tent with the extra 1' extension makes a world of difference...add in the extra room a 4" thick light gives I can grow giants without fear of burn or bleaching...ran across a dude today wanting to sell a 10' x 15' gorilla tent, freaking huge...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

boo said:


> thanks subbie, the gorilla tent with the extra 1' extension makes a world of difference...add in the extra room a 4" thick light gives I can grow giants without fear of burn or bleaching...ran across a dude today wanting to sell a 10' x 15' gorilla tent, freaking huge...


Do you have room for it?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 12, 2022)

My new tent is 72” so is my current flower tent. That extension is pretty cool tho.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 15, 2022)

boo said:


> enjoy subbie, I know you'll rock those beans...I got an email that my 16 strains will be delivered on monday...I've shut down for a minute, got demon bugs I'm dealing with...no sense in fighting them, chopped 17 3' plants and have treated the new veg girls for bugs...in 2 weeks I can begin anew...got more stashed that I've ever had so no chance of running out for a few months...


Couldn’t wait so I dropped one of the girl crush seeds today in water and plan to put it in paper towels tomorrow to get a head start then haven decided to use riot riot plug or peat plug which I only have the larger ones for veggies right now but maybe still feel more comfortable with. I’m gonna make room for her somewhere cause I want one of those girl crush jars like you have in my collection. Wish me luck I’ll keep you posted


----------



## boo (Apr 15, 2022)

I got faith in you subbie, keep it simple and do what you're comfortable with...you're gonna love your jars when you've filled them with GC...I've started smoking gorilla breath so I don't get too immune to it...smells like licorice and fuel...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

boo said:


> I got faith in you subbie, keep it simple and do what you're comfortable with...you're gonna love your jars when you've filled them with GC...I've started smoking gorilla breath so I don't get too immune to it...smells like licorice and fuel...


Wow, licorice sounds interesting. I’ve never heard of that one yet. I have a lot to learn Thanx boo


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2022)

I germinating one of the Gelato Autos I just received from Herbie's. Normally I just put them in dirt but I'm playing with the paper towel method I use to use yrs ago. 
Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I dropped one of the Gelato Autos I just received.


I’ve got no business dropping more seeds. If boos GC plants are 6’ high in the house, perhaps I can find one more spot for her outside. She might like it but I don’t have a ton of sun in my yard. Have to walk around and find a place. My shade trees are filling up with leaves now so I should be able to get an idea of where I can put her.  I’m running an orphanage here now with babies I can’t turn down. I just pulled a little clone out of the bloom tent and butchered it cause it was lookin shabby and I was checking her for hermming twice a day. She had a really good smelling bud going on but didn’t want to risk it. My clones are in their 5th week of flower now.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 16, 2022)

boo said:


> I just reviewed the beans I purchased online with great lakes genetics, the following are the strains I'm looking forward to playing with...11 packs of freebies along with snocaine, girl crush, avenue of the goants, SFG, and the Great...something about the pictures or the verbage made me do it...I originally was just gonna stock up on the girl crush but was so happy with their gear I figured why not...


Yes even though I just received snowcaine and girl crush, I couldn't resist hitting both again. Second snowcaine here, second girl crush to be delivered later.

As soon as the little 2x4 with one Legend OG and two Goat and Monkey Ultimate OG finish, this is the plan. 

Next go round is either snowcaine or girl crush.

Then, my landrace indica regular seeds. I have 4 different ones. Once seeds are had on those, one 2x4 for mothers, one 2x4 for veg, and 4x4 for flower. 

Not so much to ramp up production, I have way more than I can smoke and I smoke it all, other than some are packages given. I don't need to do a perpetual grow, Really I'm looking at finding my fav strains and being able to run a batch whenever the need arises.

I'm looking to get several strains that work for me, usually strong indica along with some wake and bake strain.Then either have mothers or plenty of beans for the strains I want to keep.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 16, 2022)

boo said:


> took a few pics of what's left of my grow...tore down to bomb the place for bugs, arggg...these have been treated and are over a month away from being flowered...the 2 fat cats in the large tent are girl crush, they hit 6' today...enjoyView attachment 293653
> View attachment 293654
> View attachment 293655
> View attachment 293656


Boo, those 6ft girl crush....is that with topping the plants or left natural, untopped? IM GONNA NEED A BIGGER TENT!

I seriously need to quit jacking around and get one of those 8+ ft gorilla tents and be done with it!
Sorry about the bugs, sucks.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Apr 16, 2022)

bubba, they were topped all thru veg and it was my goal to get them up to 5'...mites showed up and all plans were changed...I sprayed all veg plants including the 2 GC's I have in flower now and when I flipped tthem they took off once again...they have stabilized at 6' now, any sprouts will be folded over...I've dedicated one tent with the LED for just theses 2 plants...I've got 2 corners that are devoid of green...hmm, wonder if I have a few skinny girls that need a home...bro, just do it, you'll thank me when you do...that extra foot gives you freedom with your grows...


----------



## kevinn (Apr 16, 2022)

Boo
What size pots are you growing them in ?


----------



## kevinn (Apr 16, 2022)

Sub
Are we allowed to have 4 plants per person or per household ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Bubba (Apr 16, 2022)

maybe I will start 


boo said:


> bubba, they were topped all thru veg and it was my goal to get them up to 5'...mites showed up and all plans were changed...I sprayed all veg plants including the 2 GC's I have in flower now and when I flipped tthem they took off once again...they have stabilized at 6' now, any sprouts will be folded over...I've dedicated one tent with the LED for just theses 2 plants...I've got 2 corners that are devoid of green...hmm, wonder if I have a few skinny girls that need a home...bro, just do it, you'll thank me when you do...that extra foot gives you freedom with your grows...


Maybe I will start with snowcaine, of those two I thought the Girl crush sounded more indica like, but looking at the packages, snowcaines flower time is MUCH shorter....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Sub
> Are we allowed to have 4 plants per person or per household ?
> Thanks in advance


Per household but I’m going with the idea that they mean flowering plants as they can sell clones legally here because the have less than 3% THC. I’m also hoping they wouldn’t check every corner of my house after checking off the four growing outside this summer…


----------



## boo (Apr 16, 2022)

kevinn, I am using 5 gallon slit side containers, the girls require feeding every other day...the girl crush runs for about 10 weeks and the snocaine is happy at 8 weeks but will go longer...both strains exhibit very dense trichome laden flower and will begin to look crusty past the 8 week mark...I've got mebbe 12 rooted cuts that are taking off nicely...the girls are happy...


----------



## Bubba (Apr 16, 2022)

boo said:


> bubba, they were topped all thru veg and it was my goal to get them up to 5'...mites showed up and all plans were changed...I sprayed all veg plants including the 2 GC's I have in flower now and when I flipped tthem they took off once again...they have stabilized at 6' now, any sprouts will be folded over...I've dedicated one tent with the LED for just theses 2 plants...I've got 2 corners that are devoid of green...hmm, wonder if I have a few skinny girls that need a home...bro, just do it, you'll thank me when you do...that extra foot gives you freedom with your grows...


I helped a buddy with my 4x4 and Hortilux 600 watt, maybe I will sell it to him and buy the tall tent, got plenty of LED lights for it already.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Apr 16, 2022)

if you have a gorilla tent you can add the 1' spacer and get as tall as you wish bubba...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Per household but I’m going with the idea that they mean flowering plants as they can sell clones legally here because the have less than 3% THC. I’m also hoping they wouldn’t check every corner of my house after checking off the four growing outside this summer…



Since they can't be "visible from public access", if they see them they are trespassing! And they have to see them to count them : )


----------



## boo (Apr 16, 2022)

I'm done with my chores, gonna take elvis out for a spin...


----------



## Bubba (Apr 18, 2022)

boo said:


> if you have a gorilla tent you can add the 1' spacer and get as tall as you wish bubba...


That's why I want the gorilla tent, plus they are taller to start with.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Apr 22, 2022)

Boo, do you still run Muncie shifters .. or Hurst


----------



## boo (Apr 22, 2022)

muncie trannys and hurst competition plus shifters with the bronze bearings...they blow up kinda easy so the 61 I'm building will have a tremec 5 speed...I like the growl of a well tweaked muncie...just dropped off a carb to have it modified and tweaked at a buddy of mine...McClendon racing engines...this guy is a legend...were both getting to be old men...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## boo (Apr 22, 2022)

I've had MB-15 in a jar for about 4 months, gonna give it the one rip and done test before I head back out to the shop...I've got 2 other strains that get the job done on a one rip bong hit, we'll see if the motor breath can do the job...hope everyone is having a great day, our weather is beyond awesome...


----------



## Bubba (Apr 23, 2022)

boo said:


> muncie trannys and hurst competition plus shifters with the bronze bearings...they blow up kinda easy so the 61 I'm building will have a tremec 5 speed...I like the growl of a well tweaked muncie...just dropped off a carb to have it modified and tweaked at a buddy of mine...McClendon racing engines...this guy is a legend...were both getting to be old men...


I have destroyed Muncie M22 rockcrusher transmissions to where you could remove the inspection plate and take parts out freely.  In the day, it was Borg warner T-10 or super T-10 tranmissions.  Much more available these days. BTW, While the BW transmissions are aluminum, dont think you can let it down on your chest comfortably like you can a M-22.  Yup, learned that the hard way.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Apr 26, 2022)

spent most of the afternoon sorting out my bean collection, I've got waaaay too many beans hanging around...17 unopened packs from mass medical and a dozen from great lakes genetics...
don't ask me why but I decided to crack a few more flavors...
5 star and espiritu sanctum from mass medical
putang x EB purps a gift
avenue of the giants, the great, and SFG from 20twenty mendicino
spoke to matt, from goat and monkey, a few days ago, he's sending me the new 2022 gear he's about to drop...he's a really nice guy that makes sure I have all the MassMedical gear to play with...he and bodhi came down to the cabin a few times for a summer visit, great company that can smoke up some serious flowers...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

boo said:


> spent most of the afternoon sorting out my bean collection, I've got waaaay too many beans hanging around...17 unopened packs from mass medical and a dozen from great lakes genetics...
> don't ask me why but I decided to crack a few more flavors...
> 5 star and espiritu sanctum from mass medical
> putang x EB purps a gift
> ...


That is awesome , pays to not burn all your bridges like I do.


----------



## boo (Apr 26, 2022)

my bridges stay pretty warm but not so hot they can't be traversed...one member here isn't welcome to cross the moat but most are...


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 26, 2022)

boo said:


> my bridges stay pretty warm but not so hot they can't be traversed...one member here isn't welcome to cross the moat but most are...


I find that very hard to believe


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

boo said:


> my bridges stay pretty warm but not so hot they can't be traversed...one member here isn't welcome to cross the moat but most are...


Im gonna get me some asbestos shoes and gloves then so I can raid your freezer boo. May have to get me one of those fancy coolers that can stand the heat of that bridge too just to protect my haul


----------



## boo (Apr 26, 2022)

you, hubby, and the rest of the crew will have no problems crossing the moat but watch for the gators...gettin in is the easy part, dutch doesn't like to see folks heading down the drive with my buddha...


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 26, 2022)

boo said:


> spent most of the afternoon sorting out my bean collection, I've got waaaay too many beans hanging around...17 unopened packs from mass medical and a dozen from great lakes genetics...
> don't ask me why but I decided to crack a few more flavors...
> 5 star and espiritu sanctum from mass medical
> putang x EB purps a gift
> ...




I miss bodhi…..do you know if he is on FB?

thanks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

You got space for all those girls boo?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

I tend to overcrowd. Still gonna make room for my little Girl Crush tho. Just put her in a solo a couple days ago. She’s growing nice with very limited stretching. Will be ready for the tent with her sisters soon..


----------



## boo (Apr 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I miss bodhi…..do you know if he is on FB?
> 
> thanks


dunno big, I don't spend a lot of time there but I talked to him about a year ago...I don't think he's of FB for some reason...he's a very soft spoken and reserved guy...


SubmarineGirl said:


> You got space for all those girls boo?


subbie, the question is, do I have enough lights... I have space for a few more cars...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

boo said:


> dunno big, I don't spend a lot of time there but I talked to him about a year ago...I don't think he's of FB for some reason...he's a very soft spoken and reserved guy...
> 
> subbie, the question is, do I have enough lights... I have space for a few more cars...


Well I guess I asked it wrong then, you gonna buy another light?


----------



## boo (Apr 26, 2022)

I've got 1 1K hps and 3 315CMH lights on the shelf, another photontek600 would be sweet but I've got far more jars filled than I can smoke in 2 years...my plan it to cull the weak and run the best of the best...I share my grow and that's about the extent of it...just me and dutch


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

I know how easy it is to get carried away especially seed shopping. I loved opening that seed package with the girl crush seed. Everything was so nicely packaged.  Even gave me a sticker. I love stickers too  I know I’m like a kid… hopefully you don’t have to thrash to many plant as I’m sure you don’t have to many weak to cull


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

boo said:


> you, hubby, and the rest of the crew will have no problems crossing the moat but watch for the gators...gettin in is the easy part, dutch doesn't like to see folks heading down the drive with my buddha...


Yeah but I got a thing with dogs. I’m sure he would see me down the drive safely before taking my loot back…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

I would just be going for your food bank anyway and I could take enough to share with him along the way. I’m sure he loves your cooking too


----------



## boo (Apr 26, 2022)

my freezer is looking like a self serve shop and go, lots of yummy meals and soups...I eat well, nothing but good in me, as rotten a scoundrel as I am...eating well is one of life's best revenge...dutch listens to his daddy, cheeseburgers got nothing on me... as for the seeds, I found some from tom hill back in the OG days...he was the king of chunks...


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2022)

Tom Hill deep chunk….that one made the rounds

remember katsu bluebird?…he hung out at the cabana for awhile , I sure like his version of the P98 Bubba

hey , do you remember Leroy the Goat?…..I just found out he passed away last Christmas .….RIP Leroy


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2022)

Where is muggles


----------



## boo (Apr 27, 2022)

I've called gary at least a half dozen times, left a few messages...he's either deceased or doesn't care to communicate...it's off to bend a few bones, y'all enjoy your day...


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2022)

I have called several times as well.  I fear the worst.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2022)

pute said:


> I have called several times as well.  I fear the worst.




same here


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2022)

I am sure if Gary could be would have responded.  He was having health issues when we bailed from the Cabana.


----------



## boo (Apr 30, 2022)

popped 5 strains of beans the other day, all have popped tails and are now in soil...1 had poked thru and looks nice and healthy...all twenty20mendicino beans have popped withing 24 hours of putting them in paper towels...mass medical espiritu sanctum popped huge fuzzy tails...looking forward to growing out these new strains...


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Apr 30, 2022)

boo said:


> boo is tired, been taking on projects that should be done by a much younger man...this car is one of my favorites, she's a cruiser not a hot rod...'62 with a 327/300hp...View attachment 264756


I love the Impala. Especially the 60's. All those curves..and that ass..ooh wee. Don't even think Cadi's can compare.. maybe in the 50's.


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)




----------



## boo (May 4, 2022)

that can bring tears to a grow man roster, thanks for the thought...my dutch is my world...


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

Save as a screen saver


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

boo said:


> that can bring tears to a grow man roster, thanks for the thought...my dutch is my world...


I have my Little Boy too I understand


----------



## boo (May 4, 2022)

first pic is before defoliation, second is after...the last pic is of the twin towers...7' plus and they just started to flower...my timer failed and the lights were on 20/4 in flower...it was about a month before I realized what was going on...life got very busy and I just didn't realize what was going on...now the timer is working and flowers are forming...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

pute said:


> I am sure if Gary could be would have responded.  He was having health issues when we bailed from the Cabana.


Muggles was a kool dude.


DavidfromMichigan said:


> I love the Impala. Especially the 60's. All those curves..and that ass..ooh wee. Don't even think Cadi's can compare.. maybe in the 50's.


My first car was a 3 year old '68 Impala. Had less than 30K on it.


----------



## boo (May 4, 2022)

elvis, my 60 is waiting for me to port a plenum adapter before I can put the carb back on...it's been months since I began working out the bugs...this is my favorite ride...


----------



## boo (May 4, 2022)

I plan on taking darth vader out this weekend...I'm a busy boy...


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

GET IN>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## boo (May 14, 2022)

a quick update...yesterday I hauled out the twin tolwers and did dome serious training...these 2 should provide me with enough girl crush for a year or more...my goal was to lower the canopy by a foot...


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (May 14, 2022)

boo said:


> a quick update...yesterday I hauled out the twin tolwers and did dome serious training...these 2 should provide me with enough girl crush for a year or more...my goal was to lower the canopy by a foot...View attachment 296872


  lolly pop lolly pop oh lolly lolly pop, ah lolly pop..bah dum dum dum


----------



## stain (May 14, 2022)

So do you just store the stakes in the pots or, do they all have a branch tied to each one of them? 

The first word I think of is, Pincushion lol


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

boo said:


> a quick update...yesterday I hauled out the twin tolwers and did dome serious training...these 2 should provide me with enough girl crush for a year or more...my goal was to lower the canopy by a foot...View attachment 296872


Looks a bit like bamboo boo


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (May 14, 2022)

boo said:


> a quick update...yesterday I hauled out the twin tolwers and did dome serious training...these 2 should provide me with enough girl crush for a year or more...my goal was to lower the canopy by a foot...View attachment 296872
> 
> How did you do your training?  Did you start bending right away?  They're nicely spaced, with only a few branches at 45's. That's gonna look pretty with some fat buds. Like a nice thick hedge. What's behind the black curtain?  Grow related?


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

He has some much bamboo he just can not help himself
Boo ever tie anyone down over freshly cut Bamboo and watch it grow


----------



## boo (May 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> He has some much bamboo he just can not help himself
> Boo ever tie anyone down over freshly cut Bamboo and watch it grow


they did that in korea, that species grew 12" a day, right thru the body...been busy repotting the future girls...sorted out and defoliated as well to let the light hammer the plants...I've just got the 630 DE lighting the veg tent and love it...today was a productive day...


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

I know silly


----------



## Unca Walt (May 16, 2022)

boo said:


> that can bring tears to a grow man roster, thanks for the thought...my dutch is my world...


I just re-discovered this whole fargin section.  (*snork*)  I just got done axing you in another thread about Dutch.

The bond between shepards and men can be so strong...


----------



## boo (May 21, 2022)

heya folks, just got home from the gun show, got a nice very old colt pistol, I collect the woodsman line, the were first made in 1903...many models to find, huge prices to be paid...I stopped into another pot site and an old friend that now sells cuts reached out to me and offered me some of his wares...I got sunset sherbert, the real sour, original diesel x grape cream cake, TK, and gary peyton, whatever that is...anywho, gonna bury some ammo into a target or 10 and then kick back and mebbe mow the front 9...


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2022)

You gun junkie.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2022)

You gun junkie.


----------



## boo (May 21, 2022)

^^^you stutterer...


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2022)

Fking glitch in my get along.


----------



## boo (May 21, 2022)

if it weren't for the glitches we'd be boring brother...this is what I got when I placed the cuts...the mailer is pretty nifty...


----------



## boo (May 21, 2022)

a few pics of the girl crush tops, no room for better pics as they are 7' plus in an 8' tent...


----------



## boo (May 21, 2022)

first time with durban poison x grape stomper...stopid name if you ask me...4 weeks old today...


----------



## boo (May 21, 2022)

this is just eye candy...


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

boo said:


> a few pics of the girl crush tops, no room for better pics as they are 7' plus in an 8' tent...View attachment 297566
> View attachment 297567


I need a bigger tent.  All mine are 6 or 7 foot, and you lose a little from height of the pot, a little more from "thats as high as the light will go" and it isnt the full measure.  If I grow my Girl Crush I will have to top the poo out of it and still wrestle it around.  Could also down size pots to 3 gallon, but seems wrong to work against yield to get plant to "fit".....not much experience here, most of my Indicas finish under 3 and never over 4 ft.  where there's a will there's a way, as long as it gives similar yield vs time spent getting to harvest ratio makes it worth while. Just really have NO sativa experience other than 40+ years ago throwing best bag seeds, later raising them, crossing them back on themselves, which I dont know is a thing, but those that allegedly knew back then said it served to "stabilize" the strain....I just did as I was told.  still have some of those seeds from that experiment.

Bubba


----------



## boo (May 21, 2022)

I'll post a few pics of other GC plants that were flipped much smaller to give you hope bubba, I flipped these at 4' but the timer failed to give me 12/12 but 20/4...they vegged and stretched and then stretched again when I went 12/12...no matter how long you've been growing there is always a surprise somewhere...


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

I've got the seeds and I knew what they were.  If I didnt think I could work it I would have just got more snocaine. It may be a tangled mess, but like you said, surprises always come.....One of those extra tall Gorilla tents with the extensions are in my future....I better go measure my max ceiling height! LOL.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 21, 2022)

boo said:


> this is just eye candy...View attachment 297570


Little top heavy for my liking, but the rest is angelic.


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2022)

boo said:


> first time with durban poison x grape stomper...stopid name if you ask me...4 weeks old today...View attachment 297569


4 weeks total, or just flower? Healthy deep green.


----------



## boo (May 21, 2022)

4 weeks in 12/12, she's showing nice trichome development...this is a fully stretched 6' girl crush...she's not getting any bigger now that she's done reaching...full plant and a pic of the tops...this plant is 4 weeks at 12/12...it was flowered at 4'...


----------



## boo (May 21, 2022)

I'd love to bring her home...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 21, 2022)

boo said:


> this is just eye candy...View attachment 297570


A lollipop…


----------



## RosterMan (May 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Kraven (May 21, 2022)




----------



## boo (May 21, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (May 21, 2022)

boo said:


> View attachment 297592


Weed will do that. I hear songs(without lyrics) in my head that I have never heard before when I get a buzz on. Some of them I actually learn to play on my guitar or keyboard. I have about an album worth of my ‘out of the ether’ tunes at this point. I have no rhythm though do when I record them, they sound melodic but not worthy of sharing with anyone…


----------



## boo (May 21, 2022)

my buddies always joke about me being so white...I have zero rhythm and can't dance a lick...had guitar lessons as a kid and couldn't get past jingle bells for pete's sake...I'm beginning to hear tones, mostly bass in my head and I live way out there away from any traffic or other sources of sounds...


----------



## Patwi (May 21, 2022)

boo said:


> ...I'm beginning to hear tones...



Interesting, .. Dutch too ?


----------



## boo (May 21, 2022)

patwi said:


> Interesting, .. Dutch too ?


I don't think so or at least he doesn't show me he hears them...after turning 10 I believe it's a rite of passage for the GSD breed to feign deafness when it's convenient...sometimes he just looks at me when I say something to him like he's deciding whether to act or ignore me...he knows darn well what's being said, he's getting ornery like his daddy...


----------



## pute (May 21, 2022)

Hope you had a good weekend boo.


----------



## Patwi (May 21, 2022)

Well,  He is your elder now .. and you taught him what respect is  .. life

I hear tones , I even called our little local big boy airport to ask if they've changed any radar measurements for their emergency bad weather frequencies and they directed me to the present administration's FFA rep .. surprisingly I talked to a guy and he said they had upgraded a lot of regional airport radars lately ..


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 21, 2022)

boo said:


> I don't think so or at least he doesn't show me he hears them...after turning 10 I believe it's a rite of passage for the GSD breed to feign deafness when it's convenient...sometimes he just looks at me when I say something to him like he's deciding whether to act or ignore me...he knows darn well what's being said, he's getting ornery like his daddy...


My dog, a 9+ year old American Bulldog, probably has the vocabulary (understanding) of a 4 year old kid. I talk to him more than I should but he definitely knows what I am saying and he has that selective listening thing. He has a tell. His ears go up when he knows I am talking to him but he definitely is deciding on whether to act or ignore. Probably about 50-50 at this point. I don’t have to tell him to bark at the UPS guy though. Or the mailman, garbage truck, bird flying by, or nothing. He is on guard and he thinks that is his job(and it is) so I am good with his 50-50 response in the other stuff.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 22, 2022)

boo said:


> heya folks, just got home from the gun show, got a nice very old colt pistol, I collect the woodsman line, the were first made in 1903...many models to find, huge prices to be paid...I stopped into another pot site and an old friend that now sells cuts reached out to me and offered me some of his wares...I got sunset sherbert, the real sour, original diesel x grape cream cake, TK, and gary peyton, whatever that is...anywho, gonna bury some ammo into a target or 10 and then kick back and mebbe mow the front 9...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
That is a poet's description of a nice, nice day.  IIRC, my Daddy had a Colt 1903 in .32 caliber.  Whut's yours?

LATE EDIT:  Jeez.  You said, "Woodsman" --  that's them Luger-lookin' .22's.  I could never afford one of those, so in the Olden Days I got a Stoeger .22 Luger.  I think it cost around $65 NIB.  I think the safety switch broke off after a while.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 22, 2022)

boo said:


> 4 weeks in 12/12, she's showing nice trichome development...this is a fully stretched 6' *girl crush*...she's not getting any bigger now that she's done reaching...full plant and a pic of the tops...this plant is 4 weeks at 12/12...it was flowered at 4'...



*"Girl Crush"!*  As I sit here with my "blowback" bag on my lap, trying to get the keyboard letters to fargin hold still, I am afloat with Girl Crush.

My heart SOARS like a _hawk!  _[Old Lodgeskins]


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

Kraven said:


> View attachment 297585


I see you found my bridge of tranquility welcome.
I remember your name but not from here,


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> That is a poet's description of a nice, nice day.  IIRC, my Daddy had a Colt 1903 in .32 caliber.  Whut's yours?
> 
> LATE EDIT:  Jeez.  You said, "Woodsman" --  that's them Luger-lookin' .22's.  I could never afford one of those, so in the Olden Days I got a Stoeger .22 Luger.  I think it cost around $65 NIB.  I think the safety switch broke off after a while.


Looks like a Bond gun


----------



## Unca Walt (May 22, 2022)

IT DOES!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 22, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 297577


I have always wondered what exactly is in a Scooby snack. Must be good munchy food…


----------



## Hippie420 (May 22, 2022)

boo said:


> I'd love to bring her home...View attachment 297576


Me, too, but the Old Hen would just make me take her back after I dislodged her #8 Sketcher from my bung hole.


----------



## boo (May 22, 2022)

dutch's ears are always up unless he's sleeping...he's smart, teenager smart and knows I'll bet 100 words but some days he eyeballs me like it's me...heck, mebbe it is, I'm gettin up there as well...anywho, here's a pic of my 4 colt woodsman series of pistols...the bottom one is NIB and never been fired...


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

boo said:


> dutch's ears are always up unless he's sleeping...he's smart, teenager smart and knows I'll bet 100 words but some days he eyeballs me like it's me...heck, mebbe it is, I'm gettin up there as well...anywho, here's a pic of my 4 colt woodsman series of pistols...the bottom one is NIB and never been fired...View attachment 297676
> like the last 2


I have a pellet gun looks just like the last two Its pretty old , I found it in the woods when I was younger saw it grabbed it tucked in pants and ran home 
Only to find it was a pellet gun LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 22, 2022)

Nice guns. Nice table too. Burl wood?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have always wondered what exactly is in a Scooby snack. Must be good munchy food…


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)




----------



## boo (May 22, 2022)

the top 2 are the first series, the shorter barrel gun has had most of the blueing worn off but it's in mint condition...shot it last night, shoots great...I must have a dozen long and about the same with .22 cal. pistols...I put my suppressor on the AR-22 and spray lead, it's a hoot...yeah fogey, ancient redwood burl table top...I also collect burled items and love redwood so much I trailerd home enough to build my home back in 1999...try and buy some now...


----------



## RosterMan (May 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 297677


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 22, 2022)

boo said:


> dutch's ears are always up unless he's sleeping...he's smart, teenager smart and knows I'll bet 100 words but some days he eyeballs me like it's me...heck, mebbe it is, I'm gettin up there as well...anywho, here's a pic of my 4 colt woodsman series of pistols...the bottom one is NIB and never been fired...View attachment 297676


Nice boo


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 297677


I don’t think that is what Shaggy and Scoob were eating…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I don’t think that is what Shaggy and Scoob were eating…


They ate those afterwards


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 22, 2022)

boo said:


> the top 2 are the first series, the shorter barrel gun has had most of the blueing worn off but it's in mint condition...shot it last night, shoots great...I must have a dozen long and about the same with .22 cal. pistols...I put my suppressor on the AR-22 and spray lead, it's a hoot...yeah fogey, ancient redwood burl table top...I also collect burled items and love redwood so much I trailerd home enough to build my home back in 1999...try and buy some now...


There is a tree that fell over in the woods behind my house that has 7 or 8 burls I have my eye on. Not table sized but one is a couple of feet in diameter.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 22, 2022)

boo said:


> dutch's ears are always up unless he's sleeping...he's smart, teenager smart and knows I'll bet 100 words but some days he eyeballs me like it's me...heck, mebbe it is, I'm gettin up there as well...anywho, here's a pic of my 4 colt woodsman series of pistols...the bottom one is NIB and never been fired...View attachment 297676


GSD’s ears are always up but does he turn them towards you when you tell him to do something? They are clever like a fox(or a smart dog)…


----------



## boo (May 22, 2022)

when I speak his ears snap up and focus on me but as he ages the snapping up is becoming more of a slow snap...he's spot on and very alert but I can tell he as well as I am feeling my age...I was a lot slower than him today, fuggin nerve damage is flaring up again on me...


----------



## stain (May 22, 2022)

Hey Boo if you're not using your scissor lift, can I? Can be there in the morning.
Need it to finish up the shade.


----------



## boo (May 22, 2022)

it's a long drive but you're certainly welcome to it stain...just serviced it and fueled it up...


----------



## Hippie420 (May 22, 2022)

boo said:


> dutch's ears are always up unless he's sleeping...he's smart, teenager smart and knows I'll bet 100 words but some days he eyeballs me like it's me...heck, mebbe it is, I'm gettin up there as well...anywho, here's a pic of my 4 colt woodsman series of pistols...the bottom one is NIB and never been fired...View attachment 297676


My brother has a High Standard that's damn near a carbon copy of the Colt on the bottom.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 23, 2022)

@boo:  If you want to get rid of one of those, I would be happy to accept.  

Just sayin'...


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

Unca Walt said:


> @boo:  If you want to get rid of one of those, I would be happy to accept.
> 
> Just sayin'...


Boo has already adopted me as his son


----------



## boo (May 23, 2022)

off to the gym, sure not feelin it today...laterz gatorz...


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Boo has already adopted me as his son


he already has to tell me when to go to bed and I have to wake him up for work in the Morning


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

OK what did I say?


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)




----------



## boo (May 30, 2022)

got a bunch or new strains to play with last week, awaiting roots now...dont know anything about these cuts and was wondering if anyone has has any experience with any of them...
sunset sherbet
the real sour
original diesel#9 x grape cream cake
triangle kush
gary peyton


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 30, 2022)

The one Sunset Sherbet seed I germinated died in the solo cup. User error, probably.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

boo said:


> got a bunch or new strains to play with last week, awaiting roots now...dont know anything about these cuts and was wondering if anyone has has any experience with any of them...
> sunset sherbet
> the real sour
> original diesel#9 x grape cream cake
> ...


Those sound fun boo. The Josie seed big gifted me he told me was a cross between original diesel and your triangle kush. I have it growing outside. It’s thicker and healthier than my other plants and already pretty smelly for a veggie girl. I think she’s gonna be a healthy plant and I’m glad she’s outside.


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

Yes Boo SO FUN LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

Just looked the triangle kush up
Triangle Kush is a primarily* indica strain of cannabis*, being around 85% indica and 15% sativa. Its origins are a bit ambiguous and it is generally thought that it is a descendant of the OG Kush strain, which is a Florida favorite. Despite being an indica though, it has pretty high THC levels and low CBD content.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Yes Boo SO FUN LOL


You mocking me roster?


----------



## boo (May 30, 2022)

roster is up past his bed time subbie, forgive the sleep depraves man...crash buddy, you seem to run into all knds of demons...I've had many TK crosses but never straight up TK...big has some good stuff stashed under the mattress...I'm looking forward to trying new flavors...


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 30, 2022)

Don't worry boo, it's not time to sell crash yet. There are still LOTS of mistakes I can make growing weed.


----------



## boo (May 30, 2022)

I'm pretty sure I made them all while experimenting on different methods and mediums...the demon of all demons is the dreaded russet mite...that bastard if far more lethal than any other borg or mite...I did some reading on the gary peyton strain...he's supposed to be a NBA star that spend most of the time on the bench...get it, on the bench kinda high...yeah, dumb name but if it works, who cares what it's called...


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You mocking me roster?


----------



## ness (May 31, 2022)

Morning boo russet mites I'll have to look them up.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 298659
> 
> View attachment 298660


That why I like you too


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm pretty sure I made them all while experimenting on different methods and mediums...the demon of all demons is the dreaded russet mite...that bastard if far more lethal than any other borg or mite...I did some reading on the gary peyton strain...he's supposed to be a NBA star that spend most of the time on the bench...get it, on the bench kinda high...yeah, dumb name but if it works, who cares what it's called...


I saw a video a few years back by Harley Smith about high brix plants being distasteful to bugs. The video I watched I think is behind a pay wall now but this video(after you skip the first minute or so) gets into brix and it’s advantages and including insect and disease resistance. He studied in the Netherlands growing flowers and vegetables but transitioned to cannabis. Interesting stuff but it is a long video…


----------



## Bubba (May 31, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I saw a video a few years back by Harley Smith about high brix plants being distasteful to bugs. The video I watched I think is behind a pay wall now but this video(after you skip the first minute or so) gets into brix and it’s advantages and including insect and disease resistance. He studied in the Netherlands growing flowers and vegetables but transitioned to cannabis. Interesting stuff but it is a long video…



One of the reasons I use Carbo Load and Bud Candy.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

What No Love for the Roster man?☹☹☹☹☹


----------



## boo (Jul 2, 2022)

fuggin pouring rain today...good day for sorting out things needing sorting...installed the netting ou a few plants, got a bunch more to do...seems as if it's gonna work out great...I'm using 5' garden stakes for anchor points...gonna head out and net the rest if the rain stops...


----------



## Slowflow (Jul 2, 2022)

Bubba said:


> One of the reasons I use Carbo Load and Bud Candy.
> 
> Bubba


I have used Bud Candy too for my last 2 grows and I do notice a difference in size and even taste.  The only down fall I have experienced is I get these little flys in my NFT tray. Probably from the sugar.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 2, 2022)

Tie them girls down boo..


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Tie them girls down boo..


Yeah, and the plants, too!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)

Looking nice brother Boo.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jul 2, 2022)

didn't get the 2 big girls out, too heavy to be hauling them around...topped and stakes out the next generation, did some crushing of the stalks on a snocaine once trussed up...if they aren't trussed they will fall on themselves...crushing the main stalks makes them swell up and double in size...doing my best to grow the best...
took clones for the future...girl crush, the great, avenue of the giants, and urkles girl...I also included a pic of uncle walts gift to me...it took him a year to make...superb inlay work...the 2 little plants are michael peyton plants...dunno, I was told it was a keeper...urkles girl is only 4 weeks old, wowza...












y


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)

Very Nice  Can we see the Crush


----------



## Flower (Jul 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Very Nice  Can we see the Crush


I am curious to see what @boo is referring to, as well.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 2, 2022)

Walt is an artist. Fantastic detail.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Walt is an artist. Fantastic detail.


I’ll bet. I must have missed it but I’ll bet the details were incredible


----------



## boo (Jul 2, 2022)

isn't that an awesome gift, walt and I have history hence the gift...which crush are we talking about...I've got 'em in veg and early flower but none even close to being finished...I have 2 humongous gorilla breath plants that hit 9 weeks today...they ain't getting out for another week, this is when they get gummy and crusty...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 2, 2022)

boo said:


> isn't that an awesome gift, walt and I have history hence the gift...which crush are we talking about...I've got 'em in veg and early flower but none even close to being finished...I have 2 humongous gorilla breath plants that hit 9 weeks today...they ain't getting out for another week, this is when they get gummy and crusty...


That gorilla breath is the jam boo…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ll bet. I must have missed it but I’ll bet the details were incredible


----------



## boo (Jul 2, 2022)

isn't it a nice smoke...one of the largest yeilders I've had the pleasure to have grown...cooler weather is a great time to send cuts...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> View attachment 301928


Wow that’s really nice alright. That guys got some talent


----------



## boo (Jul 2, 2022)

what blows my mind is each feather is many pieces of wood, all color matched...guys got nerves of steel to be that steady cutting a zillion pieces...
on a side note, this here is a real mountain man...he's a dear old friend of mine up in north carolina, he lives in the next holler and stopped my for a spell as he would say...he befriended my 20 years ago and we're still good friends...they guy is as tough as nails and could whoop about anybody within reason...I love his smile...


----------



## Patwi (Jul 2, 2022)

Walt has a gift no doubt .. very impressive


----------



## boo (Jul 3, 2022)

got the mesh on the girl crush, I hope this stuff works as well as I hope it does, it's the tall one...fire OG X BB it the top pic at 3 weeks into flower, I believe I got that seed from carty many moons ago...the flower shot is gorilla breath pushing 10 weeks, been having a hard time from browning the leaves so I cut off one of the lights last week...


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 3, 2022)

boo said:


> didn't get the 2 big girls out, too heavy to be hauling them around...topped and stakes out the next generation, did some crushing of the stalks on a snocaine once trussed up...if they aren't trussed they will fall on themselves...crushing the main stalks makes them swell up and double in size...doing my best to grow the best...
> took clones for the future...girl crush, the great, avenue of the giants, and urkles girl...I also included a pic of uncle walts gift to me...it took him a year to make...superb inlay work...the 2 little plants are michael peyton plants...dunno, I was told it was a keeper...urkles girl is only 4 weeks old, wowza...View attachment 301922
> View attachment 301923
> View attachment 301924
> ...


Well, I can't grow anything.  So I cut up some dead stuff.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 4, 2022)

boo said:


> isn't it a nice smoke...one of the largest yeilders I've had the pleasure to have grown...cooler weather is a great time to send cuts...


Frankly, they are ALL wonderful.


----------



## Unca Walt (Jul 4, 2022)

boo said:


> isn't it a nice smoke...one of the largest yeilders I've had the pleasure to have grown...cooler weather is a great time to send cuts...


OOOOHHH... OOOOOOHHH!  Santa is loadin' up his pristine Mercedez-Benz W196!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 4, 2022)

boo said:


> got the mesh on the girl crush, I hope this stuff works as well as I hope it does, it's the tall one...fire OG X BB it the top pic at 3 weeks into flower, I believe I got that seed from carty many moons ago...the flower shot is gorilla breath pushing 10 weeks, been having a hard time from browning the leaves so I cut off one of the lights last week...View attachment 302017
> View attachment 302018
> View attachment 302019






fire OG x blueberry?

if that is some goat and monkey gear , your plant is ahead of our two so I will be watching this one and your harvest report

mama mia that’s a lota bamboo stakes!

I like the netting , works good for big outdoor plants


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> fire OG x blueberry?
> 
> if that is some goat and monkey gear , your plant is ahead of our two so I will be watching this one and your harvest report
> 
> ...


When you have a bamboo farm, make lemonade


----------



## boo (Jul 4, 2022)

that's where I got the beans big, matt sent me a hellava present last year, a box full of his gear...so far she looks diving...I'm rally gettin tired of ducking in and out of tents, I am seriously thinking of 2 rooms like when I first began...seems the more I grow the more it's like when I started...I had good teachers back in the day...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 5, 2022)

goat and monkey seeds Fire OG x Blueberry  (Indica pheno)



the two closest ones






huge fan leaves


----------



## Patwi (Jul 5, 2022)

weather's been good for ya big .. knock on wood


----------



## Bubba (Jul 5, 2022)

boo said:


> didn't get the 2 big girls out, too heavy to be hauling them around...topped and stakes out the next generation, did some crushing of the stalks on a snocaine once trussed up...if they aren't trussed they will fall on themselves...crushing the main stalks makes them swell up and double in size...doing my best to grow the best...
> took clones for the future...girl crush, the great, avenue of the giants, and urkles girl...I also included a pic of uncle walts gift to me...it took him a year to make...superb inlay work...the 2 little plants are michael peyton plants...dunno, I was told it was a keeper...urkles girl is only 4 weeks old, wowza...View attachment 301922
> View attachment 301923
> View attachment 301924
> ...


Just popped Snocaine, 4 in the solos now!

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jul 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> goat and monkey seeds Fire OG x Blueberry  (Indica pheno)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


way bushier outdoors that in...mine look like a tampon bush, white heads popping up all over...


----------



## gardentroll (Jul 5, 2022)

Looks Very Nice
I gave up outdoors as our growing season is the same as our Hurricane season   , GH is a pain also ,  seems so EASY out west

give it a try here , you be pullin yous hair out  lmao  just sayin  lol

Peace GT


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 5, 2022)

patwi said:


> weather's been good for ya big .. knock on wood




no complaints here Amigo

although we are in a D3 extreme drought here , but as long as one has water and a small garden , otherwise the big boys all plant dry land corn , wheat , and soybeans


poor Texas got fooked this year


----------



## boo (Jul 5, 2022)

big, this is mine at almost 4 weeks of flower, she looks pretty happy, got me hoping for a nice finish...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 5, 2022)

boo said:


> big, this is mine at almost 4 weeks of flower, she looks pretty happy, got me hoping for a nice finish...View attachment 302200




she looks good


getting any fragrances yet?


----------



## boo (Jul 5, 2022)

my nose stopped working after I got covid...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 5, 2022)

I know how you feel

mine is finally coming back after about 8 months


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 5, 2022)

Wow, I know y’all miss your smell being cannabis smokers. I would hate that and I’m sure it would kill part of my buzz. I love to smell and taste it. We haven’t gotten the covid yet but have been staying away from the world as we take care of our son in laws family he is going thru very harsh chemo now and we don’t want to bring him any germs as his resistance is super low so we just stay to ourselves mostly. there are actually benefits to staying to ourselves too as our family is from one spectrum to the other on both sides with lots of drama. I’m going on and on with my fat buzz.  y’all have a good night


----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2022)

it's been a hot minute ssince I've been here...getting ready to build a new grow that I plan on documenting here...got back from lowes and spent 318 bucks for a roll of wire to bring in ample power for the digs I'm remodeling...got a 12 circuit panel and unistrut to mount the new load center to the steel purlins...over 500 bucks to buy the hard supplies...this will be my last build of a grow...flower room will be 10' x 20' and veg room will be 12'x 20'...now I won't have to stoop, move, and second guess as to what's happening in the back of the tents...got 4 gorilla tents that need a new home if anyone local is in need of a few...


----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2022)

big, here's my fire OG x BB today, pistils are browning...got a bit of leaf curl, guess the lights are a bit warm...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2022)

Good to see you brother.


----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2022)

been a busy camper as of late hopper, gonna get crazy busy tearing down the old room and building/moving into the new room...the plan is to keep the grow going up to the minute they will be moved...I did it many years ago but this time it should be easier...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 18, 2022)

boo said:


> been a busy camper as of late hopper, gonna get crazy busy tearing down the old room and building/moving into the new room...the plan is to keep the grow going up to the minute they will be moved...I did it many years ago but this time it should be easier...


Don’t be working to hard boo…


----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Don’t be working to hard boo…


bwahahaha...that'll never happen subbie...


----------



## pute (Jul 18, 2022)

Nice looking plants Boo.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 19, 2022)

boo said:


> big, here's my fire OG x BB today, pistils are browning...got a bit of leaf curl, guess the lights are a bit warm...View attachment 303335







awesome!

looks like that plant will produce some flowers , what ya think indoors , a pound or more?

any dank fruity aromas yet?

looks like I may get a couple pounds off the outdoor plants

i have 11 different flavors going and I am taking notes on how well each one does , how well they grow , yield , flavor , smells , stuff like that

good luck with your build out!

tents are not for everyone

maybe Unca Walt could learn to grow a plant or two in a tent in his garage away from his peacocks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

boo said:


> bwahahaha...that'll never happen subbie...


When I get a project going, I work myself to a thin strand getting it done. Have a great day and good luck on your project. I wish I had the inside room for an actual room. Would love to walk around all my inside plants to make it easier on my knees. I have a tiny spot on the floor in front of my flower tent where I find my a$$ every 4 or 5 days to address the underside of screen and of course water nutes etc.  it takes me a whole yoga move process to get in position and back up on my feet when done. I’ve learned to remember to take everything I’m gonna need while down there so I don’t have to do it more than once but just yesterday forgot my PH pen to measure runoff and had to do a couple of down dogs real quick to get up and back down in the tiny spot. I’m not really complaining tho, I have perfect stealth conditions at my house and two small tents to keep a steady small supply going and I’m loving the new hobby so although I cant make a 1 pound plant (or not yet anyway) I’m happy with the outcome so far but am jealous of you a bit having walk around room  to tend to your garden…


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

my rom will be 20' x 0' and a 12' celing...remember the movie Gladiator...when russell crow goes home and is walking thru his wheat fields and has his hands out feeling the grains, that's what I used to be able to do...tents are just not my gig...

popping beans today, dug out some good genetics from a buddy of mine at goat and monkey seeds...matt is a very generous friend that gifted me a dozen packs of his gear...
garlic cookies x TK
santa cruz blue dream x TK
trinity x TK
dawg's waltz x TK
should make for some interesting plants for the new digs...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)

boo said:


> my rom will be 20' x 0' and a 12' celing...remember the movie Gladiator...when russell crow goes home and is walking thru his wheat fields and has his hands out feeling the grains, that's what I used to be able to do...tents are just not my gig...
> 
> popping beans today, dug out some good genetics from a buddy of mine at goat and monkey seeds...matt is a very generous friend that gifted me a dozen packs of his gear...
> garlic cookies x TK
> ...


I love Boos World
Are you constructing a brand-new building ie: steel round over or have an existing place ready to do inside?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

20’x0’?


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

building has been up for a decade and I am currently using the space where I plan on changing it out...it's 20' x 20', give an old man a break as my fingers don't seem to follow my commands...

after digging thru my bean collection I found way more beans that I thought...I'm gonna do a give away on some excess stock...fem'd auto and other stuff that I'll not live long enough to grow...not sure how i'll do it but I'd like to share some...details to follow...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

boo said:


> building has been up for a decade and I am currently using the space where I plan on changing it out...it's 20' x 20', give an old man a break as my fingers don't seem to follow my commands...
> 
> after digging thru my bean collection I found way more beans that I thought...I'm gonna do a give away on some excess stock...fem'd auto and other stuff that I'll not live long enough to grow...not sure how i'll do it but I'd like to share some...details to follow...


Auto correct screws me over all the time so I feel your pain. Arthritis doesn’t help me much either. A 20x20 grow space sounds like a lot of fun. And work. But working at something we enjoy is reward enough.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)

A man and his dog were walking along a road. The man was enjoying the scenery, when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead.
He remembered dying, and that the dog walking beside him had been dead for years. He wondered where the road was leading them.
After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of the road. It looked like fine marble. At the top of a long hill, it was broken by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight.
When he was standing before it he saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like mother-of-pearl, and the street that led to the gate looked like pure gold. He and the dog walked toward the gate, and as he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side.
When he was close enough, he called out, 'Excuse me, where are we?'
'This is Heaven, sir,' the man answered.
Would you happen to have some water?' the man asked.
Of course, sir. Come right in, and I'll have some ice water brought right up'.
The man gestured, and the gate began to open.
'Can my friend,' gesturing toward his dog, 'come in, too?' the traveler asked.
'I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept pets.'
The man thought a moment and then turned back toward the road and continued the way he had been going with his dog.
After another long walk, and at the top of another long hill, he came to a dirt road leading through a farm gate that looked as if it had never been closed. There was no fence. As he approached the gate, he saw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading a book.
'Excuse me!' he called to the man. 'Do you have any water?'
'Yeah, sure, there's a pump over there, come on in..'
'How about my friend here?' the traveler gestured to the dog.
There should be a bowl by the pump.'
They went through the gate, and sure enough, there was an old-fashioned hand pump with a bowl beside it.
The traveler filled the water bowl and took a long drink himself, then he gave some to the dog.
When they were full, he and the dog walked back toward the man who was standing by the tree.
'What do you call this place?' the traveler asked.
This is Heaven,' he answered.
'Well, that's confusing,' the traveler said. 'The man down the road said that was Heaven, too.'
'Oh, you mean the place with the gold street and pearly gates? Nope. That's hell.'
'Doesn't it make you mad for them to use your name like that?'
'No, we're just happy that they screen out the folks who would leave their best friends behind


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

nice roster, got me misty eyed with that one...

scuffed the beans, soaked in hydrogen peroxide solution and then into the clonex pH'd water...gonna set them in the sun to warm them up...should work, right...not much action in the tents today, all trussed up and well fed...sure wish I was in the new digs, I'm frustrated more and more each passing day...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)

boo said:


> nice roster, got me misty eyed with that one...
> 
> scuffed the beans, soaked in hydrogen peroxide solution and then into the clonex pH'd water...gonna set them in the sun to warm them up...should work, right...not much action in the tents today, all trussed up and well fed...sure wish I was in the new digs, I'm frustrated more and more each passing day...


They actually did a Twilight Zone Episode pretty much the same scenario with a country hick and his old coon dog.
I will find it and send it worth the watching.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)

Clipped down version


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2022)

Good story Roster.


boo said:


> nice roster, got me misty eyed with that one...
> 
> scuffed the beans, soaked in hydrogen peroxide solution and then into the clonex pH'd water...gonna set them in the sun to warm them up...should work, right...not much action in the tents today, all trussed up and well fed...sure wish I was in the new digs, I'm frustrated more and more each passing day...


I totally understand your frustrations Boo.   My hands and wrist are a mess.  Arthritis is a throbbing pain and sometimes I can't pick up anything it hurts so bad.

That's not the real problem though.......








I have a major case of Dupuytren's Contracture. If you look close you can see scars on my palm and fingers from the last time I had is surgically repaired years ago.   It has returned but only in my thumb and little finger this time.  I can't even get my hand in my pocket.   Slowly turning into a claw.  And getting worse as time goes on.  If I don't have another surgery my little finger will completely close.  

Surgery and rehab is a long pain in the azz.  But as you can see it has to be done.  Gonna make an appointment with the same hand surgeon as before soon and schedule surgery this winter.....to busy to do it now. 

Not looking forward to this one bit.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Good story Roster.
> 
> I totally understand your frustrations Boo.   My hands and wrist are a mess.  Arthritis is a throbbing pain and sometimes I can't pick up anything it hurts so bad.
> 
> ...


Dam Pute Sorry to hear
My Good friend has it and his hand cannot close hand to shake hands 
He put off the fix last i heard from him.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Good story Roster.
> 
> I totally understand your frustrations Boo.   My hands and wrist are a mess.  Arthritis is a throbbing pain and sometimes I can't pick up anything it hurts so bad.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're from Viking stock, too. I've got the same thing, but mine is mild compared to yours, and it's in my left hand ring and little finger. Got the bumps and pits. Only the ring finger is bending, but not too bad. Went in probably 20 years ago to have the bumps removed 'cause they kept getting the tops torn off of 'em working construction. The doc said nope. Told me to come back when it looked like a claw. I told him I wanted the things gone, and he said that in most folks, they come back in spades.
I see they've got pills that can help now, but I'm sure the drawbacks outweigh the benefits.


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Good story Roster.
> 
> I totally understand your frustrations Boo.   My hands and wrist are a mess.  Arthritis is a throbbing pain and sometimes I can't pick up anything it hurts so bad.
> 
> ...


trust me on this pute, look for a graston certified therapist...I had a severe case of hinge finger and this guy I see eliminated it from my life...the nerve damage I dealt with for 6 years on my abdomen was eliminated after many sessions...what he does is painful and borders on brutal but he gets the job done and has improved my life drastically...a miracle, you tell me...


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Clipped down version



another tear jerker .....Damn you guys quit it.


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2022)

boo said:


> trust me on this pute, look for a graston certified therapist...I had a severe case of hinge finger and this guy I see eliminated it from my life...the nerve damage I dealt with for 6 years on my abdomen was eliminated after many sessions...what he does is painful and borders on brutal but he gets the job done and has improved my life drastically...a miracle, you tell me...


Thanks Boo.  I hear technology has advanced since the last surgery and hopefully it can be repaired without surgery.   Believe me I will be looking for a way to get this repaired without going under the knife.  This is what my hand looked like after surgery except it went up all four fingers and my thumb.


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

damn pute, sorry you gotta deal with that...my trigger finger is a non issue after he tortured my poor self...


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Sounds like you're from Viking stock, too. I've got the same thing, but mine is mild compared to yours, and it's in my left hand ring and little finger. Got the bumps and pits. Only the ring finger is bending, but not too bad. Went in probably 20 years ago to have the bumps removed 'cause they kept getting the tops torn off of 'em working construction. The doc said nope. Told me to come back when it looked like a claw. I told him I wanted the things gone, and he said that in most folks, they come back in spades.
> I see they've got pills that can help now, but I'm sure the drawbacks outweigh the benefits.


I have had both hands operated on.  And now I gotta go back and do it again. My right hand is fine but the left is a mess.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

pute said:


> I have had both hands operated on.  And now I gotta go back and do it again. My right hand is fine but the left is a mess.


Must be he-ll to trim with that. Hope you get it fixed up soon.


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

call me about the graston method brother, it works...
putting jars out in the sun isn't a great idea...the glass super heats the beans, after the scuffing I have tails already...almost cooked the beans...


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2022)

I will give you a call tomorrow Boo..  

@ Fogey, believe it or not it doesn't effect trimming at all.  Scissors are in my right hand. But it does inhibit me in several ways.  Can't put my hand in my pocket, can't hold things and worst I can't shoot pool.  Ha ha!


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

trying to make it to 8 weeks, leaf burn is killing me...


----------



## Airbone (Jul 30, 2022)

boo said:


> trying to make it to 8 weeks, leaf burn is killing me...
> View attachment 304544


How close are you Boo?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

Any way you can hook up to an external dimmer switch for those lights boo?  I had to turn mine down a bit in the flower tent  but I have a dimmer switch. still have some waiting for trichome to ripen some more just starting week 9. I didn’t clean the ugly off mine like you did  maybe I will just so it doesn’t look so bad when I unzip the tent. There are some nice buds in there tho


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

6.5 weeks in flower...I usually run 10 weeks but this new LED is killing me in the tent, plants are too tall and the folks at photontek ignore my emails...never again will I deal with them...can the LED be used with a fan controller(rheostat) device...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

boo said:


> 6.5 weeks in flower...I usually run 10 weeks but this new LED is killing me in the tent, plants are too tall and the folks at photontek ignore my emails...never again will I deal with them...can the LED be used with a fan controller(rheostat) device...


Not sure about grow lights but I have 2 LED fixtures in my home that I have dimmer switches hooked up to. The difference is my home fixtures cost about $40. Your Photonteks cost a grand. I wouldn’t want to blow out a $1000 light…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

something like this but I’m not sure if it’s compatible with your fancy light. Can’t believe it didn’t come with one…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 30, 2022)

Looks like Photontek uses a control signal inline for setting the lighting level. They sell a controller that outputs a 0-10V signal. Something like AC Infinity's fan controller might work, but I'm not sure a rheostat would do it wired to the power cord. I guess it depends on how they have the controller setup.


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2022)

Boo, can't you move the light further away?


SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 304550
> 
> something like this but I’m not sure if it’s compatible with your fancy light. Can’t believe it didn’t come with one…


I use a router control from Harbor Freight on my fans.


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

my light didn't come with the controller and I didn't think I would need one so I just went with the flow...once the stretching began it was obvious I needed one...contacted photontek monday and nada, crickets...in the new digs I'll have 12' ceilings so then it wont matter, I adjust the plants to the light as they stretch...pisses me off about the cricket bullshit...lousy customer service...


----------



## spunom (Jul 30, 2022)

pute said:


> I have had both hands operated on.  And now I gotta go back and do it again. My right hand is fine but the left is a mess.


Sorry pute... I had to


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2022)

boo said:


> my light didn't come with the controller and I didn't think I would need one so I just went with the flow...once the stretching began it was obvious I needed one...contacted photontek monday and nada, crickets...in the new digs I'll have 12' ceilings so then it wont matter, I adjust the plants to the light as they stretch...pisses me off about the cricket bullshit...lousy customer service...


Damn fools don't realize what negative comments can do to their business.


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

I'll be spouting how poorly they have treated me far longer than it would have taken them to show a little love and reply to my email...I hate it when a company wont publish their phone number...sheisters...be forwarned folks, find another brand that supports their customers...


----------



## Bubba (Jul 30, 2022)

boo said:


> trying to make it to 8 weeks, leaf burn is killing me...
> View attachment 304544


Those look like some thick thumper buds there boo, good work 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 30, 2022)

spunom said:


> Sorry pute... I had to
> View attachment 304558


What was that, one of the "Scary Movies"? When he started humping the turkey was hilarious .


----------



## Bubba (Jul 30, 2022)

boo said:


> I'll be spouting how poorly they have treated me far longer than it would have taken them to show a little love and reply to my email...I hate it when a company wont publish their phone number...sheisters...be forwarned folks, find another brand that supports their customers...


That's unfortunate, they make a superior product. Back when you first got that I remember asking you if you just put it on a timer or what. Reading their site it kept referring to a controller, or maybe that was a review....I could never figure out if you had to have it or not. I don't think it was cheap either.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Any way you can hook up to an external dimmer switch for those lights boo?  I had to turn mine down a bit in the flower tent  but I have a dimmer switch. still have some waiting for trichome to ripen some more just starting week 9. I didn’t clean the ugly off mine like you did  maybe I will just so it doesn’t look so bad when I unzip the tent. There are some nice buds in there tho


Seems like I recall someone here using a "router controller" from Harbor Freight....pute maybe? It's been a minute and it is Saturday night and all.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

after dropping 1K for the light I'll be damned if I burn it out with an aftermarket controller...within a month I'll take down the tents to fire up the new digs...I can keep the light at 11' plus so needing the dimmer wont be an issue...I'm fuming about the shiit customer service I got...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

I looked at the website. For the X 600 it says the following:
*Universal Control Systems Compatibility*
P-Tek Pro LED Fixtures can be fully controlled with either the P-Tek Digital Controller or with any other Control System that utilises 0-10V output signal. Even if your Universal Controller has an RJ port interface, you can still run our LEDs by using a signal converter  RJ to 0-10V control adaptor.

So I think what crash was saying is good advice.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

They have a digital controller that can be used with the lights but they are an additional $369.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 30, 2022)

$400 for a simple 0-10V controller is highway robbery. I can make one with 4 AA bateries and  a pot.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> $400 for a simple 0-10V controller is highway robbery. I can make one with 4 AA bateries and  a pot.


Boo has the pot now all he needs is 4 AA batteries


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Boo has the pot now all he needs is 4 AA batteries


I misspoke. It takes 8 AA batteries : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> $400 for a simple 0-10V controller is highway robbery. I can make one with 4 AA bateries and  a pot.


It looks like you can program the dimming feature to simulate sunrise and sunset. Sounds nifty but probably not worth $369…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I misspoke. It takes 8 AA batteries : )


You just went over budget…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

This one says it is for quantum led grow lights. Pretty inexpensive. Think this would work, @CrashMagnet?

DC 0-10V Dimmer Switch Seriesable Sync Controller Rotary ON/Off Dimming Quantum Board LED Grow Light for 0/1-10V Dimmable LED Drivers Electronic Ballasts DC 0-10V Dimmer Switch Seriesable Sync Controller Rotary ON/Off Dimming Quantum Board LED Grow Light for 0/1-10V Dimmable LED Drivers Electronic Ballasts: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> This one says it is for quantum led grow lights. Pretty inexpensive. Think this would work, @CrashMagnet?
> 
> DC 0-10V Dimmer Switch Seriesable Sync Controller Rotary ON/Off Dimming Quantum Board LED Grow Light for 0/1-10V Dimmable LED Drivers Electronic Ballasts DC 0-10V Dimmer Switch Seriesable Sync Controller Rotary ON/Off Dimming Quantum Board LED Grow Light for 0/1-10V Dimmable LED Drivers Electronic Ballasts: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement


Probably, yes. Might be problematic getting the correct connectors attached so it will plug in. And will it void the warranty? 

I'm also 100% certain the board has a 10V reference that could be used with a simple potentiometer. The reference is a fundemental requirement of this kind of control setup. That a simple pot (knob) dimmer is not provided as standard is pretty screwed up IMO.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It looks like you can program the dimming feature to simulate sunrise and sunset. Sounds nifty but probably not worth $369…


That’s a pretty cool feature tho. Wonder if it would make a difference. My girls wake up to brite light like boom


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

I considerately told them I didn't get one and thought when I saw it in the directions I figured it was an option...I won't need one in a month or so when I move into the new digs...I love the light, makes for huge flowers but don't let them get close...their lack of concern and reply is what pisses me off...I don't go silently into the night...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s a pretty cool feature tho. Wonder if it would make a difference. My girls wake up to brite light like boom


@Hippie420 says he does a sunrise/sunset thing with T5’s I think.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

boo said:


> I considerately told them I didn't get one and thought when I saw it in the directions I figured it was an option...I won't need one in a month or so when I move into the new digs...I love the light, makes for huge flowers but don't let them get close...their lack of concern and reply is what pisses me off...I don't go silently into the night...


No phone number so you can speak with someone sucks.


----------



## boo (Jul 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> No phone number so you can speak with someone sucks.


I looked at the 4 corners of the earth looking for their number, nothing...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

boo said:


> I looked at the 4 corners of the earth looking for their number, nothing...


I looked too to try to help you out. Nada… Customer service sucks in many places these days. Companies just don’t care…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

Boo is this the same company?
there is 2 customer service numbers in the left hand top corner if it is


----------



## Bubba (Aug 1, 2022)

boo said:


> I looked at the 4 corners of the earth looking for their number, nothing...


Iirc, they are a division of an English outfit called Lumitek, or some thing like that.  Photontek is the US Version. 

Did you buy it from a distributor? Or direct?
Some info about them in this review









						Photontek X 600w PRO PAR Test & Review - Coco For Cannabis
					

Coco for Cannabis & Migro grow light test. Photontek X600w PRO Review, Video, PAR map, PPF & PPFD, Efficiency, Hanging Height, Harvest Estimates




					www.cocoforcannabis.com


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

The X 600w PRO comes standard with a remote dimmer switch. There is an optional “Photontek Digital Lighting Controller” that is sold separately. It has some innovative features like functions for “sunrise” and “sunset” and it will even dim the lights if the temperatures in the grow space get too hot. If you have a large grow, several fixtures can be daisy chained and controlled by a single dimmer or controller.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Aug 1, 2022)

My dimmer quit with in the first couple days but my Photontek 600 pro works great.  Glad I went with Boo's advice.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2022)

boo said:


> after dropping 1K for the light I'll be damned if I burn it out with an aftermarket controller...within a month I'll take down the tents to fire up the new digs...I can keep the light at 11' plus so needing the dimmer wont be an issue...I'm fuming about the shiit customer service I got...


I don't blame you in the least. A grand up in smoke would dead piss me off.


oldfogey8 said:


> @Hippie420 says he does a sunrise/sunset thing with T5’s I think.


Nope. T8's. I'm too cheap to buy T5's. Menard's had the fixtures on sale, and the bulbs are cheap. Not a heck of a lot of lumens lost, either, for the money.


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2022)

spent some time in the garden today, took a few pics on the way out the door...first one is girl crush @ 5 weeks...if you don't have this in your garden you should...it's that good...I've been smoking for going on 54 years and nothing compares to this pot...second is motor breath 15...amber trichs are popping up all over...the big knobby one behind the motor breath is another gorilla breath...I've got a bunch of them in flower...these tents are gonna be the death of me...


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2022)

bubba, I bought the light direct...where'd the pics go...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 2, 2022)

Beautiful looking flowers, boo…


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2022)

thanks OF, I've got a few new things happening here in the swamp, should know something in a few days...got 5 new flavors to start the new digs with along with the new moms I have been pampering...3 more strains in late veg from 20twentymendicino to toss into the new flower room...gotta love 12' ceilings...


----------



## boo (Aug 13, 2022)

been busy prepping the old grow for the remodel, more work than I remembered...last buildout was 15 years ago when I was a far younger man...gotta make the transition because I'm not shutting down when the move is made...here are the last 2 I harvested...motor breath 15 and more gorilla breath...one pic is the MB 15 after trimming heading for the drying line...the gorilla breath got a bit warm 'eh...


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 13, 2022)

Looks like some killer smoke boo


----------



## boo (Aug 14, 2022)

thanks KB, i'm hoping so...they're rock hard as usual...


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2022)

Wake up .   Nice harvest up there.  I'm going back to read your journey.  Caught ya later.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2022)

Nice job brother Boo.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2022)

boo said:


> been busy prepping the old grow for the remodel, more work than I remembered...last buildout was 15 years ago when I was a far younger man...gotta make the transition because I'm not shutting down when the move is made...here are the last 2 I harvested...motor breath 15 and more gorilla breath...one pic is the MB 15 after trimming heading for the drying line...the gorilla breath got a bit warm 'eh...
> View attachment 305999
> View attachment 306000





enjoy the harvest Amigo!

what kind of fragrances are those nugz putting out?


----------



## boo (Aug 14, 2022)

not too much big, after covid my sniffer doesn't work all that well...I'm confidant that after hanging and curing it will get the fragrance...I can smell the snocaine but little else...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 14, 2022)

boo said:


> been busy prepping the old grow for the remodel, more work than I remembered...last buildout was 15 years ago when I was a far younger man...gotta make the transition because I'm not shutting down when the move is made...here are the last 2 I harvested...motor breath 15 and more gorilla breath...one pic is the MB 15 after trimming heading for the drying line...the gorilla breath got a bit warm 'eh...
> View attachment 305999
> View attachment 306000


Nice tite nuggs boo


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2022)

boo said:


> not too much big, after covid my sniffer doesn't work all that well...I'm confidant that after hanging and curing it will get the fragrance...I can smell the snocaine but little else...


The ‘vid killed my sense of smell too. Hoping it comes back for both of us…


----------



## Patwi (Aug 15, 2022)

yeah my smeller has been gone too .. things do filter in at times like the wasabi at the sushi bar we went to friday .. boo, as always nice job


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 15, 2022)

Had the vid, original before they called it the vid, and vid II, and never lost my sense of taste or smell. Just got lucky, I guess.


----------



## boo (Aug 19, 2022)

walls are up, a/c installed and balanced, carbon scrubbers in and running...gotta install the doors and finish the electrical...using pipe makes for a slow install but a safe one...this weekend I will make the switch moving all the overgrown girls to the side they will live...tearing down the tents while in the room with plants all around will be challenging...time for soup and back at it...this is not a job for an old man...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 19, 2022)

lot of work there brother ..


----------



## boo (Aug 19, 2022)

heading back in for the rest of the day, break time is over...


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2022)

Glad you are almost done Boo.  Gonna be great.


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2022)

Patwi, would you tell everybody who you are.....


----------



## Patwi (Aug 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Patwi, would you tell everybody who you are.....




I am Patwi,  .. at present I'm ruta maya .. 'mayan road' ... sept 15th I can change .. and .. no reason for the madness except that someone put a banana in front of me ....



.


----------



## boo (Aug 19, 2022)

done for the evening, heading out for a piece of unistrut and then BBQ for dinner...johnsons pit has some of the best st. louis ribs that have ever passed my lips...took a few pics, I'll post up a few laters...still have 4 plants to take off the stalks, a little too busy for my liking...


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 19, 2022)

BBQ sounds good right about now enjoy


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2022)

I knew it was Patwi,,, by going back to some of his old post. Had me going for a minute though. Fker.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## boo (Aug 20, 2022)

the digs is coming along...got the lights up and plants sorted where they belong...this week I take cuts and flip into flower...some of the leaf burned plants will hopefully make it to 9 weeks...plants look quite neglected which they are...poor things suffered over the last week...I love the tall ceilings...more lights and oscillating fans are yet to be installed...first pic is the veg room, lots of work left there...second is the a/c and one carbon scrubber...last pic is the flower room...later the rest of the power will be installed, wire will be in pipe, no more extention cords...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 20, 2022)

awesome bro


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 20, 2022)

Nice work, boo.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 20, 2022)

Nice room Boo lots of work getting it setup can't wait to see the fall/winter grow


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 20, 2022)

Nice work boo,  that’s some space right?  Wow you are a lucky guy  your plants are gonna really dig it in there too.


----------



## boo (Aug 20, 2022)

I'm burned out from all the humping and bumping that took place in the last week...I'll be a happy camper when all the cuts have been taken and housekeeping done to all the plants, they look pretty ragged right now...the zen will come when all is right...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 20, 2022)

Do you have water access in that room or close to it?


----------



## boo (Aug 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Do you have water access in that room or close to it?


the spigot for well water is right below the wall fan...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 21, 2022)

looking good Amigo!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)

Are you adding any extra fans?


----------



## boo (Aug 21, 2022)

helll yeah, if I can find the time I'll be putting up 2 20" oscillating wall fans to keep the air moving...today I'm sort of chilling out, need to go buy groceries, the larter is getting a bit skinny...as I posted earlier, the plants are in and things seems to be functioning but lots of tweaking and other work needed...I appreciate the kind words, I'm thinking it's gonna be a hot minute before I find my groove again...


----------



## boo (Aug 28, 2022)

far from done but the setup is there...paint and a few more pipes and I should be done...the LED room is for the flowering stage...got 4 almost ready to come down...thanks to GMO for helping me sort out my cloning issues...31 cuts seem quite happy since he helped me thru my issues...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

boo said:


> the digs is coming along...got the lights up and plants sorted where they belong...this week I take cuts and flip into flower...some of the leaf burned plants will hopefully make it to 9 weeks...plants look quite neglected which they are...poor things suffered over the last week...I love the tall ceilings...more lights and oscillating fans are yet to be installed...first pic is the veg room, lots of work left there...second is the a/c and one carbon scrubber...last pic is the flower room...later the rest of the power will be installed, wire will be in pipe, no more extention cords...View attachment 306578
> View attachment 306579
> View attachment 306577


TITS wow love your ceiing height and even better if you can keep them in milk crates or remove them for more room .
my set up had not even 8 foot room 
our plants were not too tall and we always had a room a month .With yours your yield will be greater even as time is not a great factor .
we  got 3 may be 4 oz a plant if that some times


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 28, 2022)

Looks real good boo.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2022)

Nice job brother.


----------



## boo (Aug 28, 2022)

thanks folks, best I've ever gotten in one room was 6 lbs...4 1K raptors with 10' ceilings...I documented it on the cabana, a lot of good that'll do me now right...my intention wasn't increased yield but the ability to walk around the plants and have infinite adjustability...I've been growing for a while and still learn daily...shoving 4 plants in a 5x5 tent with the lights frying the tops isn't how I wanna grow...now I have room to dance...


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 28, 2022)

boo said:


> thanks folks, best I've ever gotten in one room was 6 lbs...4 1K raptors with 10' ceilings...I documented it on the cabana, a lot of good that'll do me now right...my intention wasn't increased yield but the ability to walk around the plants and have infinite adjustability...I've been growing for a while and still learn daily...shoving 4 plants in a 5x5 tent with the lights frying the tops isn't how I wanna grow...now I have room to dance...View attachment 307399


we were production ,everything on schedule. Your  more of a "craft " out for  quality
15 years ago we held a place ( small potatoes) then ak47 Now everyone has from decent to extraordinary with many more strains and proven ones


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 30, 2022)

Rock on BoO


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2022)

boo said:


> ...now I have room to dance...View attachment 307399


You'll be cuttin' a rug in that room, for sure!


----------



## Patwi (Aug 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You'll be cuttin' a rug in that room, for sure!



young 'uns will be thinking someone's gonna get their hair weave cut off ..


----------



## boo (Aug 30, 2022)

no young'uns ever get past the gate, if they do dutch is eyeballing them...I'm way back in the woods, 1/4 mile from any home so it's pretty isolated...


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 30, 2022)

boo said:


> no young'uns ever get past the gate, if they do dutch is eyeballing them...I'm way back in the woods, 1/4 mile from any home so it's pretty isolated...


This not so young long haired country boy will walk right up that driveway.... The best people are the ones living down those long dirt roads I'm over 1.5 miles from state pavement


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 30, 2022)

I'll throw butch a piece of the steak I bring for us to eat like kings and he won't pay me no mind I can talk to animals rescued so many in my life I've lost count lol


----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2022)

I miss my German sheps, .. the only one I had that didn't listen and follow orders was a half shep / half wolf that we adopted .. he was cool in his own way like bringing dead possums and coons and the neighbor's chickens back to our front porch overnight ,..he hated being inside .. spooked him . he passed after doing another Houdini trick and the black top road ate his spirit .. sad 

The wife and I at present are quasi adopting Dutch in a long distance way , if it's ok with ya boo...


----------



## boo (Aug 31, 2022)

only for you brother, dutch can be your adopted son as he is mine...he's got such a strong spirit and deep soul...his eyes are a mile deep...


----------



## boo (Sep 3, 2022)

the "great" has begun to develop into it's name...pics laters but me thinks I have a genuine winner here folks...the beans have been kind to me...I just love the twenty20mendicino gear...


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 4, 2022)

Believe I got some winners here only time will tell peace


----------



## boo (Sep 9, 2022)

lookin great KB, work on your focus skills to perfect your work...
just got home from my road trip up the coast...brought home 3 plants, one of which I gave to my buddy years ago...lemon taffy...it's been trained to tears and needs a new home...35 liter slit pot on wheels will be where it resides...roots on the plugs are killing it, thanks GMO for the help...


----------



## boo (Sep 21, 2022)

gorilla breath recently manicured, doing the drying shuffle...my 2 urkles girls...and this is the best humidity my thermometer has recorded since I turned on the lights...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

Boo are you running a dehumidifier at all
Over 80% humidity dang how are you control fungus


----------



## boo (Sep 28, 2022)

The way I have my Grove set up I cannot use a dehumidifier because I have a vent pulling all of the air outside of the grow. I exhaust portion of my air conditioning but that keeps air circulating so it’s a good trade-off. If I put in a dehumidifier I believe the exhaust fan would pull all of the dry air out before it had a chance to help the plants. I am on a constant visual looking for mold growing on the leaves and unfortunately due to the humidity I am finding it sporadically


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 28, 2022)

Thinking about you boo.  Hope you are ok with the wind and water.  hold on tight buddy.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

Hey Boo My weed is smelling of cat piss


----------



## kevinn (Sep 28, 2022)

Be safe and of course Ian is going to hit you in the middle of the night when you can hear the howling but not see it.  Watch out for flying debris.


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2022)

Watching this monster on tv.....it looks bad.  Be safe.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey Boo My weed is smelling of cat piss


My whole house smells a bit like cat piss too. Have weed hanging in the spare bathroom which penetrates the doors and walls.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## boo (Sep 28, 2022)

It’s getting real out there, late tonight I expect to see many downed oak trees…no Wi-Fi now


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 28, 2022)

boo said:


> It’s getting real out there, late tonight I expect to see many downed oak trees…no Wi-Fi now


Stay safe


----------



## kevinn (Sep 28, 2022)

How tall are the oaks.  mine are 75' and last hurricane we had, I ended up with 6 of them across the driveway.  Also, hit at night and you could hear them cracking all around us.  Was afraid to put my head out the door to look.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 28, 2022)

Brother Boo it was cool talking to you my friend. That Peanut butter strain sounds like it would be some good shit. Stay stoned and stay safe


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 28, 2022)

Hunker down, fire one up and ride it out. Hope all goes ok there, boo.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

Get back in the house


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 28, 2022)

Just talked to Boo. He is stoned and ready to rock and roll. Another words,,, he is locked and loaded.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

deleted video was broken


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2022)

finally got to wet some beans...got them from 2 members here, thanks for the generosity and love brothers...scuffed, H2O2 dip, and then into the paper towels...the following are what's new in my room:
super skunk F5
apollo 13
panama red 2001
legion OG
C99
gonna be some tall and long running girls in the thunderdome this year...looking forward to seeing what kind of patience I still have...being an old goat with a short fuse don't help...


----------



## kevinn (Oct 16, 2022)

The Panama red sounds interesting


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

boo said:


> finally got to wet some beans...got them from 2 members here, thanks for the generosity and love brothers...scuffed, H2O2 dip, and then into the paper towels...the following are what's new in my room:
> super skunk F5
> apollo 13
> panama red 2001
> ...


Awesome. I wanted to see what those beans would do. That's what I call paying it forward.
I'm going to try some of the Panama Red as soon as I get a chance.
I hope the Apollo 13 turns out as good as I heard they are.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Awesome. I wanted to see what those beans would do.


Me too. Can’t wait to see boos tall garden


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2022)

kevinn said:


> The Panama red sounds interesting


circa 2001...one bean got smashed during shipping but the P.red beans are tiny little black/brown...great things start small sometimes...


WeedHopper said:


> Awesome. I wanted to see what those beans would do. That's what I call paying it forward.


and you will brother, you will...


SubmarineGirl said:


> Me too. Can’t wait to see boos tall garden


me as well subbie, I'm stocked up for a long time with my indicas and hybrid, looking forward to some sativa genetics in the room...I've got a putang cross at 8' but I netted it and folded the tops but to 7' but it's back to 8' plus...I may have to dim the flamethrower...


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2022)

I like the twenty20 gear so much I went all in on it...so far I've popped girl crush, snocaine, avenue of the giants, and so f'n gassy...the sfg is by far the most pungent and greasy flower I've ever grown...I was defoliating it, about 6' and I just had to stop...my breathing was getting difficult due to the gassy petrol fumes...it's just now beginning to stack...I got their arcata trainwreck and a few others stashed but I've got plenty going on now after popping more beans earlier today...


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2022)

this is putang x emerald bay purps at about 5 week into flower...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

boo said:


> I like the twenty20 gear so much I went all in on it...so far I've popped girl crush, snocaine, avenue of the giants, and so f'n gassy...the sfg is by far the most pungent and greasy flower I've ever grown...I was defoliating it, about 6' and I just had to stop...my breathing was getting difficult due to the gassy petrol fumes...it's just now beginning to stack...I got their arcata trainwreck and a few others stashed but I've got plenty going on now after popping more beans earlier today...


Im loving that news I reordered snocaine ,train wreck and girl crush again .
I pay with paypal and in November I think paypal is no longer going to allow it .


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

boo said:


> this is putang x emerald bay purps at about 5 week into flower...
> View attachment 311220


a lot different than the putang Im used too ....


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> a lot different than the putang Im used too ....


how's that joe, what's the difference...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

boo said:


> how's that joe, what's the difference...


Ther one Im used to keeps me warm at night and when you experience one putang and another  putang, the combo of the two makes the whole experience so much better ...!


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2022)

I need to get out more often...I've had more than my share but not since linda died...I'm a hellava catch...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

boo said:


> I need to get out more often...I've had more than my share but not since linda died...I'm a hellava catch...


I’m sure you are boo…


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

boo said:


> I need to get out more often...I've had more than my share but not since linda died...I'm a hellava catch...


Yes you are for a real woman!


----------



## boo (Oct 16, 2022)

real women are a rare breed, not many care for themselves after 50...how sad...


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Ther one Im used to keeps me warm at night and when you experience one putang and another  putang, the combo of the two makes the whole experience so much better ...!


That's poontang, ya friggin' stoner!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 16, 2022)

boo said:


> real women are a rare breed, not many care for themselves after 50...how sad...


True for both men and women. Some do tho. Keep looking boo


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's poontang, ya friggin' stoner!


Pleeeze !


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> True for both men and women. Some do tho. Keep looking boo


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's poontang, ya friggin' stoner!


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



Lol.  Must be your socks.


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2022)

boo said:


> real women are a rare breed, not many care for themselves after 50...how sad...


What about party boobs?


----------



## pute (Oct 17, 2022)

here is a better one by Roger Allen Wade


----------



## boo (Oct 17, 2022)

my God, what have I started with the putang...let's hope it's good enough to do a repeat with...I know he SFG certainly is...


----------



## boo (Oct 17, 2022)

I'm looking for one of these chicks to help with the upcoming harvest...way more than I care to deal with...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 17, 2022)

Looks like she has the tools boo


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 17, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm looking for one of these chicks to help with the upcoming harvest...way more than I care to deal with...
> View attachment 311294


Fock mona lisa ! that is art.....


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 17, 2022)

No cushion at all


----------



## boo (Oct 17, 2022)

not enough room for fatties...she'll do just fine...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 17, 2022)

boo said:


> not enough room for fatties...she'll do just fine...


more like perfectly ....


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Looks like she has the tools boo


I'm gonna need to restart my heart I'll be right back.


----------



## boo (Oct 17, 2022)

she just may stop your heart josey...the girl appears to have game...what a way to go 'eh...


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 17, 2022)

boo said:


> she just may stop your heart josey...the girl appears to have game...what a way to go 'eh...


I want to go like nelson Rockafella did in the arms of a 26 y/o


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 18, 2022)

boo said:


> she just may stop your heart josey...the girl appears to have game...what a way to go 'eh...


I'm OK, boy that was close.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Looks like she has the tools boo


Yep, and she's got scissors, too!


----------



## boo (Oct 18, 2022)

scissors, what scissors...
I notices a super skunk has already popped a tail...


----------



## boo (Oct 18, 2022)

playing around with a DWC bucket I found while building my new grow room...both plants were taken from the mom plants at the same time...the soil plants are obviously the ones in slit pots, the DWC plant is wekk over 3' tall...I shoulda topped it but this is just for giggles...the fire extinguisher is a must...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

boo said:


> scissors, what scissors...
> I notices a super skunk has already popped a tail...


Can't wait to see these grows.


----------



## boo (Oct 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Can't wait to see these grows.


legion OG and C-99 has got tails but the super skunk has a leg it appears, tail overnight and a half more inch today...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2022)

Awesome


----------



## boo (Oct 19, 2022)

a good day for the garden...legend OG popped 3, C-99 popped 2, and super skunk popped 1...the other beans are awaiting tails before they find themselves in pro mix...the SFG from twenty20 mendocino is just crazy greasy and has a wicked fuel odor that burns my eyes just being around it...I've got 5 girls ready to chop sometime around the end of the month, the putang cross looks like a half an lb. when it dries...no doubt the nets are keeping everything vertical...a good day out back...


----------



## Bubba (Oct 21, 2022)

boo said:


> finally got to wet some beans...got them from 2 members here, thanks for the generosity and love brothers...scuffed, H2O2 dip, and then into the paper towels...the following are what's new in my room:
> super skunk F5
> apollo 13
> panama red 2001
> ...


Short fused old guys unite!

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 21, 2022)

boo said:


> this is putang x emerald bay purps at about 5 week into flower...
> View attachment 311220


Nice boo


----------



## Bubba (Oct 21, 2022)

boo said:


> I like the twenty20 gear so much I went all in on it...so far I've popped girl crush, snocaine, avenue of the giants, and so f'n gassy...the sfg is by far the most pungent and greasy flower I've ever grown...I was defoliating it, about 6' and I just had to stop...my breathing was getting difficult due to the gassy petrol fumes...it's just now beginning to stack...I got their arcata trainwreck and a few others stashed but I've got plenty going on now after popping more beans earlier today...


What is " sfg"? Going to their site to check it out...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 21, 2022)

I figured it out ..I thought "so fxxxxin gassy" was your description of the smell. Going to order if still in stock.


----------



## boo (Oct 21, 2022)

I didn’t care for the SFG while it was in veg and flour but the last four weeks is making all the difference in the world. As I mentioned, it’s very greasy and slippery to the touch. I’m really looking forward to trying the Putang cross, it is exploding and trying to hit the 8 foot mark…the strain Avenue of the giants is disappointing at six weeks but it may change my mind as it matures… So far I’ve got seven beans that have popped out of the soil and I’m reaching for the light… New flavors are always fun


----------



## boo (Oct 21, 2022)

I just checked the SFG with the scope and I’m getting quite close but I think I’m going to push it a little longer. Monday will give me eight weeks which is rather short for my garden. I am hoping this is as good as it smells and looks. I did take a cut off of the original plant which was upsized earlier today. I finally had one of the Panama red beans pop for me today. I was concerned they were old but they’re still viable


----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2022)

boo said:


> I didn’t care for the SFG while it was in veg and flour but the last four weeks is making all the difference in the world. As I mentioned, it’s very greasy and slippery to the touch. I’m really looking forward to trying the Putang cross, it is exploding and trying to hit the 8 foot mark…the strain Avenue of the giants is disappointing at six weeks but it may change my mind as it matures… So far I’ve got seven beans that have popped out of the soil and I’m reaching for the light… New flavors are always fun


Reading their description, (out of stock at north atlantic, guess I can search elsewhere), sounds like its done at 8 weeks flower max? I like the sound of that! Its on my list, pending your results and also availability.


----------



## boo (Oct 23, 2022)

I was just out back checking on the girls, the DWC plant looks nothing like the mate that is in soil...5 times larger and very whispy...the SFG looks like it can go another week or mebbe more...the leaves are telling me it's gonna be soon...just touch the flowers and you've got a gummy and sticky fingers than reek of fuel and citrus aroma...gonna be a slippery trim no doubt...


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 24, 2022)

boo said:


> playing around with a DWC bucket I found while building my new grow room...both plants were taken from the mom plants at the same time...the soil plants are obviously the ones in slit pots, the DWC plant is wekk over 3' tall...I shoulda topped it but this is just for giggles...the fire extinguisher is a must...View attachment 311429
> View attachment 311427
> View attachment 311428


So you have to change that water every couple days right?  Is there a like a set schedule you stick by,  or do you go by anything else?  And do you just lift the whole plant right out of the bucket and put it in another freshly made bucket? Sorry so many questions but it's very interesting. How do the roots take hold, or do you have to brace everything?


----------



## boo (Oct 24, 2022)

I change the nutes every 4 day or so, checking the pH going in and out...I lift the bucket lid containing the plant and place it in an empty bucket while I wash and refill the nute solution...replace the plant in the nutes and use 3 frozen water bottles thruout the day to keep the nutes chilled...the root mass fills about half the bucket and is fed oxygen thru an air pump...the roots just hang out and get bigger...as for trellising I've not had to so far but the plant is getting over 4' now...I keep a 20" oscillating fan on the plant so the branches are very strong...it's beginning to flower but looks far different than it's counterpart in soil...if I was doing this for profit I'd go all in with DWC, so much more growth in the same period of time...


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 24, 2022)

boo said:


> I change the nutes every 4 day or so, checking the pH going in and out...I lift the bucket lid containing the plant and place it in an empty bucket while I wash and refill the nute solution...replace the plant in the nutes and use 3 frozen water bottles thruout the day to keep the nutes chilled...the root mass fills about half the bucket and is fed oxygen thru an air pump...the roots just hang out and get bigger...as for trellising I've not had to so far but the plant is getting over 4' now...I keep a 20" oscillating fan on the plant so the branches are very strong...it's beginning to flower but looks far different than it's counterpart in soil...if I was doing this for profit I'd go all in with DWC, so much more growth in the same period of time...


Very cool.  So,  without them ice bottles the grow room gets too warm for roots?  And the roots are ok in a empty bucket while you clean and refill the reservoir?  That's just awesome.  I've always wanted to try my luck with dwc. I hear great stuff about it.


----------



## boo (Oct 24, 2022)

david, I've had this bubbler bucket for years, found it when I was remodeling grow room...the ice keeps the water about 70 degrees thruout the day, my pH hardly fluctuates from 6.0, in or out...yes, the root mass can sit in the transfer bucket for a while without any negative effects...the root mass is huge, the pink nutes have tinted the roots the same color...it's far easier than I thought...I'm gonna take a few pics of a different plant today but I'll post up a few pics of the bucket and plant...very few leaves in comparison to soil grown plants...


----------



## boo (Oct 24, 2022)

david, these are pics of the DWC I am playing with, learning more every time I play with the plant...as you can see, it's getting quite large...I see 3 stakes taped to the sides of the bucket with a net on top soon...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2022)

Whats your solution temps brother? I had hell keeping solution temps down when i lived in Florida.


----------



## boo (Oct 24, 2022)

my temps stay at about 70 degrees, seems plenty cool enough to keep the roots and the plant happy...here's a few pics of the SF'ngG...the leaves look terrible but the flowers are quite happy...the breeder says 8 weeks, I'm at that now but am gonna push it further, wanting more amber trichs...


----------



## boo (Oct 24, 2022)

this is the money shot, young Ivan is right at home cruisin with his daddy...


----------



## boo (Oct 24, 2022)

this is a top shot of what's next to be harvested...I've not had the opportunity to smoke any of these strains...I'm hoping for a heavy hitter amongst the plants...


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 24, 2022)

So cool!  I think I'm going to have to give dwc a try this winter. I was looking at rdwc but idk. Seems like a lot of places leaks could happen.. but boy does it look fun.  Those roots!  Wow!  So cool! 


boo said:


> david, these are pics of the DWC I am playing with, learning more every time I play with the plant...as you can see, it's getting quite large...I see 3 stakes taped to the sides of the bucket with a net on top soon...View attachment 311899
> View attachment 311900


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 24, 2022)

boo said:


> this is a top shot of what's next to be harvested...I've not had the opportunity to smoke any of these strains...I'm hoping for a heavy hitter amongst the plants...View attachment 311911
> View attachment 311912
> View attachment 311913


Yummy!


----------



## kevinn (Oct 24, 2022)

boo said:


> this is the money shot, young Ivan is right at home cruisin with his daddy...
> View attachment 311910


See he has a drink too.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 24, 2022)

boo said:


> this is the money shot, young Ivan is right at home cruisin with his daddy...
> View attachment 311910


Love that picture boo


----------



## boo (Oct 24, 2022)

I did some remodeling of my veg room, once the harvest goes down I'll have plenty of room for the 2 gallon pots to be upsized and prepped for their turn under the big lights...


----------



## boo (Oct 24, 2022)

and the most important part of my days are these guys...I'm followed everywhere I go...


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 25, 2022)

boo said:


> and the most important part of my days are these guys...I'm followed everywhere I go...  View attachment 311924


All the boys and all the girls just laying around,  wait'n fer dad. What a treat that must be.


----------



## r0ttie1 (Oct 26, 2022)

Great looking dogs!


----------



## boo (Oct 26, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> All the boys and all the girls just laying around,  wait'n fer dad. What a treat that must be.


those dogs are my life...Von Dutch is the red male, he's been my best friend and service dog for 8 years, he's just turned 10 and has renewed vigor now that Ivan has joined our pack...little Ivan is my 13th GSD and shows possibilities to be as good or better than Dutch and that's saying a lot...he revealed my heart condition and let me know I had liver cancer within days of it forming...yeah, he's the dog people only dream about...with 600 hours of military training he's not one to cross...he's very protective of daddy...


----------



## boo (Oct 27, 2022)

been out with the cars today...this little motor rolls the dyno at just over 600 hp...it snarls at the traffic lights...


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2022)

Nice thread.  You could eat off that engine it is so clean.


----------



## boo (Oct 27, 2022)

check out the belly of this beast...notice the lack of mufflers...dimpled and chambered exhaust was a pricey option few left norwalk with...


----------



## boo (Oct 31, 2022)

I was gonna post up some pics of the beans I was gifted by generous members here but I'm concerned my post may get censored...many have popped and are looking great...thanks to those of you that have shared your stash...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2022)

I wanna see those babies grow for sure.


----------



## boo (Oct 31, 2022)

as do I but I'm not down with my post being censored for no reason...calling a sock a sock is against TOU  ...is Dman here now...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2022)

I'm sure they won't sensor pictures of weed on a pot forum.


----------



## boo (Oct 31, 2022)

boo has left the building...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 31, 2022)

Me too. Time for Monday night football. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## boo (Nov 15, 2022)

got some beans from members here a while ago...popped some last month and they're looking great...C-99, legend OG, super skunk, and panama red...
I've got avenue of the giants coming up on 11 weeks, smells divine...this big plant is a putang x emerald bay purps plant right at 10 weeks...she needs another week it seems...
Ivan is bulking up as well as the plants, he's a total wild man...


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Nov 16, 2022)

boo said:


> been out with the cars today...this little motor rolls the dyno at just over 600 hp...it snarls at the traffic lights...View attachment 312153


Damn nice.  Is that a 650 double pumper I see?


----------



## Bubba (Nov 16, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Damn nice.  Is that a 650 double pumper I see?


I'm betting bigger. I thought that was a big block, checking the serial number on that intake manifold, it is.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2022)

Looking good Boo. Ill damn sure be watching to see which one of those i want to grow out.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Eternal Sun (Nov 17, 2022)

boo said:


> got some beans from members here a while ago...popped some last month and they're looking great...C-99, legend OG, super skunk, and panama red...
> I've got avenue of the giants coming up on 11 weeks, smells divine...this big plant is a putang x emerald bay purps plant right at 10 weeks...she needs another week it seems...
> Ivan is bulking up as well as the plants, he's a total wild man...
> View attachment 313230
> ...


How does one get beans from members?  I’d love some Durban Poison beans…just putting it out there, lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2022)

By making friends and spending time on this site. Members will not just send beans to anyone they havent known for awhile.


----------



## Eternal Sun (Nov 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> By making friends and spending time on this site. Members will not just send beans to anyone they havent known for awhile.


Well as a six week member, I’m trying, lol.


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2022)

Eternal Sun said:


> Well as a six week member, I’m trying, lol.


but still only at 8 weeks...friendship on the weed sites goes back to 1999...
the good, the bad, and the ugly...this is what I get for ignoring the elephant in the room...9' plus and no trussing or netting until today...almost too top heavy to continue...white flies have found me once again, the big plant was an airfield for the little bastards...gonna run this room and bomb the place with pylon...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

Looking great brother.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2022)

This stuff I bet would help boo. Worked great on thrips and PM for me practically overnite. whiteflies on the label too. I got a free sample from my grow store. You can go to their website and get a free sample for shipping cost to try it


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2022)

I have the flies in flower subbie, dunno if it would hurt the blooms...I shall read up on it...have you tried it in flower...
this is a pic of the beans brother hopper sent me a while ago...due to Ivan getting hurt I thought I lost 'em...after feeding them and upsizing the containers they look pretty happy...thank you brother hopper for sharing the love...it's getting close to cut shipping weather folks...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2022)

boo said:


> I have the flies in flower subbie, dunno if it would hurt the blooms...I shall read up on it...have you tried it in flower...
> this is a pic of the beans brother hopper sent me a while ago...due to Ivan getting hurt I thought I lost 'em...after feeding them and upsizing the containers they look pretty happy...thank you brother hopper for sharing the love...it's getting close to cut shipping weather folks...
> View attachment 314611


Yes it’s ok to use in flower. I normally would never put anything on my flowers but this stuff I trust. I used it in week 5 of flower with thrips. Also used it in the auto tent for PM worked like magic over night. Didn’t take much, you mix it with water and spray it on. Smells really nice too like essential oils are in there.
it’s not sticky either and you don’t have to rinse it off
but do it with the lights off and let them dry good before turning them back on


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2022)

boo said:


> I have the flies in flower subbie, dunno if it would hurt the blooms...I shall read up on it...have you tried it in flower...
> this is a pic of the beans brother hopper sent me a while ago...due to Ivan getting hurt I thought I lost 'em...after feeding them and upsizing the containers they look pretty happy...thank you brother hopper for sharing the love...it's getting close to cut shipping weather folks...
> View attachment 314611


Love the walking area between your plants. So jealous


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Love the walking area between your plants. So jealous


that was the goal of my new grow room...if I can't walk around and touch my plants I feel deprived of seeing them do their thing...I'm dead serious about bombing the place when my flower room is finished...controlling bugs is best done with  swift and strong determination...pissing sprays on them works for the most part but a pylon bomb kills everything in the room with one application...no issues in veg but don't use it in flower...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2022)

I’ve never heard of pylon. I do use a flea bomb in my garage which keeps the palmetto bugs out of my house well most of them anyway. It does a good job on them. I hate bugs in the house…


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

boo said:


> I have the flies in flower subbie, dunno if it would hurt the blooms...I shall read up on it...have you tried it in flower...
> this is a pic of the beans brother hopper sent me a while ago...due to Ivan getting hurt I thought I lost 'em...after feeding them and upsizing the containers they look pretty happy...thank you brother hopper for sharing the love...it's getting close to cut shipping weather folks...
> View attachment 314611


Your more then welcome brother. It's called paying it forward. I share what is shared with me. That's what it's all about.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve never heard of pylon. I do use a flea bomb in my garage which keeps the palmetto bugs out of my house well most of them anyway. It does a good job on them. I hate bugs in the house…











						Pylon TR
					

Pylon TR total release insecticide provides control of mites, thrips and adult fungus gnats. Pylon TR total release insecticide is a miticide/insecticide that offers quick and easy application, thorough coverage, excellent plant safety and flexible re-entry times.




					www.sunspotsupply.com


----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2022)

I took a picture of the monster that still needs a third net on top...feeding it made a big difference, now it's not as floppy as it was...smells like bubblegum and fuel...whiteflies are pissing me off big time...


----------



## Eternal Sun (Dec 7, 2022)

boo said:


> I took a picture of the monster that still needs a third net on top...feeding it made a big difference, now it's not as floppy as it was...smells like bubblegum and fuel...whiteflies are pissing me off big time...View attachment 314754


Fortunately I haven’t had a whitefly issue, but two of my friends, who I didn’t get beans from, had whiteflies this season. Maybe it’s their year?


----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2022)

I knew II has a slight issue but not tending to my garden for 4 days gave them the green light to take over...this is on me...finish flowering and then bomb the joint...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)

bOMB EM


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

boo said:


> I took a picture of the monster that still needs a third net on top...feeding it made a big difference, now it's not as floppy as it was...smells like bubblegum and fuel...whiteflies are pissing me off big time...View attachment 314754
> OMH.


I thought it was against regulations to use more than one net.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I thought it was against regulations to use more than one net.


You are about to earn you some harshness like me…


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

He sent me a message. He said he is going to talk to you guys so I deleted my reaction. 
I was shocked at his reaction. He was man enough to tell me he was wrong. I will always forgive and respect a man that does that.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He sent me a message. He said he is going to talk to you guys so I deleted my reaction.
> I was shocked at his reaction. He was man enough to tell me he was wrong. I will always forgive and respect a man that does that.


Hey, his thread his way… he sure got fired up quick tho about nothin‘


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 7, 2022)

Everybody has a bad day now and then.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

Remember Subbie. When we use to set behind girls we always pulled their hair because we liked them.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 7, 2022)

^^^ You pulled their hair 'cause that's the only way you could make 'em squeal!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

Now you done went and hurted my feelings.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Remember Subbie. When we use to set behind girls we always pulled their hair because we liked them.






i bet some of you all even learned how to play jacks just  to get closer to the action

not me

i was over playing baseball with the fellas


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

If I wasn't so ugly I could have pretended to be a cheerleader and showered with the girls.


----------



## spunom (Dec 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey, his thread his way… he sure got fired up quick tho about nothin‘


I promise I won't pull your hair anymore.


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

I think Subbie likes spankings. Oh wait,,that might be Hippie.


----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2022)

What do I know, I thought it was roster that liked the spankings…


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2022)

Yep but Roster likes the Whip and black spandex.


----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2022)

I thought it was you that told me he liked latex and red rubber balls in his mouth kinda like Ving Rhames when he was in the cellar in pulp fiction playing with Zed…
Alas, we all know that you Zed is dead…


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 7, 2022)

He does. Me, too.


----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2022)

I’ll bet you were well hippie…


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2022)

Now that one freaky biotch…


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2022)

Hope ivan is ok.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> By making friends and spending time on this site. Members will not just send beans to anyone they havent known for awhile.


Hell I have been here less than a year and Im still trying to get some of Subbies eclairs ! Now after seeing her meatloaf in the oven last night made me dream of meat loaf all night , meatloaf loaf with gravy ,meatloaf hot over a sandwich ,meatloaf cold on a sandwich with ketchup,meatloaf plain,bbqed meatloaf ,boiled meatloaf ,fried meatloaf,sou-vede meatloaf , meatloaf with lobster sauce ect ect .


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He sent me a message. He said he is going to talk to you guys so I deleted my reaction.
> I was shocked at his reaction. He was man enough to tell me he was wrong. I will always forgive and respect a man that does that.


me2


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I think Subbie likes spankings. Oh wait,,that might be Hippie.


well depending on my mood ...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 8, 2022)

Obligatory video...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Obligatory video...





lucky fker


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> lucky fker


Nah, the rest of the skit involves the other knights breaking and and "saving" him from certain peril.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

boo said:


> boo is tired, been taking on projects that should be done by a much younger man...this car is one of my favorites, she's a cruiser not a hot rod...'62 with a 327/300hp...View attachment 264756


My type of ride!


----------



## Flower (Dec 10, 2022)

I had several questions I was wanting to ask after reading all 45 pages of this over the course of the past week or so.
Unfortunately, I was usually smoking while reading, and don’t remember all the questions. 
I saw some really nice cars and tractors.
Like me, Boo lives in the sticks at the end of a dead end road and wouldn’t feel normal if there wasn’t a dog or two around.
His favorite animal is the cute and cuddly white fly.
Gladiator is his favorite movie.
I can’t say I have ever shot a Colt Woodsman, but I have a Ruger Mark II that I am pretty fond of.
I like my Super Duty too.
Does Miralax really work better than prunes?
How did things work out with the lady bugs?
The picture of you with the fish in 1964, did you eat it, or throw it back?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2022)

Fking stoner.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)

Morning Boo, how is Ivan today.


----------



## boo (Dec 10, 2022)

Flower said:


> I had several questions I was wanting to ask after reading all 45 pages of this over the course of the past week or so.
> Unfortunately, I was usually smoking while reading, and don’t remember all the questions.
> I saw some really nice cars and tractors.
> Like me, Boo lives in the sticks at the end of a dead end road and wouldn’t feel normal if there wasn’t a dog or two around.
> ...


I’ve got your phone number and I’m currently looking for your address. I’ve got friends that ride in your neighborhood and will be more than happy to pay you a visit. While my woodsman will not except a suppressor, I do have a very nice  S and W double stack pistol that does. MiraLAX works very well, and due to the size of the fishes I probably threw them back at my father‘s behest. He did teach me how to split and fillet a carcass quite readily with a very sharp knife. If you’d like, I can show you my skills, first hand…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 10, 2022)

Bad dudes Morning gang


----------



## boo (Dec 10, 2022)

Roster, I told you only the cool kids could wear blue helmets and you still showed up wearing your green one. I know you told me you needed wide rear tires so you didn’t tip over but they are a little bit extreme.


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## VEN0M (Dec 10, 2022)

I showed up in my rugrats helmet and sunglasses I'm stoned and ready to ride...Who has the munchies


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2022)

pute said:


>




are you patrolling the pachinko down in the nefarious zone?


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)

Just having some coffee.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2022)

mmmmmmm , what flavor?

hows the hand this morning , still throbbing?


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> mmmmmmm , what flavor?
> 
> hows the hand this morning , still throbbing?


Black...hand is coming along but my head is spinning wondering why Roster is in this thread stirring the pot.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Black...hand is coming along but my head is spinning wondering why Roster is in this thread stirring the pot.


How are u feel today? @pute


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2022)

So what’s the doc say about recovery time… you’ve got to be extra careful and keeping that hand dry and clean so the wounds don’t get infected. I was playing with Ivan earlier and I noticed there is some weepage on the bandages on his tail. That’s not what I wanted to see so I’ll find out when they change the dressing on Tuesday what’s going on… caring for Ivan has drastically reduce the amount of time that I’m spending in my garden. Things are going well, but I can see things aren’t as they should be…


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

VEN0M said:


> My type of ride!


looks like the kind a car a young guy could lose his virginity in !


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

Flower said:


> I had several questions I was wanting to ask after reading all 45 pages of this over the course of the past week or so.
> Unfortunately, I was usually smoking while reading, and don’t remember all the questions.
> I saw some really nice cars and tractors.
> Like me, Boo lives in the sticks at the end of a dead end road and wouldn’t feel normal if there wasn’t a dog or two around.
> ...


I am on the fence with MiraLAX.....


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> looks like the kind a car a young guy could lose his virginity in !


it's got room but the 60 impala can house a family of six and as many in the trunk...


joeb631a said:


> I am on the fence with MiraLAX.....


I'm down to once a week, things move smoothly nowadays...
as I sit here pecking away at the desktop I'm realizing why Ivan is all sniffy with me...gawd I smell of turbo...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> it's got room but the 60 impala can house a family of six and as many in the trunk...
> 
> I'm down to once a week, things move smoothly nowadays...
> as I sit here pecking away at the desktop I'm realizing why Ivan is all sniffy with me...gawd I smell of turbo...


Im good until provolone comes to town ....


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im good until provolone comes to town ....


from the sounds of it every day is provolone day with you  ...I miss local deli's and butcher shops...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I am on the fence with MiraLAX.....


You won't be for long!

Bubba


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2022)

sounds like bubba knows...once you feel the effects you'll not soon ignore what it does for you...20 years ago while running the shop I was septic and had no ideas as to why I felt like dying...10 years after the 3 botched surgeries it's all good in the morning...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 11, 2022)

They had me drink a jug of that and take 4 ducolax. Wow. I was transfixed for about 20 minutes....trying to decide whether or not to call gennis book of records to come over and take a gander....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> sounds like bubba knows...once you feel the effects you'll not soon ignore what it does for you...20 years ago while running the shop I was septic and had no ideas as to why I felt like dying...10 years after the 3 botched surgeries it's all good in the morning...


Yup. That feeling a fart is coming on should not be blasted off care free...wow.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2022)

we call them sharts bubba...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

yep ,when you get older you lose confidence  ..


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> yep ,when you get older you lose confidence  ..


I thought you went to bed joe...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> we call them sharts bubba...


"Got caught short" is another.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> I thought you went to bed joe...


im going now !
good night !


----------



## Bubba (Dec 11, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> yep ,when you get older you lose confidence  ..


It's for the best, generally speaking. Only you can prevent crapping yourself.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> "Got caught short" is another.


Drawing mud


----------



## Bubba (Dec 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> "touching cotton"always a good one!



Bubba


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Yup. That feeling a fart is coming on should not be blasted off care free...wow.
> 
> Bubba


Bubble guts..XD


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 12, 2022)

Morning everyone


----------



## boo (Dec 12, 2022)

So it is, mornings are tough on me… I ice my back for an hour every morning so I have the ability to get through the day. I am fortunate to have a time to be able to do that. I’m getting ready to head out to the gym in a little while to see if I can’t help my body stay happy.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

Bubba said:


> It's for the best, generally speaking. Only you can prevent crapping yourself.


"Only you can prevent crapping yourself."  Wow ,that line could go in a "Words of Wisdom" book


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2022)

Good luck Brother Boo , here is to a better day


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2022)

Morning Boo.  Getting older is tough work.  I spend my day stretching.  Make the best of it...... won't go away any time soon.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

boo said:


> So what’s the doc say about recovery time… you’ve got to be extra careful and keeping that hand dry and clean so the wounds don’t get infected. I was playing with Ivan earlier and I noticed there is some weepage on the bandages on his tail. That’s not what I wanted to see so I’ll find out when they change the dressing on Tuesday what’s going on… caring for Ivan has drastically reduce the amount of time that I’m spending in my garden. Things are going well, but I can see things aren’t as they should be…


Yes because we dont heal like we are used to healing any more.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 12, 2022)

Hope ur day get better boo


----------



## boo (Dec 12, 2022)

Thanks guys, my mornings always suck, but my days usually rock. I’ve been blessed in my life and every day is a gift which I try to celebrate. Some days more than others. I’m going to miss seeing turbo out in his pen later today when I go out to feed the animals. I had eggs from my newly acquired chickens for breakfast and boy are they yummy. I miss having birds that lay eggs. It’s nice having chickens that are not totally psycho, the last brood I had were miserable animals. Now they just free range and do their thing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)

Fried chicken is what i would be seeing. 
My chickens would be so scared they would be over in a corner straining like a mother fker trying to lay an egg to keep away from my Axe.


----------



## ness (Dec 12, 2022)

Afternoon boo.  Time went by to fast today.  Have a lovely evening.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fried chicken is what i would be seeing.
> My chickens would be so scared they would be over in a corner straining like a mother fker trying to lay an egg to keep away from my Axe.


I love my air fryer ,chickens dont like it much...


----------



## ness (Dec 12, 2022)

How much is a chicken these days a live one?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I love my air fryer ,chickens dont like it much...


Me and the Wife use ours all the time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2022)

ness said:


> How much is a chicken these days a live one?




full grown hens around here go for about $20 bucks ea depending on breed

we bought another henhouse , one at the homestead is 24’ x 18’ feet and the new henhouse is 8’ x 20’

we plan on increasing the size of our flock from 9 to 20 next spring

here is the new one , we still have some chicken wire to put up and in front of the henhouse will be a 12’ x 20’ covered hoop-house 

free range birds


----------



## Bubba (Dec 12, 2022)

boo said:


> So it is, mornings are tough on me… I ice my back for an hour every morning so I have the ability to get through the day. I am fortunate to have a time to be able to do that. I’m getting ready to head out to the gym in a little while to see if I can’t help my body stay happy.


Wow, funny I require hot soak to loosen up the back! 10-15 mins is good. 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "Only you can prevent crapping yourself."  Wow ,that line could go in a "Words of Wisdom" book


I stole that from smokey the bear. Growing up as a child, I disassembled a hangman's noose. Once I learned to tie them, I needed something to "hang".....well, my stuffed animal Smokey the bear will do.

Hey Smokey....come hear a minute! Yep, I would full on execute smokey by hanging. My Mom swears I then "apologized" to Smokey. This story had warped maniac written all over it, but I turned out fine...well, all things considered.


----------



## boo (Dec 12, 2022)

I on the other hand have grown up being the "guy" that poked the bear...still have issues with my mouth firing before the filter kicks in...I'm fortunate to be in such shape that an altercation would be welcome, especially being the "stronger" old man you hear about...2 years ago I laid out a 50 year old punk that thought pointing a gun in my face would deter me...5 well placed hits ended the situation...the cops were not amused...


----------



## ness (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## boo (Dec 12, 2022)

I found a pic of turbo, my favorite fat bastard...I enjoyed scratching his head, as big as a beach back, hard as a basketball, and the hairs were course and like wire...RIP big fella...had to delete the pic, seems icloud adds my name...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

boo said:


> I found a pic of turbo, my favorite fat bastard...I enjoyed scratching his head, as big as a beach back, hard as a basketball, and the hairs were course and like wire...RIP big fella...


RIP buddy. Wow a truly righteous fat bastard! handsome AF too!


----------



## boo (Dec 12, 2022)

boy you're quick joe...he was a mountain of a hog...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

boo said:


> boy you're quick joe...he was a mountain of a hog...


looked like a mountain...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 12, 2022)

Did you have help boo?  That’s a lot of hog to bury.  I’m sorry you lost your hog friend turbo…


----------



## boo (Dec 12, 2022)

no subbie, it was just the boys and I...Ivan was beyond penned up or he would have gone after turbo...Ivan is a bad ass and needs to be socialized...funny how we get attached to our friends...I can't seem to remove my name from the icloud account or copy the pic without posting my name...nefarious individuals here may enjoy knowing it...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did you have help boo?  That’s a lot of hog to bury.  I’m sorry you lost your hog friend turbo…





boo said:


> no subbie, it was just the boys and I...Ivan was beyond penned up or he would have gone after turbo...Ivan is a bad ass and needs to be socialized...funny how we get attached to our friends...I can't seem to remove my name from the icloud account or copy the pic without posting my name...nefarious individuals here may enjoy knowing it...


got a feelin you have enough different equipment on your property to get that done . I would think getting  Turbo to said equipment wasnt easy


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 12, 2022)

boo said:


> no subbie, it was just the boys and I...Ivan was beyond penned up or he would have gone after turbo...Ivan is a bad ass and needs to be socialized...funny how we get attached to our friends...I can't seem to remove my name from the icloud account or copy the pic without posting my name...nefarious individuals here may enjoy knowing it...


I can try to edit it out and send it back to you if you pm it to me. Is it in the middle of the pic or on the bottom or top? I can probably clip it off


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 12, 2022)

That was a big job I’m sure even with equipment. I helped dig a hole for a horse once we had a tractor to drag it to the hole but had to hand dig the hole, the whole fandamly


----------



## boo (Dec 12, 2022)

the tractor hauled him out, I interred his with the backhoe...if anyone can tell me how to get the pic out of the cloud without my name on it I'd like to share a pic of the big guy...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 12, 2022)

boo said:


> the tractor hauled him out, I interred his with the backhoe...if anyone can tell me how to get the pic out of the cloud without my name on it I'd like to share a pic of the big guy...


If you have a way to edit it out you can just take that portion out. If you pm me the pic I can try and do it for you


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 12, 2022)

Any coyote troubles with your chickens BigSur? My mother-in-law lives just outside town and they are horrible to her chickens.


----------



## boo (Dec 12, 2022)

I can’t speak for Big Sur, but coyotes play hell on anything that walks around at night out here, except for armadillos… nothing bothers them
Subbie, I tried mailing to myself so I could remove my name but I can’t seem to figure it out… my work on old cars is far better than on computers


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2022)

no problems with yotes out here , its the skunks that bother our birds

but yeah , out here one has to build a safe chicken yard and henhouse to keep the birds safe


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

boo said:


> I on the other hand have grown up being the "guy" that poked the bear...still have issues with my mouth firing before the filter kicks in...I'm fortunate to be in such shape that an altercation would be welcome, especially being the "stronger" old man you hear about...2 years ago I laid out a 50 year old punk that thought pointing a gun in my face would deter me...5 well placed hits ended the situation...the cops were not amused...


I was the guy you didn't poke if you wanted to keep your teeth, like im guessing most of you were. I minded my own business and i expected you to do the same. I was never one to drink and act like my balls got bigger. I liked drinking and chillen and having a good time with my friends and brothers. Fighting was for the ring which i would invite you to in a heartbeat unless you pushed me too far. I actually never really had a lot of problems for some reason. I pretty much got along with ppl. Most my fighting was done in School when i was young, stupid, and didn't give a shit,, and even then we usually ended up good friends. And guess what we didn't do,, we didn't bring guns to school because we got our ass kicked and shoot up the damn school. Things sure have changed.
Did i get my ass kicked sometimes?  You damn straight i did. And if you claim you never got your ass kicked,, then your either a liar, or you were fighting punks and not real fighters.


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2022)

Thank you Hopper.


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2022)

Don't know why but I liked fk'n more than fighting.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

Me too brother. My Dad was a boxer and taught me from a young age,, BUT he told me if he caught me starting fights are being an ******* he would personally beat my ass and he wasnt kidding.
So i spent my time chasing girls.


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2022)

I grew up in the perfect time......free love.  Ahhhhh....the 60's....sex, drugs and rock and roll.


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2022)

Some guys loked to fight, I liked to fk.....saves teeth.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Don't know why but I liked fk'n more than fighting.





put them both together and BAM!

not that I would know but ive heard that anger sex is pretty spectacular


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> put them both together and BAM!
> 
> not that I would know but ive heard that anger sex is pretty spectacular


That is why you get married.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2022)

pute said:


> That is why you get married.




whats that?

way overrated and nothing more than a contract with the state

what did humans do 1000 years ago?  2000 years ago?

when did “legal” marriage begin and who started it and why?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

Yeah but BIG is the one that likes getting spanked.


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> whats that?
> 
> way overrated and nothing more than a contract with the state
> 
> ...


Worked for me.  48 years 6 months and counting.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 13, 2022)

boo said:


> I on the other hand have grown up being the "guy" that poked the bear...still have issues with my mouth firing before the filter kicks in...I'm fortunate to be in such shape that an altercation would be welcome, especially being the "stronger" old man you hear about...2 years ago I laid out a 50 year old punk that thought pointing a gun in my face would deter me...5 well placed hits ended the situation...the cops were not amused...


I love when shit like that happens


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Worked for me.  48 years 6 months and counting.



oh don't get me  wrong Neighbor , love is a many splendid thing and whomever finds love has found the meaning of Life

 congratulations Amigo and please give greetings to Mrs Pute from Swede and me


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Some guys loked to fight, I liked to fk.....saves teeth.


Much easier to clean up after, too.


pute said:


> Worked for me.  48 years 6 months and counting.


47 years, 7 months, and three days for me, but who's counting?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> whats that?
> 
> way overrated and nothing more than a contract with the state
> 
> ...


price you pay to sleep in clean sheets


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 13, 2022)

Wow, I'm only at 25 years


----------



## Bubba (Dec 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> whats that?
> 
> way overrated and nothing more than a contract with the state
> 
> ...


Pre biblical...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 13, 2022)

Of course back then it was a contract between a man, a women and God.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Of course back then it was a contract between a man, a women and God.
> 
> Bubba



something like that eh

to me it is all about love

two people who fall in love with each other

that is all they need in my Book , The Book of Big Ch. 7 v.14



caveat , male and female created He them


----------



## boo (Dec 13, 2022)

I dug out






 a few pics of turbo...he's quite happy in his world, he ate like a king...one pic shows where his cutters were cutting into his fat jowels...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

Need to put him on the Keto dit.


----------



## boo (Dec 13, 2022)

he passed away Sunday...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2022)

Well crap. Sorry brother.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Need to put him on the Keto dit.


me2


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I was the guy you didn't poke if you wanted to keep your teeth, like im guessing most of you were. I minded my own business and i expected you to do the same. I was never one to drink and act like my balls got bigger. I liked drinking and chillen and having a good time with my friends and brothers. Fighting was for the ring which i would invite you to in a heartbeat unless you pushed me too far. I actually never really had a lot of problems for some reason. I pretty much got along with ppl. Most my fighting was done in School when i was young, stupid, and didn't give a shit,, and even then we usually ended up good friends. And guess what we didn't do,, we didn't bring guns to school because we got our ass kicked and shoot up the damn school. Things sure have changed.
> Did i get my ass kicked sometimes?  You damn straight i did. And if you claim you never got your ass kicked,, then your either a liar, or you were fighting punks and not real fighters.


Rather fight you guys instead of the nuns .You guys would start to feel sorry for me sooner or later ...


----------



## boo (Dec 13, 2022)

nuns were mean, I still don't know why they beat us in the name of Jesus...metal edged rulers were the worst...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

boo said:


> nuns were mean, I still don't know why they beat us in the name of Jesus...metal edged rulers were the worst...


oak blackboard sized compasses were no fun either.
I have spoke to folks who remember a sister who would hang you off of a coat hook from your tie


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 13, 2022)

boo said:


> I dug outView attachment 315215
> View attachment 315216
> a few pics of turbo...he's quite happy in his world, he ate like a king...one pic shows where his cutters were cutting into his fat jowels...


I just wanna hug him


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 13, 2022)

boo said:


> nuns were mean, I still don't know why they beat us in the name of Jesus...metal edged rulers were the worst...


You must have been having un-pure thoughts to get wrapped on the fingers with that ruler.


----------



## boo (Dec 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I just wanna hug him


turbo was a pretty cool beast to hang with...I smoked many a joint sitting there with him...I enjoyed hand feeding him italian meats, he love salami...


SubmarineGirl said:


> You must have been having un-pure thoughts to get wrapped on the fingers with that ruler.


I wasn't even catholic, I had to walk thru the church and school to get to public school...1 square mile town with revolutionary war tunnels all over...we had no buses, we walked no matter the weather...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 13, 2022)

boo said:


> turbo was a pretty cool beast to hang with...I smoked many a joint sitting there with him...I enjoyed hand feeding him italian meats, he love salami...
> 
> I wasn't even catholic, I had to walk thru the church and school to get to public school...1 square mile town with revolutionary war tunnels all over...we had no buses, we walked no matter the weather...


what wouldn't he eat?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 13, 2022)

Hogs eat about anything. Turbo looks like he got some cake too


----------



## boo (Dec 13, 2022)

anything but sweets, I don't use sweets so he didn't get any...he loved oatnut bread and meats, eggs were a treat...I used to hose the fat man down on hot days, he'd wallow and grin...


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> I dug outView attachment 315215
> View attachment 315216
> a few pics of turbo...he's quite happy in his world, he ate like a king...one pic shows where his cutters were cutting into his fat jowels...




He's adorable.  Did turbo have a mud hole to play in?  I saw this clip once when a pig saves his owner.  The pig owner fell and couldn't get up.  The pig broke out of his gate and tried to get someone to stop in their car.  No one would stop.  The pig went back and check on his owner.  Then went right back out.  The pig did it a few more times.  No one would stop.  So, the pig laid down in the road that worked, and a man stop and followed the pig into the house Women was saved.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2022)

I saw that one. Don't know if she fell or had a stroke, but the cops said that the pig's determination saved her life.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I saw that one. Don't know if she fell or had a stroke, but the cops said that the pig's determination saved her life.


I WATCHED "BABE A PIG IN THE CITY!" 5 TIMES!


----------



## boo (Dec 14, 2022)

so this is what I'm looking at today in the garden...gonna take another gorilla breath down Friday, all cloudy and amber, just right for this strain...got issues with what looks like a variegated leaves...just began to happen when I moved into the new room...any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> so this is what I'm looking at today in the garden...gonna take another gorilla breath down Friday, all cloudy and amber, just right for this strain...got issues with what looks like a variegated leaves...just began to happen when I moved into the new room...any help would be greatly appreciated...View attachment 315290
> View attachment 315291
> View attachment 315292


Beautiful!  I'd be more than happy to give u a ️ hand..


----------



## boo (Dec 14, 2022)

just help me figure out why the yellow all over the canopy...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 14, 2022)

Maybe light burn since they appear to be mostly leaves that see the light.
have you checked your PH out lately?


----------



## boo (Dec 14, 2022)

The plant that I pictured is 5 feet below a 630 DE ceramic metal halide light. All the plants that I have in my veg room are starting to have these yellow stripes on the leaves. I religiously pH everything and my aim is to hit 6.1 on my PH… I wish it was as easy as light burn or PH, I’ve been looking at just that and have ruled it out… room temperature is at a constant 78.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> so this is what I'm looking at today in the garden...gonna take another gorilla breath down Friday, all cloudy and amber, just right for this strain...got issues with what looks like a variegated leaves...just began to happen when I moved into the new room...any help would be greatly appreciated...View attachment 315290
> View attachment 315291
> View attachment 315292


Never saw this before , I wonder if it may just grow out of it on it own
\Not 
Tobacco Mosaic Virus​


----------



## boo (Dec 14, 2022)

The bigger the plants get the more yellow I begin to see. It started off as just a little stripe on a leaf, and now I am seeing it wholesale.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> The plant that I pictured is 5 feet below a 630 DE ceramic metal halide light. All the plants that I have in my veg room are starting to have these yellow stripes on the leaves. I religiously pH everything and my aim is to hit 6.1 on my PH… I wish it was as easy as light burn or PH, I’ve been looking at just that and have ruled it out… room temperature is at a constant 78.


five feet below  light holy mother of pearl...


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm sure u have this


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2022)

Big, where are you?  Sorry, Boo all the years indoor that has never happened to me.


----------



## boo (Dec 14, 2022)

after reading roster's post I looked into the tobacco mosaic virus, I can't grow curcurbits here, I get the virus every time I grow 'em...curcurbits are vine veggies...after giving it a lot of thought I realize most plants I am growing are one strain...I liked it so much I got crazy taking cuts and watching them all blow up...that very well may be the issue as I have other strains that don't show the yellow...with the nutes and additives I can't imagine I'm deficient in any area but boy howdy I sure have wracked my brain trying to think of anything I am missing...this just came about within the last few months...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> after reading roster's post I looked into the tobacco mosaic virus, I can't grow curcurbits here, I get the virus every time I grow 'em...curcurbits are vine veggies...after giving it a lot of thought I realize most plants I am growing are one strain...I liked it so much I got crazy taking cuts and watching them all blow up...that very well may be the issue as I have other strains that don't show the yellow...with the nutes and additives I can't imagine I'm deficient in any area but boy howdy I sure have wracked my brain trying to think of anything I am missing...this just came about within the last few months...


That is what I suspected from looking on grow weed easy. 









						Tobacco Mosaic Virus (TMV) Symptoms & Treatment on Cannabis
					

Tobacco mosaic virus causes strange mottling symptoms in the leaves, slow growth and reduced yields. Learn how to identify and treat TMV for good!




					www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2022)

Some kind of lock out.  I want  say the obvious...but you do the basic...not like we are talking to a beginner...

Root problem...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Never saw this before , I wonder if it may just grow out of it on it own
> \Not
> Tobacco Mosaic Virus​


Could be  kinda looks a little like it…


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2022)

Leaf diagnosis chart - Identify cannabis leaf symptoms
					

Our cannabis symptom checker with pictures helps identify your cannabis leaf problems. We cover pests, diseases, and environmental stresses.




					www.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com


----------



## boo (Dec 14, 2022)

roots look great, solid and healthy...thanks ness, I've almost got that site memorized but they don't address the TMV on that site...google images of TMV on marijuana and my plants pop up, same as I have but my plants look vital and healthy...the text says if it's not causing an issue, roll with it...destroy the plants or grow them...


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 14, 2022)

Popcorn   bud master!


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)

Grow them out, it may not be TMV and just the plant itself 
The leaves may clear up as they become mature


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 14, 2022)

Everyone have a goodnight.


----------



## Mutlley (Dec 14, 2022)

dont grow inside, hope its a common mutation


----------



## boo (Dec 14, 2022)

Mutlley said:


> dont grow inside, hope its a common mutation


I am heavily invested in indoor growing...if it's common mutation is sure is taking off...I grew the mom out and she was divine, took a boatload of cuts to run most of my next flower cycle with these girls...I've got a lot of them, way more then I need because I had the space...I need to scale back a bunch...


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 14, 2022)

At the bottom of that other article it mentioned thrips near the end.  With everything else you have had going on lately, it shouldn't be because if it was, you would think they would be all over. - - - I'm watching & paying attention..


----------



## boo (Dec 14, 2022)

I know there are no thrips in my grow, some survivor white flies but their days are numbered...


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2022)

boo said:


> I know there are no thrips in my grow, some survivor white flies but their days are numbered...


Thrips wouldn't cause that nor spider mites or white flies.....unless you have so many you can't see the light.


----------



## boo (Dec 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Thrips wouldn't cause that nor spider mites or white flies.....unless you have so many you can't see the light.


agreed, I was replying to BM's post regarding thrips...I can say 1 thing, that lost coast plant wash is the shiit...the stuff works great and I'll know if there is a residual effect...good bye white flies...not paying attention while Ivan was injured gave them carte blanche in my garden...I knew I had some before the accident but damn...I watered only for over a week due to constraints and never looked for pests...when I noticed them they basically owned me...if this stuff didn't work I'd have burned it all and shut down for a spell...


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2022)

Most important thing is take care of your child.  Plants can always be replaced something you love can't .


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 15, 2022)

Morning everyone!  Hope everyone is having a good morning


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 15, 2022)

If u have the space u can separate each plant


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Most important thing is take care of your child.  Plants can always be replaced something you love can't .


Very true


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 15, 2022)

Gud marning yall!!!  I Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2022)

where'd the day go...just came back from working Ivan's leg, slow long walks where I have to keep tension on the lead to force the back foot to plant strongly...if not he'll have a decided limp...tomorrow am the surgeon goes in for his weekly inspection...
checked the mailbox on the way in and how nice...an old forum buddy sent me 6 rooted plants for the garden... royal limes
sour pebbles
grape pie
peanut butter breath
hippie slayer
grape cream cake
it's nice to old friends that go back decades remembering the love I shared returning the favor...I get a few parcels every year of some nifty flavors...6" trees are fully developed...sweet...


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2022)

Nice Christmas present.


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2022)

I thought so...looking forward to playing with 'em...I think I'm gonna flip this next run in 2 gallon containers...I'll have a higher count and can make room for the following run...it's not like I won't be around to feed 'em...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

boo said:


> where'd the day go...just came back from working Ivan's leg, slow long walks where I have to keep tension on the lead to force the back foot to plant strongly...if not he'll have a decided limp...tomorrow am the surgeon goes in for his weekly inspection...
> checked the mailbox on the way in and how nice...an old forum buddy sent me 6 rooted plants for the garden... royal limes
> sour pebbles
> grape pie
> ...


I found what comes around goes around and in good especially so.


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2022)

what, no empty buckets...doh...had to use 4" sq. pots for the time being...the beans I popped last month are showing their sex...C-99 has a male, panama red is definitely male, and none of the apollo 13 beans popped...legend OG is looking good, mebbe 1 male from what I can see...super skunk is on the fence but promising...taking down an almost textbook grown gorilla breath tomorrow, gotta be on of my favorite strains to grow and smoke...it's just that nice to have around...I've sent some to buddies to preserve the lineage should for some reason I lose it...time to feed the face...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 15, 2022)

boo said:


> what, no empty buckets...doh...had to use 4" sq. pots for the time being...the beans I popped last month are showing their sex...C-99 has a male, panama red is definitely male, and none of the apollo 13 beans popped...legend OG is looking good, mebbe 1 male from what I can see...super skunk is on the fence but promising...taking down an almost textbook grown gorilla breath tomorrow, gotta be on of my favorite strains to grow and smoke...it's just that nice to have around...I've sent some to buddies to preserve the lineage should for some reason I lose it...time to feed the face...


"Feast well,feast often" : joeb631a


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2022)

boo said:


> what, no empty buckets...doh...had to use 4" sq. pots for the time being...the beans I popped last month are showing their sex...C-99 has a male, panama red is definitely male, and none of the apollo 13 beans popped...legend OG is looking good, mebbe 1 male from what I can see...super skunk is on the fence but promising...taking down an almost textbook grown gorilla breath tomorrow, gotta be on of my favorite strains to grow and smoke...it's just that nice to have around...I've sent some to buddies to preserve the lineage should for some reason I lose it...time to feed the face...


 Sorry bro you got so many males.


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 15, 2022)

Puppy prayer going out to Ivan. 
Those strains sound freekin awesome!!!


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2022)

Loolagigi2 said:


> Puppy prayer going out to Ivan.
> Those strains sound freekin awesome!!!


thank you kind sir and yes they do...Christmas for the old man...karma for some of the good I've done I guess...not looking forward to retribution on the other hand...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)

Boo this my dog Charlie Brown


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## boo (Dec 19, 2022)

What a handsome little guy, I bet you he’s a feisty one isn’t he hopper…


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)

He is a crazy bastard. He can jump almost 6ft in the air. I've seen him knock squirrels off the fence and tear their asses up. You can see the muscles in his legs.They were used to kill rats and mice back in the day. Don't shed because they have hair not fur.
He is my second one. My last one lived almost 14yrs.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 19, 2022)

He's got your beard.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2022)

That's exactly what my Wife says.


----------



## BobHasBurgers (Dec 21, 2022)

boo said:


> this is the first full build I ever did, frame, suspension, motor, everything but the paint...



I'd say you are most capable of a great build boo!  Congrats on that first build man.  Really fantastic sounding.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 21, 2022)

Holy Smokes @boo. I just now stumbled on this thread.  I gotta catch up.  Got movies of Dutch and Ivan?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Boo this my dog Charlie Brown
> 
> View attachment 315604


HANDSOME A F !


----------



## boo (Dec 23, 2022)

spent the afternoon getting ready what I was able to protect...the boys are chillin as is the rooster...I'm surprised he's survived Ivan and Dutch as he's now a free range bird...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

boo said:


> spent the afternoon getting ready what I was able to protect...the boys are chillin as is the rooster...I'm surprised he's survived Ivan and Dutch as he's now a free range bird...View attachment 315877
> View attachment 315878
> View attachment 315879
> View attachment 315880


Lot of teeth ,beaks,claws, & paws. proceed with caution is the first thing that comes on my teleprompter .....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

Can you ask for red white and blue bandages next time  LOL


----------



## boo (Dec 23, 2022)

I was too elated about the good news regarding the tail to even think about it...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

boo said:


> I was too elated about the good news regarding the tail to even think about it...


Fantastic News I would have been screaming and dancing


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

boo said:


> I was too elated about the good news regarding the tail to even think about it...


Im so happy for you both Im going to have a piece of cheese to celebrate!
Suggest you boys do the same!


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Lot of teeth ,beaks,claws, & paws. proceed with caution is the first thing that comes on my teleprompter .....


And, the more I look I locate unidentifiable possible artillery under  tarp,my teleprompter is reading  stop ,do a 180 and GTFO.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 23, 2022)

Wow, I lost track of this thread weeks ago. Don't know how that happened...  Glad the tail is alright Boo.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im so happy for you both Im going to have a piece of cheese to celebrate!
> Suggest you boys do the same!


matter of a fact I think the whole group should have a piece of cheese....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im so happy for you both Im going to have a piece of cheese to celebrate!
> Suggest you boys do the same!


I just had a nice sharp Cheddar


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Fantastic News I would have been screaming and dancing


You use any excuse to dance.......


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I just had a nice sharp Cheddar


I have been into different cheeses and this time of year my favorite is "Cheeses from the holy land "....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> And, the more I look I locate unidentifiable possible artillery under  tarp,my teleprompter is reading  stop ,do a 180 and GTFO.


I set him up with anti personal sentry Units


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I set him up with anti personal sentry Units


it was a concern


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

There was talk of buying one for every corner in American
Boy wont that be fun

Now OUT with Us Heathens this is not the thread for games


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

Just trying to stay warm


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Just trying to stay warm



Its very hard to make pee pee when its that cold ....


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Its very hard to make pee pee when its that cold ....


When I did ice water training
They said the same thing


----------



## boo (Dec 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Its very hard to make pee pee when its that cold ....


both Ivan and I head to the back porch to pee first thing in the morning, kinda like a bonding thing but I draw the line at crapping with him...gonna be hard to hit the target tomorrow morning...we gonna get cold out there...that tarp is covering my dwarf buddah belly bamboo...it's way too tropical for a freeze...I can't get close to covering all the other boo...way too big...


joeb631a said:


> matter of a fact I think the whole group should have a piece of cheese....


and here I was thinking of a nice aged provolone...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 23, 2022)

The cold weather seems to bring out the energy in both my dogs. BB acts like a young pup wanting to run and all when she knows good and well she’s gonna pull a muscle or strain something doing that (like her mom) and Maryjane the puppy is is in heaven with all the leaves blowing about in these gusty cold winds. At least it cuts about 10 minutes from the cold walk with them going faster and not poking along smelling every leaf. Expecting 10F tonight and not above freezing tomorrow. Y’all stay warm friends


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The cold weather seems to bring out the energy in both my dogs. BB acts like a young pup wanting to run and all when she knows good and well she’s gonna pull a muscle or strain something doing that (like her mom) and Maryjane the puppy is is in heaven with all the leaves blowing about in these gusty cold winds. At least it cuts about 10 minutes from the cold walk with them going faster and not poking along smelling every leaf. Expecting 10F tonight and not above freezing tomorrow. Y’all stay warm friends


Cold on this island .
Tonight, I'm wearing my flannel thong .....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 23, 2022)

Yes I doubled my thong up too


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I doubled my thong up too


be still my beating heart .....


----------



## boo (Dec 23, 2022)

I just let the twins hang and go commando...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

boo said:


> I just let the twins hang and go commando...


easy to say when its 60 deg!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 23, 2022)

That no way to keep warm tho


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That no way to keep warm tho


especially if your alone...


----------



## boo (Dec 23, 2022)

not cold enough for shroomage, Ivan and I just were on the deck taking care of binniz...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

boo said:


> not cold enough for shroomage, Ivan and I just were on the deck taking care of binniz...


Thank full Im a man...


----------



## boo (Dec 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Thank full Im a man...


and what are you inferring joe...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

boo said:


> and what are you inferring joe...


a man can piss off of the deck  a woman cant 
which at our age is a added bonus!.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 23, 2022)

Mr sub misses that about our old place. Might get arrested here


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Mr sub misses that about our old place. Might get arrested here


I used to be ,but you need some pretty good eyes for distance and hard to locate visually....


----------



## boo (Dec 23, 2022)

I'm in a jungle surrounded from eyes, I greet the morning every day by watering the landscape...hands on my hips...Ivan still pisses on the backs of his heather paws...he's such a pig with a non stop woodie...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 23, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm in a jungle surrounded from eyes, I greet the morning every day by watering the landscape...hands on my hips...Ivan still pisses on the backs of his heather paws...he's such a pig with a non stop woodie...


i remember being young ...


----------



## boo (Dec 23, 2022)

I have fleeting glimpses of it but I'm pretty sure I got old along the way...at least we're not shiiting ourselves, right


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Cold on this island .
> Tonight, I'm wearing my flannel thong .....


When I think of you in a thong, I picture a sparrow with a beak full of daddy longlegs spiders.


SubmarineGirl said:


> That no way to keep warm tho


Boo's half sasquatch.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> When I think of you in a thong, I picture a sparrow with a beak full of daddy longlegs spiders.
> 
> Boo's half sasquatch.


glad i read this at 645 because i would have to cry myself to sleep if i read it last night. im scared of piders...


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2022)

Me, too.


----------



## Unca Walt (Dec 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Im so happy for you both Im going to have a piece of cheese to celebrate!
> Suggest you boys do the same!


Buncha cheese-eating dudes around here.  <-- Old GI derogation

"He eats cheese like a 100-lb field mouse."

Captain Bligh on board the Bounty to his officers:  "So you won't eat cheese, eh?  I'll have you eating _grass_ before this voyage is over."
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Little did rotten old Charles Laughton (Bligh) know that eating grass can be a wonderful 'sperience...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2022)

I love cheese.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I love cheese.


yes but it has a hydraulic cement effect on the exit strategy


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2022)

Yeah I know. I eat lots of hot sauce so that helps.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah I know. I eat lots of hot sauce so that helps.


i back it up with ice-cream so it helps move things


----------

